# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) Info

## SV-1

With all the DNP threads I've seen lately I thought it would be a good idea to post my compilation of DNP info. This is most of the info I used when I was researching DNP (and some new stuff). I'm including everything I have whether I agree with it or not, because there is no one right way to run DNP. Different people react to it very..... well, differently. From the sides they experience, the amount of fat they'll lose at a given dose, when they like to run it, how long they like to run it, the diet that works best for them, etc.

If you're thinking about taking DNP then you should read ALL of the following info, and after you've read it all...... READ IT AGAIN!

----------


## SV-1

Here are two Excel spreadsheets I made to help people plan their DNP cycles.


DNP - Single Time Dosing: This sheet is for when the time between all doses is going to be the same (IE every 12, 24, or 36 hours). It's easier and faster to use.

DNP - Multi Time Dosing: This sheet is for when the time between doses is going to vary (IE second dose in 24 hours, third dose in 12 hours, fourth dose in 36 hours). Because every dose time needs to be entered individually it takes a little more time to use.

DNP Spreadsheets.zip

----------


## SV-1

By Kingofmasters on AR.

Many boards have DNP -guides, but in essence they are the same 3 guides over and over again; These guides are not only outdated, they tend to over do the supplements thus making it more complicated than needed and they are life-threatening to newbies because they don't elaborate enough on important aspects as the 36-hour half-life (thus the accumalative effect) and the elektrolyte-loss (they just tell you to drink V8 ).
Not only that but instead of REALLY BASING THEIRSELVES ON SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH, they just post some PUBMED researches and long quotes out of them (not summarized or put in lay-mans terms), just to impress the reader!
And often you have the feeling that they really don't know what they are talking about, also they tend to tell more about its history than its practical use and action (BY KNOW WE ALL KNOW IT WAS USED AS AN EXPLOSIVE, INSECTICIDE, YELLOW PAINT etc.)!
They don't elaborate enough on Practical inconveniences as well; The foultasting and dry mouth one gets and the fact that if you are making the caps yourself without precautions it is very likely to cover the room with unremovable (except with TEK) Yellow stains everywhere.
The final and most important thing is that this new approach is not only at least as effective at fat loss or even more so, but also countless times more convenient and with countless less horrible sides!

A REVOLUTION IS UPON US!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The new approach to cycling DNP:

DNP has a 36-hour half-life meaning it will build up in your blood and due to it being an exponential 2nd degree math function, after a certain amount of time the accumalative effect will be too small (insignificant) and thus bloodlevels will peak and remain stable...

The international Physics formula for Half-life:

In physics
with:
N(0) = dosage at time zero
N(t) = dosage left at recent time
t(1/2) = half life in seconds/hours/days/years (depending on compound)

N(t) = N (0) x (1/2)^(t/t(1/2))

at 200 mg every day the peaklevel will be 540 mg...
@ day 6 you will already be over 500 mg...!

(but given the margin of error in capping and dosingtimes we take 600 mg as standard!)

more info: http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...28&postcount=2

So a 20 day cycle @ 200 mg ED, will result in a 540 mg peaklevel which is a very comfortable dose for any healthy grown man!

A 20 day cycle will also yield great results, most likely greater than a "horrifying sideful" traditional 8 day cycle @ 400 mg.

Most of you who are trying DNP for the first time are not willing to jump in a
20 day cycle right away, so a 10 or 12 day cycle @ 200 mg will be more suitable, just make sure that you carbdeplete 2 days in advance for optimum results in such a short low dose cycle...

DNP IS NOT SUITABLE FOR WOMEN AND MORBIDLY OBESE PEOPLE!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beneficial Properties:

1. DNP is both Liver and kidneyfriendly.
2. DNP has anti-catabolic properties.
3. DNP boosts the immunesystem
4. DNP is Anti-Carcinogenic
5. DNP is non-hormonal and thus fatloss is easier to maintain

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sides:

At such a low dose the most likely sides will be:
Sweating (+ feeling hot)
Heavy breathing
Irregular Sleep Pattern
Rashes for some (take an anti-histamine for this, if it lasts discontinue DNP!)
Lethargy
Decreased Strength
Musclecramps (Not likely at all especially at such a dose with enough mineralsupplementation).
Increased Hunger
(especially Sugar-cravings, Sibutramine totally annihilates this side!)

Note:
I got "the rash" the first and last part of the second cycle...
I never took citadrizine HCL...
But by cycle 3 (actually end of cycle 2; so 2,5) I never developed an allergy any more...
Still Anti-histamines can aid in fat loss if supplemented with Ephedrine and Yohimbine!

All these can be combatted to a certain extent...

Practical Sides:

DNP will provide a hideous sent of it under your Armpits due to the sweating
(especially in the last few days) so always wash under your armpits a couple of times a day and put plenty deodorant under it even before bed
(I swear the scent will annoy you in bed).

DNP leaves a foul and dry taste in your mouth all day long; I found out that
drinking Diet Softdrinks helps against it so sweets always get the taste away, but seeing we want to LOSE weight Diet soda is the best option!
(normal softdrinks contain sugar and we WANT TO LOSE WEIGHT
best bets: Fanta, Fanta Pomelo, Fanta Cassis, Fanta Lemon, Coca Cola Lemon, Sprite etc. ALL LIGHT!).
I finish about 2 bottles a day
(Ice cold preferabely also seeing drinking water all day gets tiresome!!).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Effectivity:

All over messgeboards I read that an ECA boosts metabolism by 3%,
Clen + T3 20% and DNP 50-75%!

I don't know where people get these numbers but it is not true!

Fat loss not only has to do with metabolism, but also with many other processes like affecting alpha and betareceptors
(why Yohimbine has got such fatloss potential for "love handles").
Increased metabolism also means better proteinsynthesis, which is not always the case with these fatburners!

Not to mention a 75%-boost on DNP would not make sense since for instance let's take a 2000 calorie boost (And that would mean a maintenance
Caloric Requirement of about 2800 Kcal a day!!, which is very high!)
--> giving a maximum of 250 gram pure fat loss a day!
That would mean an 8 day cycle would yield a maximum of 2 Kg fatloss
(I know the offdays count as well but that would be compensated by glycogen-reserves, increased appetite etc.).

The real deal:
A degree Fahrenheit increase in BMR on DNP is equal to a
120% boosted Caloric-expense!

Practical Effectivity:
Now here's the big question......
will it yield the same results fat loss-wise as the shorter higher dose cycles?

Yes, not only shall the DNP be more effective, but things like T2 and Yohimbine need longer cycles to work their magic and thus you will have even better results!
(also the fat loss will be more gradually from the ancillaries and thus prove easier to maintain that weight).

Note: The Scale will lie and so will the mirror!
Due to the waterbloat and thus waterweight
(The waterbloat is less obvious then with Deca for instance since it "hides" around the middlesection + lovehandles!), also the carbdepletion will make your muscles appear less "pumped".

So remember that while "on" you will feel fat and bloated and your muscles will be anything but pumped!
Fun thing is 5-7 days after discontinuance you will see the drastic change in the mirror and on the scale!

The feeling one gets when coming off is great
(no more sweating, dry mouth, clearance of bloat etc.)!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weightloss is semi-permanent!:

I and many other people have noticed that after a DNP-cycle even after months less than 50% of the weightloss is gained back.
(And that is even with crappy training and diet)
While common rule in dieting is that the more weight one loses in a
short time span, the more likely he/she is to gain all that weight back plus even a bit more fat most of the times (the dreaded YOYO-effect!!).

Also this research confirms that 3 obese people (2 men and a women) after
long term T3 and DNP supplementation lost a lot of weight and managed
TO KEEP IT OFF!

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...30&postcount=4

As to so many cases of people not experiencing a drastic rebound with DNP
(anything that guarantees under 50% of the weightloss gained back is an effective diet-aid in my opinion) it got me thinking as to WHY...

So a simple theory which I came up with:

DNP is so dangerous, because it doesn't involve in a feedback system
(meaning if there is to much present in the blood there is no way the body can combat that).
Also it is non-hormonal
(hormonal systems always have a feedback-mechanism).

This means that it doesn't affect your body's "setpoint"
(which is what your body thinks is your "healthy" weight and thus always wants to return to that point).

Some mechanisms in the "setpoint" are still unknown but it mostly has to do with dopamine/adrenaline and the various Neuropeptides
(especially B, K and Y that all regulate appetite).

The "setpoint" is best adjusted if weightloss is as gradually as possible
(phentermine users always get the yo-yo effect meaning all the lost weight
+ some new fat comes back after discontinuance; not only because fat is lost so rapidly but mainly because it affects all those "setpoint" features and after discontinuance they will try to regain homeostasis!).

DNP has no (significant) role in manipulating the "setpoint"
(meaning your body will not feel the urge to gain some weight after discontinuance).
Also it competes with T3, meaning after you stop DNP, T3 will peak
(instead of like with most diets; will be on low)
couple that with the fact that it is not catabolic
(actually a bit anti-catabolic for that matter) so your BMR stays
rougly the same after the DNP-cycle.

And the conclusion confirms the reality -->
Fat loss induced by DNP is not likely to come back for a significant part!

Note:
Most people supplement certain compounds with DNP -->
I for instance take Sibutramine, T2, T3 and an ECY which are
most likely to be the MAIN cause of the "gained weight afterwards"
due to the KNOWN disturbance of some processes in the body's metabolism by these ancillaries.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

First things, First! --> Obtaining DNP

1) Make it yourself!

Unless you are an experienced homebrewer I can not advise to do this,
DNP stains are impossible to remove (with the exception of with TEKTROL), and the DNP powder is at its cheapest $1 (for small amounts) per gram, considering the fact that you pay $1 for a 200 mg cap on average and you only need a small amount of caps per cycle; it is not worth it...

The pro with making it yourself is that you can add all sorts of things in thus minimizing the amount of tabs/caps/powder one has to swallow.

I used to make them containing per cap:
200 mg DNP
100 mg Quercetin (anti-histamine and anti-oxidant)
10 mg Sibutramine HCL (Appetite suppresant)
150 mg Magnesium Malate
180 mg Synthetic Vitamin E (Comes down to 400 IE/IU)
5 mg Vitamin B12
5 mg Yohimbine HCL

2) Buying them:

As to such a potentially dangerous substance, if over dosed,
I wouldn't buy it unless it was from someone who is really well known.
There is such a guy and he makes the 200 mg DNP caps with 200 mg Quercetin (Anti-histamine and Anti-oxidant) in them for just $1.
If you are a regular on this board and are well respected here, you can ask a mod/vet for his e-mail; Normally i wouldn't post this but it is due to the fact that in case of DNP you have to have a real trusted dealer!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Usage --> Diet:

Lots of Water! and other fluids like DietSodas!

A diet while on DNP is nonsense since due to its non-hormonal actions there is no benefit in shifting nutrients.

You will get bad sugar-cravings though!
(Yohimbine, Ephedrine and especially Sibutramine are effective in combatting this!).

Just remember that carbs will get you heated
(so after carb intake you will start to feel warm for about 10 minutes, but without carbs you will find everything to taste disgusting!).

The 2 gram per lbs of bodyweight protein rule is also nonsense!
(DNP is not catabolic at all).

Keep your intake of vegetables high
(especially any kind of Lettuce, cubecomber etc.)
Also Fruits (with the exception of Bananas/strawberries/grapes)
do combat a lot of sides
(refrigerate some Apples, Oranges, Mangos, Peaches and a Pineapple and you will have a tasty meal that also makes you feel more at ease while "on").

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Supplementing T2 and T3 or not?:

This has been a controversial subject...

Let's clear some things up (MALLET will thank me for it!):
T3 is NOT catabolic!
In certain amounts it is very ANABOLIC ....

T2 + T3 help DNP operate at peak efficiency; Maximizing Fat Loss!

Especially since the thyroid can shut down, the amounts we supplement are quite anabolic/anti-catabolic (Why I GAINED 4 lbs LBM)!

For the people afraid of suppressing their thyroid:
Fact is T3 and DNP compete a little, so supplementing T3 on a DNP-cycle would be far less suppresive on TSH than on a T3/Clen or T3-only cycle.
Not to mention the fact that getting off DNP would give your Thryroid a boost too so recovering would be easier than from the proposed T3-only cycle...

T2 info (there is little info available on such a wonderful substance!):

(((((I read most Pubmed researces on Thyroid-metabolites and found this to be the found most important things to know)))))

- Potencywise: 400 mcg T2 = 50 mcg T3
- T2 is far less catabolic than T3 even when abused:
- T2 is far less supressive on FSH than T3
- 3,5-T2 is more suitable for fat loss than 3,3-T2.
- T2 is only active for about an hour.
- T2 is most effective when supplemented with T3
(or when natural production of T3 is high).
- Although T3 has a long half-life, periodic intervals per day of taking it yields far better results!

T2 is best taken as much divided during the day as possible; 3 is a minimum
(it is only active for one hour and preferabely with meals since it will burn all the fats/carbos you get in immediately!).

T2 unlike T3 is not likely to be catabolic even when abused
(as previously mentioned T3 engaged in proper usage is quite anabolic!).

T2 is available @ Team LR

P.S. Team LR probably uses ethanol (Nail polish remover) as a dissolver so the stuff tastes like crap, right before taking it, put it in an Empty cap
(the cap will dissolve within 2 minutes of coming in contact with a liquid so take it just before!).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Proper supplementation:

People tend to use TOO MUCH supplements on DNP.
Therefore making it way too complicated and frightening

In low dose cycles the described supplements (below) are more than enough!

In dosages like 600/800/1000 mg ED
Magnesium/Phytochemicals/GSE become essential!

2-10 gram Potassium Gluconoate ED
ECY (E/C/Y/G/A @ 25/200/5/40/75 mg)
2x Vitamin C @ 500 mg
2x Vitamin E @ 400 IU
3x 400 mcg T2
3x 15 mcg T3

Optional:
Ketotifen or Benadryl (preferabely on hand!)
Melatonin (preferabely on hand!)
R-ALA
Magnesium (very useful in higher dosages like 400 mg DNP or more!)
Taurine @ 500 mg ED

ECY (E/C/Y/G/A @ 25/200/5/40/75 mg):
Ephedrine/Cafeine/Yohimbine/Guggelsterones/Acetyl-L-carnitine
@ 25/200/5/40/75 mg!
(should contain SYNTHETIC guggelsterones and SYNTHETIC yohimbine both available at 1fast400).

Usage: To combat Lethargy, Curb Appetite and Cravings, to free fatty acid for better fatburning and for better fatburning in "stubborn fat".

T2 + T3:
Fatloss, preventing lethargy and maybe even anabolism/anti-catabolism

Vitamin C & Vitamin E:
Basically all the Anti-oxidants you need: A Watersoluble and a Fatsoluble one!
due to their activity-span take twice a day!

Potassium Gluconoate:
You loose alot of minerals through sweating!
The elektrolytes you have to replace are Sodium and Potassium
(in Latin Natrium and Kalium),
sodium is relatively easy to get through ones diet
(tablesalt is sodiumchloride/natriumchloride).
Potassium is a little harder to get
(Still Potassium is present in a lot of vegetables).

10 grams a day of Potassium Gluconoate is best
(actually 10 grams is way overkill especially since that would mean
1,6 gram of Potassiumsupplementation a day for a 200 mg cycle).
2 grams is more than enough...

Potassium Gluconoate will keep strength up and battle muscle cramps!

Potassium gluconoate (16% Potassium) is $20 per 3 lbs at 1fast400!

Ketotifen or Benadryl (Ketotifen is much more potent):
As Anti-histamine (for Allergies)
As sleeping Aid (take before bed!)
Upgrading the Fatcell receptors
Keeping the ECY effective (during longer runs like 30 days)

Melatonin:
Anti-oxdidant + Sleeping Aid.

Taurine
Compensate Taurine Levels in Liver...

Magnesium or R-ala
As Anti-Oxidant!

Obtaining supplements:
1fast400 for all the bulkpowders for the ECY (and all the other supplements)
animalkits for Vitamin E powder

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

DNP for PCT: Will elaborate on that later!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Funny Note:
Hitler gave it to his troops invading russia to keep them warm during Russia's infamous winters!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phytochemicals Story!

Morin, Luteolin, Quercetin, Kaempferol and Reservatol are especially good at supressing Sugars from being metabolized
(not to mention their life-extentioning abilities and positive effects on Lipid Levels and Cardiac Function).
Fisetin, Myrecetin, Baicalein, Galangin are far less effective
(In That order --> with the most effective one mentioned first and the least effective one mentioned last).

Epigallocachin, Epicatechin, Hesperetin, Taxifolin, Rutin, Flavonol, Flavone didn't do anything at all....

About Phytochemicals:
Li BH, Tian WX. Inhibitory effects of flavonoids on animal fatty acid synthase. J Biochem. 2004 Jan;135(1):85-91

Grapeseedextract inhibits fatcells from growing instead of inhibiting sugars being metabolized like the other phytochemicals!

About GrapeSeedExtract:
Moreno DA, Ilic N, Poulev A, Brasaemle DL, Fried SK, Raskin I. Inhibitory effects of grape seed extract on lipases. Nutrition. 2003 Oct;19(10):876-9.

Reservatol:
Which frees a lot of fatty acids from stubborn fat, makes fatcells more sensitive for Adrenaline, imitates caloric restriction and actually kills fatcells to a degree!
Not to mention its sex-boosting properties, its lifespan enhancing ability and the fact that it pumps your muscles full of Anti-oxidants especially in a
PWO-shake to make recovery easy and thus produce an anabolic enviroment!

About Reservatol!:
Picard F, Kurtev M, Chung N, Topark-Ngarm A, Senawong T, Machado De Oliveira R, Leid M, McBurney MW, Guarente L. Sirt1 promotes fat mobilization in white adipocytes by repressing PPAR-gamma. Nature. 2004 Jun 17;429(6993):771-6

Konrad Howitz, Kevin Bitterman, Haim Cohen, Dudley Lamming, Siva Lavu, Jason Wood, Robert Zipkin, Phuong Chung, Anne Kisielewski, Li-Li Zhang, Brandy Scherer, David Sinclair. Small molecule activators of sirtuins extend Saccharomyces cerevisiae lifespan. Nature 24 August 2003.

Molecules Discovered That Extend Life In Yeast, Human Cells; Group Of Compounds Found In Red Wine, Vegetables Simulate Benefit Of Low-calorie Diet. Science Daily, 25-8-2003

That's why I wondered a cap containing
a Fatinhibitor like Orlistat (or maybe an even more effective one in the future)
and a Glucose-inhibitor like the mentioned Flavonides and GrapeSeedExtract should make the eating of Fast Food/Junk Food perfectly acceptable!

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## SV-1

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...S=PN/4,673,691


United States Patent 4,673,691 
Bachynsky June 16, 1987 
Human weight loss inducing method 


Abstract

A human weight reduction method in which 2,4-dinitrophenol and a thyroid hormone preparation are administered to the patient. The dinitrophenol is administered in dosages sufficient to elevate the patient's body temperature, typically 250 mg every other day. The thyroid hormone preparation preferably contains 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine and is administered in dosages sufficient to substantially maintain the patient's serum T3 concentration originally present at treatment onset. 
Inventors: Bachynsky; Nicholas (1110 Pine Cir., Sea Brook, TX 77586) 
Assignee: Bachynsky; Nicholas (Sea Brook, TX) 
Appl. No.: 668501	
Filed: November 5, 1984	

Current U.S. Class:	514/567; 514/909 
Intern'l Class: A61K 031/195	
Field of Search: 514/728,909,567 
References Cited [Referenced By]
U.S. Patent Documents
4087554	May., 1978	Haydock et al.	514/728. 


Other References

Chem. Abst. 66:82758c (1967)--Rossini et al. 
Chem. Abst. 71:27671x (1969)--Tomita et al. 
Chem. Abst. 77:109780v (1972)--Tiller et al. 
Chem. Abst. 82:25791q (1975)--Wahl et al. 
Chem. Abst. 88:167300b (1978)--Kaplan et al. 
Chem. Abst. 89:191455x (1978)--Organesyan et al. 
Chem. Abst. 100:168805y (1984)--Sydykov. 
Chem. Abst. 102:56608w (1985)--Langer. 
Simkins, S., "Dinitrophenol and Desiccated Thyroid in the Treatment of Obesity," JAMA 108, pp. 2110-2117 and 2193-2199 (1937). 
Tainter, M. L. et al., "Dinitrophenol in the Treatment of Obesity," JAMA 105, pp. 332-336 (1935). 
Tiller, F. W. et al., "The Effects of Noradrenaline and 2,4-Dinitrophenol on the Oxygen Consumption of Different-Aged Rats After Treatment with Triiodothyronine or Methylthiouracil," Arch. Int. Pharmacodyn. 198, pp. 377-384 (1972) (With Translation). 
Wahl, R. et al., "Influence of Various Drugs on the Adsorption of Thyroid Hormones to Liver Mitochondria," Z. Naturforsch, 29, pp. 608-617 (1974) (With Translation). 
Schimmel, M. et al., "Thyroidal and Peripheral Production of Thyroid Hormones," Annals of Internal Medicine 87, pp. 760-768 (1977). 
Arena, Jay M., Poisoning, pp. 86 and 92 (Charles C. Thomas, Springfield, Ill. (1978). 
Cazeneuve, P. et al., "Sur les effets produits par l'ingestion et l'infusion intra-veineuse de trois colorants jaunes, derives de la houille," C.R. Acad. Sci. 101, pp. 1167-1169 (1885). 
Brobeck, J. R., "Food Intake as a Mechanism of Temperature Regulation," Yale Journal of Biology and Medicine 20, pp. 545-552 (1948). 
Cutting, W. C. et al., "Actions and Uses of Dinitrophenol," JAMA 101, pp. 193-195 (1933). 
Diechmann, W. B. et al., Symptomatology and Therapy of Toxicological Emergencies, pp. 452-453 (Academic Press, New York 1964). 
Counsel on Pharmacy and Chemistry, "Dinitrophenol Not Acceptable for N.N.R.," JAMA 105, pp. 31-33 (1935). 
Horner, W. D., "Cataract Following Dinitrophenol Treatment for Obesity," Archives of Opthalmology 16, pp. 447-461 (1936). 
Negherbon, W. O., Handbook of Toxicology, vol. 3, pp. 303-308, (W. B. Saunders Co., Philadelphia 1959). 
Perkins, R. G. "A Study of the Munitions Intoxications in France," Public Health Reports 34, pp. 2335-2374 (1919). 
Sims, E. A. H. et al., "Endocrine and Metabolic Effects of Experimental Obesity in Man," Recent Progress in Hormone Research 29, pp. 457-496 (1973). 
Spector, W. S., Handbook of Toxicology, vol. 1, p. 118, (W. B. Saunders Co., Philadelphia, 1956). 
Tainter, M. L. et al., "A Case of Fatal Dinitrophenol Poisoning," JAMA 102, pp. 1147-1149 (1934). 
Physician's Desk Reference, 37th ed., pp. 1896-1897 (1983). 

Primary Examiner: Robinson; Douglas W. 
Attorney, Agent or Firm: Pravel, Gambrell, Hewitt & Kimball 

Claims


I claim: 

1. A method of inducing weight loss in a patient, comprising the steps of: 

(a) administering 2,4-dinitrophenol or salt thereof at a rate ranging from about 60 to about 250 mg/day; and 

(b) concurrently administering 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine to the patient at a rate ranging from about 25 to about 100 mcg/day. 

2. The method of claim 1, wherein said 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine is substantially free of thyroxine. 

3. The method of claim 1, wherein said 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine administration is at a rate ranging from about 50 to about 100 mcg/day. 

4. The method of claim 1, wherein said dinitrophenol is administered at said rate with dosages given only on alternate days. 

5. The method of claim 1, wherein said dinitrophenol is administered at said rate with primary dosages given on alternate days and smaller, supplemental dosages given on the days immediately subequent to said alternate days. 

6. The method of claim 1, wherein 2,4-dinitrophenol is administered. 

7. A method of inducing weight loss in a patient, comprising the steps of: 

(a) administering 2,4-dinitrophenol to the patient at a rate ranging from about 125 to about 250 mg/day; and 

(b) concurrently administering 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine substantially free of thyroxine to the patient at a rate ranging from about 50 to about 100 mcg/day. 

8. The method of claim 7, wherein said dinitrophenol and said 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine are administered at initial rates of about 250 mg of said dinitrophenol every other day and about 50 mcg 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine per day, and following 2-12 weeks of said administration at said initial rates, are administered at subsequent rates of about 250 mg of said dinitrophenol every other day alternated with about 125 mg of said dinitrophenol on subsequent days and about 100 mcg 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine per day. 
Description


This invention relates to a method of inducing weight loss in patients by the concurrent administration of 2,4-dinitrophenol and 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine. 

BACKGROUND OF THE INVENTION 

Obesity is a common problem. Simply stated, obesity is an excess accumulation of adipose tissue which contains fat stored in the form of triglycerides. The number of cells in the body is determined at least by late adolescence and while the number of adipocyte cells may increase, it does not decrease. Thus, weight gain can result from an enlargement of adipocyte cells or an increase in their number. Typically, obese individuals have hypertrophic cells and the severely obese have an increase in adipose cell number as well as hypertrophy. An obese patient only reduces the fat in his cells when he loses weight. Further, he may not ever lose the tendency to gain weight. 

Body weight is regulated by an endogenous body mechanism. Physiological and neurological properties establish and maintain a given weight. Briefly stated, glycerol which is released during hydrolysis of triglycerides and adipose tissue is widely believed to regulate caloric intake and metabolism. Others have postulated that caloric intake is affected by both body temperature and environmental temperature. In addition, cell size and number affect energy regulation. Weight gain cannot be predicted solely on the amount of calories ingested. 

In normal persons, thermogenesis is an adaptive mechanism which increases the metabolic rate after overeating. While a normal person will experience an increase in thermogenesis following increased caloric intake, the obese either has a substantially decreased thermogenic mechanism or lacks this particular mechanism entirely. 

The use of dinitrophenol to treat obesity is known. Dinitrophenol is known to elevate the body temperature and produces a marked increase in caloric metabolism. However, ingestion of massive amounts of dinitrophenol causes toxicity by the uncoupling of oxidative phosphorylation in the mitochondria of cells. Because of this toxicity, excessive amounts can result in profuse diaphoresis, fever, thirst, tachycardia and respiratory distress which can lead to hyperpyrexia, profound weight loss, respiratory failure and death. The minimum fatal human oral dose is estimated at one to three grams (approximately 20-30 mg/kg). 

In methods heretofore known to using dinitrophenol to induce weight loss, while initial daily dosages have usually been much less than the toxic amount, about 100-250 mg, as the treatment progressed the patient normally developed a tolerance for dinitrophenol and the dosage was increased to obtain the same results. This increased dosage led to an increased frequency of toxic symptoms and general disuse of dinitrophenol in inducing weight loss. 

It has also been known to use drugs with thyroid hormone activity for the treatment of obesity. However, as described in Physicians' Desk Reference, Medical Economics Co. Inc., (Oradell, N.J.), 37th Ed. (1983), in euthyroid patients, it is well established that doses within the daily hormonal requirements are ineffective for weight reduction. However, larger doses may produce serious or even life-threatening manifestations of toxicity. 

SUMMARY OF THE INVENTION 

The present invention avoids the necessity of increased dosages of dinitrophenol and the concomitant toxicity problems associated therewith as treatment progresses while obtaining improved results. It has been discovered that the use of dinitrophenol induces hypothyroidism which can be prevented by concurrently administering thyroid hormone preparation with the dinitrophenol. 

Briefly, the present invention is a method of inducing weight loss in patients, including the steps of administering dinitrophenol to the patient in an amount sufficient to clinically increase thermogenesis of the patient, and concurrently administering a thyroid hormone preparation to the patient in an amount sufficient to substantially maintain the serum concentration of 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine of the patient originally present at treatment onset. 

DETAILED DESCRIPTION OF THE PREFERRED EMBODIMENT 

It has been discovered that the ingestion of dinitrophenol induces hypothyroidism. Athough it is not fully understood, it is believed that the normal thyroid gland produces both thyroxine (referred to herein as T4) and 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine (referred to herein as T3). However, approximately eighty percent of the serum T3 present in the body is produced by the extrathyroidal monodeiodination of T4 to T3. When dosages of dinitrophenol are taken, hypothyroidism is induced, not by a reduction in activity of the thyroid, but by a reduction of the rate of extrathyroidal conversion of T4 to T3. While both T4 and T3 are biologically active, T3 is much more active than T4. Thus, the reduction in serum T3 concentration induced by taking dinitrophenol substantially offsets the metabolic effect of the dinitrophenol. By analogy, the reduction in serum T3 concentration is similar to that observed in fasting patients. Typically, normal serum T3 concentration ranges from about 70 to about 200 ng/dl. 

It has further been discovered that deficient serum T3 concentrations resulting from administration of dinitrophenol can be restored to normal concentrations by concurrently administering a thyroid hormone preparation therewith. 

In practicing the method of this invention, dinitrophenol is administered to the patient. The metabolically active dinitrophenols suitable for use in the invention include 2,4-dinitrophenol and the salts thereof. By the term administration is meant any suitable manner of introducing the medication into the patient's body, including orally (p.o.) and topically. The preferred manner of administering dinitrophenol is orally, as in the form of a tablet or capsule. 

The amount of dinitrophenol given should be sufficient so that the patient experiences increased body temperature. Preferably, the body temperature is elevated approximately 1.degree. F. The dose of dinitrophenol required to obtain this result varies from patient to patient, depending on factors such as, for example, weight, age, health, environmental conditions, physical activity, nutrition, and psychological state, but will normally be in the range of from about 60 to about 500 mg per day, or about 0.60 to about 5.0 mg/kg of body weight per day. Preferably, the dinitrophenol is administered in daily or alternating daily dosages, insuring that no cumulative effective results, such as excessive thermogenesis. 

It is essential that the amount of dinitrophenol administered not exceed toxic doses. In a few patients, adverse reactions may occur at dosages of dinitrophenol which are not effective to elevate the body temperature, contraindications including any clinical state in which there is hypermetabolism, such as hyperthyroidism, ongoing infections, and pregnancy, and any other clinical conditions such as heart disease, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, Addison's disease, liver disorders, or renal failure. Most are safely treated with suitable results from the aforementioned dosages. 

Concurrently with the administering of the dinitrophenol, or shortly thereafter, a thyroid hormone preparation is administered to the patient. As used herein, the term thyroid hormone preparation includes any suitable preparation which restores the serum T3 concentration, including preparations containing 3,5,3'-triiodothyronine, thyroxine, derivatives thereof or combinations thereof. Preferably, the thyroid hormone preparation contains T3. Because of the varying potency of such preparations, dosages of thyroid harmone preparation are reported herein on a T3 equivalent basis. 

The thyroid hormone preparation is administered in an amount sufficient to maintain the pretreatment serum T3 concentration in the patient, typically about 70-200 ng/dl in normal patients. Generally, from about 25 to about 200 mcg T3 equivalent per day, or from about 0.3 to about 2.7 mcg T3 equivalent per kilogram of body weight per day, is sufficient. Preferably, the thyroid hormone preparation is administered daily. In an especially preferred embodiment, the thyroid hormone preparation is administered orally with the dinitrophenol. 

As described above, the rate of extrathyroidal conversion of T4 to T3 may vary as treatment with the dinitrophenol progresses. Thus, it may be necessary to increse or decrease the dosage of the thyroid hormone preparation accordingly. 

It is preferred that in the practice of the method of this invention, the patient be closely monitored, especially in the initial stages of treatment. Recommended pretreatment and initial treatment protocol includes physical examination, electrocardiogram, and stress electrocardiogram if indicated, complete blood count, urinalysis, thyroid function studies (T3, T4 and reverse T3), serum electrolytes, HDL cholesterol, serum creatinine, blood urea nitrogen, uric acid, calcium, pulmonary function tests and liver function tests including liver enzymes, biliribin, and alkaline phosphatase. 

In an especially preferred embodiment, the patient is started on initially lower dosage rates of dinitrophenol, about 250 mg every other day, and thyroid hormone preparation, about 25-50 mcg/day on a T3 equivalent basis. After 2-12 weeks of this treatment, if no adverse reactions are noted, the dosage rates may be increased to about 250 mg dinitrophenol alternated daily with about 125 mg, i.e. 250 mg on even-numbered days and 125 mg on odd-numbered days, and to about 100 mcg/day thyroid hormone preparation on a T3 equivalent basis. When the weight goal of the patient is achieved, the administration of the dinitrophenol may be discontinued, and the thyroid hormone preparation continued to maintain the patient's weight. While dietary control need not be strict, weight loss and weight maintenance are facilitated by moderate caloric intake of less than about 1800 calories per day, during and following treatment. 

This method is illustrated by way of the case histories which follow. 

Case 1 

A white female 31 years of age with a weight in excess of 200 pounds had attempted to loss weight with various diet plans. She had only been able to achieve about a 20-pound loss, and had immediately regained the weight. The patient was nulliparous and had no ongoing medical problems. Upon physical examination, she had a weight of 208.5 pounds, a height of 5 feet, 3 inches, and a blood pressure of 132/80, without any goiter. Laboratory analyses, including complete blood count, liver profile, serum electrolytes, kidney function tests and thyroid function tests, were all within normal limits. Because of her familial history of heart disease, she underwent a stress electrocardiogram which was normal other than early fatigue and calf cramping. 

The patient was started on CYTOMEL brand of liothyronine sodium (manufactured by Smith, Kline and French), 50 mcg/day p.o., and on 2,4-dinitrophenol, 250 mg every other day p.o. On the 19th day of medication, the patient had normal vital signs and the dosages were increased to 100 mcg/day liothyronine, and 250 mg/day dinitrophenol alternated every other day with 125 mg/day. The patient was subsequently maintained on these dosages and returned for follow-up examinations approximately every 3 weeks. The weight loss history is seen in Table 1. After 241 days of medication, the patient has achieved her weight goal of 135 pounds. Administration of the dinitrophenol was discontinued and the patient was maintained on liothyronine, 100 mcg/day p.o. No weight gain was subsequently observed. 



TABLE 1 ______________________________________
----------Day----------Weight (lbs)
______________________________________
----------1 -----------208 1/2
----------19 ----------202 1/2
----------35 ----------196 1/2
----------49 ----------189 1/2
----------69 ----------184
----------92 ----------175
----------113 ---------167
----------134 ---------160
----------155 ---------152 1/2
----------180 ---------148
----------206 ---------146
----------241 ---------135
______________________________________


Case 2 

A male 40 years of age with a weight of approximately 250 pounds had attempted to lose weight with a variety of diet plans and diet medications. Success had been limited to 5-10 pound weight losses, with immediate regain. On physical examination, the patient has a height of 5 feet, 10 inches, a weight of 255 pounds and a blood pressure of 160/100. Complete blood count, SMAC, serum electrolytes, thyroid function tests, glucose tolerance tests and stress electrocardiogram were normal. 

The patient was started on liothyronine, 50 mcg/day p.o., and on dinitrophenol, 250 mg every other day p.o. After two weeks, the blood pressure returned to normal (130/80), and the dosages were increased to 100 mcg/day liothyronine and 250 mg dinitrophenol alternated daily with 125 mg. The weight loss history is presented in Table 2. Once the weight goal of 167 pounds had been achieved, the patient was taken off the dinitrophenol administration and the 100 mcg/day liothyronine medication was maintained. The patient was instructed to restrict caloric intake to approximately 1800 calories per day. No subsequent weight gain was observed. 



TABLE 2 ______________________________________
----------Day----------Weight (lbs)
______________________________________
----------1 -----------255
----------14 ----------241
----------30 ----------232
----------44 ----------227
----------65 ----------220
----------76 ----------214
----------97 ----------208
----------125 ---------203
----------153 ---------197 3/4
----------181 ---------193
----------209 ---------189
----------279 ---------178
----------321 ---------167
______________________________________


Case 3 

A white male 38 years of age with a weight of approximately 342 pounds had made numerous attempts to lose weight "with all methods" without any success. Upon physical examination, the patient had a weight of 352 pounds, a height of 5 feet, 11 inches and a blood pressure of 150/110. Other than a slight enlargement of the heart on X-ray and +3 pitting edema, the physical examination was unremarkable. Laboratory analysis initially revealed a blood sugar of 372 with a glycohemoglobin of 14.3 (normal 4.4-8.2). The remaining tests, including stress electrocardiogram, were within normal limits. The patient was started on liothyronine, 50 mcg/day p.o., and dinitrophenol, 250 mg every other day, and was instructed to restrict his caloric intake to approximately 1800 calories per day. On the 59th day of treatment, the dosages were increased to 100 mcg/day liothyronine, and 250 mg/day dinitrophenol alternated every day with 125 mg. The patient's weight loss history is presented in Table 3. Following treatment, the dinitrophenol administration was discontinued and the patient was maintained on liothyronine, 100 mcg/day p.o. and instructed to maintain his caloric intake to approximately 1800 calories per day. No subsequent weight gain was observed. 



TABLE 3 ______________________________________
----------Day----------Weight (lbs)
______________________________________
----------1 -----------354
----------24 ----------333
----------38 ----------314
----------59 ----------317
----------80 ----------297 1/4
----------101 ---------288
----------122 ---------275
----------143 ---------260 1/2
----------164 ---------254
----------185 ---------243 1/2
----------206 ---------246
----------227 ---------235 1/2
----------248 ---------234
----------269 ---------229
----------290 ---------222
______________________________________


The above cases illustrate the effectiveness of the method with obese patients unable to reduced their weight by conventional methods. 

Having described any weight loss method above, many variations in the details thereof will occur to those skilled in the art. It is intended that all such variations which fall within the scope and spirit of the appended claims be embraced thereby.

----------


## SV-1

All about DNP : Animal's Manual 

DNP FAQ-also a cut and paste FROM ANIMAL'S MANUAL) 

Why you might want to use DNP. 

Add some DNP to an animals diet. DNP can get metabolism up at least 50% which is conservative as some say 75% This would mean if the animal eats 3000 calories maintenance they are now at 1500 calories a day with no change in diet! A 2500 calorie a day would leave them with 1250 calories a day. There are 4086 calories in 1lb of fat and at 3000 calories a day your DNP adjusted calories for the day is 1500. Multiply that x 7 days to give you 10500 calorie deficit which is 2.5 lbs of fat loss for the week. At the 2500 calorie you have a 2.14 lb fat loss. These are both below what the BO diets claim and you don't have to stop eating! 

If your animals weigh around 200lbs their effective dose is 400mg and the max can be as high as 800mg a day. 
High fat diets market on the basis that you are going to be able to lose 1.5?2lbs of fat by just changing your diet! 

1 gram of fat is 9 calories. There are 454 grams in a 1 pound. This gives you 4086 calories for 1lb of fat. If you want to lose that 1lb of fat you have to have a 4086 calorie deficit to do it. In other words, you need ?4086 calories in your diet if you want to lose 1 lb of fat. Now, Let's say you are at 3000 cal a day for maintenance. That is 21000 calories a week. You believe the marketing of the post above and think you can lose 1.5lbs of fat. That, my friends, is 6129 calories which you have to subtract from 21000 which leaves you with 14871 calories for the week or 2124 calories a day. You are going from 3000 to 2124 a day. If you want to lose that great sounding 2 pounds you are now at 12828 for the week or 1832 calories a day. 

Let's be realistic and put you at 2500 maintenance calories. To lose 1.5lb you now need 11371 calories a week or 1624 calories a day or a nearly 900 calorie a day change. To lose the magical 2lb a week you need 9328 calories for the week or 1333 calories a day or a 1167 calorie change per day! That is rather difficult, but lets add some DNP which can get you metabolism up at least 50% which would mean you are now at only 1500 calories a day for a 3000 calorie diet with no change in diet! A 2500 calorie a day would leave you with 1250 calories a day. 
These are both below what the BO diets claim and you don't have to stop eating! 


What you want to keep in mind 

Everyone is different. 

Dont take it on an empty stomach or it will feel like you have indigestion for most of the day. 

I wanted to stress not to just go balls out (5mg/kg) and you should move up gradually on DNP for your first experience. 

If you have an allergic reaction with red spots and itching then stop the DNP and get some Benadryl and then you should be able to start again. 

The type of diet will also affect how you feel, as well as the type of workouts you are doing. These are variables you also will have to figure out for yourself. The logic of my dieting regimen follows that while you are DNP all the glycogen/glucose is being scavenged to provide ATP for the mitochondria so you will want to eat a regular diet. High fat BO is not going to help you build muscle even though DNP is anti?proteolytic (protein sparing).. Furthermore, when you eat fat it is more likely to go to fat! That is scientifically proven. So if I'm trying to burn fat, why would I want to eat it right back? 

DNP is anti-proteolytic which means it uses carbohydrates or fats exclusively to supply energy for the mitochondria and does not facilitate muscle breakdown, however, this does not therefore mean DNP is positive for muscle building. The cells are running on overdrive and they are not going to be looking to make themselves bigger which requires even more energy. 

Everyone is different and other supplements you take will affect your results, but as a whole, most people are not going to do well or feel well on high fat and DNP. I also have found that taking particular supplements helps with how will you feel while on the DNP. 

I feel better when I don't do huge carbs, however, when I don't do any as in high fat type diets, my workouts suffer just the same. Each individual has to decide for themselves and put those factors into perspective with what their goals are and how fast they want to accomplish them and how bad they are willing to feel for the desired weight loss. 

WARNING: DNP will turn everything and anything yellow including skin, clothes, carpet, and hair. I dropped a capsule in my DNP container and bent over to look for it and my hair touched the edge of the container and my hair got dyed yellow! My hair did not even touch the DNP, but just the side of the container for about 2 seconds! DNP for the most part is not removable or bleachable with normal chemicals. It will also track. By that I mean, you think you have washed it off your hands and you touch something and later you see yellow spots on what you touched. If you are making caps you need 2 pairs of gloves, at least, as the DNP goes through the first pair due to an atrraction it has for moisture. DNP sublimes and floats. Due to this sublimation it will land on EVERYTHING if you leave it out even if there is no air circulation. DNP goes through EVERYTHING including plastic, hdpe plastic, pet plastic, plastic bags, nitrile and latex gloves. It can be washed out of clothing with hot water and detergents that have phenolic compounds in them such as Tide. DNP is not solvated by laquer thinner, acetone, paint thinner, or turpentine or any of the common organic solvents. If you wash your hands immediately after touching DNP with gamma-butyrolactone, otherwise know as GBL and use to make GHB, and then a detergent such as Dawn dishwashing soap, the stain will come out for the most part. 

I have to say that a certain guru which some people keep quoting is what I feel to be a very unreliable source. I will give him credit for bringing DNP to the forefront, but I will bet you a million bucks that he has never done it or mixed it. Here is a quote that bears this out; 'I don't see what the worry is about everything turning yellow? I have no problems, I just dry it out and cut it with a credit card and cap it. 

That is total BULL****!. Anyone who has used or mixed DNP powder knows that it will get on EVERYTHING and turn it yellow. It goes through plastic bags. Just today I was sending someone 3g for research and I put it into a ziploc and 2 hours later I came back and the envelope under the bag was YELLOW! It goes through 1 laver of rubber gloves. It turns white HDPE bottles yellow. It floats everywhere. I had to put my stuff in a hood because it got on everything I had sitting out and I had to wash all my glassware and scales before I could use them again. DNP floats by sublimation which would be known just be reading the safety sheet or the Merck Index.. On the basis of that statement alone I have some real problems believing anything he says on the subject, but another famouns quote is, DNP will raise your body temp high enough to kill you! This also proves that he has never done it because as you will find, your body temp only goes up about one degree. Ok, enough about the fake guru. 

Someone just asked me if the **** I sent them was real. Well, if you want a test then rub it on your hands and throw some on your carpet. When your carpet has to be replaced because NOTHING can remove the yellow and you look like a total ass because your hands are bright yellow, then you can ask me if it is real! 

Mostly people are taking DNP for 1 week at a time because it exhausts you and you sweat a lot, usually that is what I do, but due to my work with DNP I got a dose while on an ECA week and that combination of DNP-ECA was like methamphetamine. In fact it was better because it had less side affects. I would venture that DNP-PPACA would also have the same methamphetamine effects. At this time I do not know, however, whether PPA works on the same receptor so I would not do them back to back in cycles. ECAY where Y is yohimbine is also a combination that has meth type benefits. Clen -DNP did not exert any magical meth benefits that I noticed. 
Have not taken PPACA or PPACA-DNP or PPACAY. 

Tyramine and yohimbine are awesome and someone that I hold using it was getting goosebumps and asked a pharmacologist what the goosebumps were about. The pharmacologist told him that it meant he was burning a lot of calories. I love this combination and it is just like meth due to large releases of NA although it only lasts 4 hours or so. 
DNP also upgrades the effects of clen. If you have used clen before and it had/has stopped working, then DNP will bring back its glory. 

I like to keep the clen and DNP a week apart due to the affects they have on T3 although they work on different mechanism it is just a precaution to keep from shutting down the T3. You could add Y to it for an added benefit which will not cause downgrade of anything. Reports on DNP-Y indicate a higher rise in body temperature on this combination. 

Due to the systemic affects of DNP, it affects EVERY cell in the body that has mitochondria, including smooth (digestive) and muscle and fat as well, you will not see a significant rise in body temp like you see with clen or ECA. Clen and ECA work primarily on muscle cells and that causes a rise in body temp just as if you were working out. I dont know why this is such a difficult concept for some to understand, but I was sweating like hell recently, and I took my temp and it was 95.8. ON DNP!


DNP MECHANISMS 

The basics first. DNP is a classified as a chemical poison. Its mode of action is to disrupt the ETC (electron transport chain) and cause uninhibited exchange of protons. This exchange of protons is what is responsible for making ADP into ATP. NOTHING can stop the disruption of this process once it starts. DNP works no matter what! High or low T3 has nothing to do with whether or not DNP affects the mitochondria and burns off extra energy. DNP gets into the cell and into the mitochondria and causes proton release. No other hormones are needed or noted. 

Even so, it works in much the same way as clen or ECA or PPACA or thyroid. They ALL cause the metabolism to speed up. These all work via the mitochondria as well, although the non-DNP diet drugs work on the receptors first and DNP goes directly to the mitochondria, the results are the same which is speeding up the metabolism to burn fat. 

Some other important facts you should know are how ephedrine and beta-3 activation drugs work. 
These both cause uncoupling of the ETC chain just like DNP! Ephedrin works part of its magic via beta-3's and much research has been done looking for a magic beta-3 drug. Why, we have it and it is called DNP! If you are sitting around and something is making you hotter, you are most likely experiencing an uncoupling of the ETC chain. No big deal, but DNP just causes a greater effect. 
I knew there was a reason that you CANNOT die from DNP usage, at least the doses many are doing. I talked to a couple people about this but just couldn't find the info to prove it. Ok, so what does DNP do? It uncouples the ETC or oxidative phosphorylation as was elaborate upon above, allowing electron flow to go unchecked at maximal rate and resulting in heat production and ATP depletion. 

ATP depletion is the key. What condition exists when you have totally exhausted all ATP and no more is being created? A very good instance we all know about is when you are dead and it is called rigor mortis. Rigor mortis results because no more ATP is binding to the myosin head of the sarcomere in the muscle fibers. 

So what does this have to do with us? No one has ever had rigor mortis on DNP or even severe cramping that has ever been documented. Furthermore, and to be more specific as to the uncoupler DNP, the electron gradient is collapsed and it runs unchecked at maximal as I have explained above, but as the gradient continues to increase electron transport becomes more difficult and the process SLOWS! Additionally, under very large artificially created electrochemical proton gradients, normal electron flow stops and may even result in 
REVERSE electron transport flow! 

All that was complicated and here is what it means. The respiration chain has a safety mechanism which allows for feedback controls to keep you from killing yourself. This is also another reason you will not want to do DNP for long periods. If you have taken enough as to create a large gradient the flow of electrons your burning of calories might even STOP! This will happen if you dont eat enough calories and appears to be more detrimental on a high fat type diet because as you will see below, glucose can ameliorate charge differentials in the mitochondria and at the cell surface while on DNP. 


DNP works NO MATTER WHAT! It uncouples the electron transport train (ETC) and there is nothing you can do to stop it. Some have said it doesn't work after a small dose or only after taking DNP for 2 days or so. I think they are the same kind of person who would take a drink of beer and say, 'Oh, I'm not drunk so alcohol doesn't work'! Alcohol still affects your brain cells and hormone levels and slows down the metabolism. Just because you didn't drink enough to be drunk doesn't mean nothing happens! 

DNP is anti?proteolytic. This means DNP does not break down protein via the mechanism through which DNP works. DNP is actually better for you than cardio because exercise is PROTEOLYTIC which in itself is another reason to not be doing a high fat diet. High fat diets and exercise both lower insulin and raise glucagon levels which cause breakdown of protein. It is a proven fact that 10?20% of energy from exercise comes from AA breakdown as well as release of glutamine from the cells. DNP burns calories and does not affect hormone levels. Someone said something about it causing ketosis which is likely if you don't eat any carbs, but DNP is not, by itself going to affect insulin levels like glucose disposal agents metformin or phenformin. 

DNP is not going to be advantageous to muscle building. THIS DOES NOT DISAGREE WITH WHAT I WROTE ABOVE! It is anti?proteolytic via its mode of action, BUT if there is not enough energy in the cells to build muscle it ain't gonna happen. Again, diet is key. 

DNP is one of the SAFEST drugs you can take!!!!! Why? Am I nuts?! I am basing this on DNP's mode of action. DNP has one purpose and mechanism and affects nothing else, but the mitochondria. DNP does not affect hormone levels as do clen, ECA, T3, etc. It has no side affects that you don't expect such as shakes or cramping. Compare DNP to some of the Drugs the FDA has approved and look at their side effects and then tell me what is safer! HAHA! 

After you read this study you need to ask yourself, need I say more? In the earlier paragraph on the mechanisms of DNP on the mitochondria I explained the safety mechanism which could keep DNP from being totally depleted of ATP. Some were saying ATP depletion would result in cell death. The study below illustrates another mechanism which I didnt know about. The crux of it can be summarized by this sentence: The failure to find a reduction in ATP concentration in either fibre type during prolonged exercise in the face of a progressive increase in the number of fibers showing little or no glycogen concentration suggests that protective mechanisms exist that prevent an energy crisis. The nature of these protective mechanisms remains to be elucidated.  In other words, 

When glycogen is gone there is a mechanism which keeps ATP from being depleted which is unknown at present! 


Energy metabolism in human slow and fast twitch fibers during prolonged cycle exercise. 

Author Ball?Burnett M; Green HJ; Houston ME 
Address Department of Kinesiology, University of Waterloo, Ontario, Canada. 
Source J Physiol (Lond), 437():257?67 1991 Jun 
Abstract 

1. The effects of prolonged exercise on energy metabolism in type I and type II muscle fibers in the vastus lateralis muscle were investigated in six male subjects (20.0 +/? 0.5 years, mean +/? S.E.M.) who performed one?legged cycling at 61% of maximum O2 consumption (VO2,max; determined with one leg) until fatigue or for a maximum of 2 h. 2. Analysis of pools of freeze?dried fibers obtained by needle biopsy and separated into specific types by the myofibrillar ATPase histochemical procedure indicated higher (P less than 0.05) lactate concentrations in type II fibers compared to type I fibers at 15 min (43.9 +/? 9.7 and 51.2 +/? 9.8 mmol (kg dry wt)?1) and at 60 min (18.2 +/? 4.7 and 25.9 +/? 6.5 mmol (kg dry wt)?1). No differences existed in lactate concentration between fibre types for pre?exercise (10.0 +/? 1.6 and 13.3 +/? 2.8 mmol (kg dry wt)?1) or post?exercise. 3. Glycogen degradation was most pronounced in type I fibers. By the end of exercise, glycogen concentration was 82.4 +/? 45 mmol glucosyl units (kg dry wt)?1 in type I fibers and 175 +/? 62 mmol glucosyl units (kg dry wt)?1 in type II fibers. 4. No significant changes in ATP and creatine phosphate (CrP) were found in either fibre type with exercise. 5. It is concluded that, at least for lactate and glycogen, fibre?specific differences are evident in prolonged submaximal exercise. The cause of the difference probably relates both to the unique energy metabolic characteristics of each fibre type and to the manner in which they are utilized during the exercise. 6. The failure to find a reduction in ATP concentration in either fibre type during prolonged exercise in the face of a progressive increase in the number of fibers showing little or no glycogen concentration suggests that protective mechanisms exist that prevent an energy crisis. The nature of these protective mechanisms remains to be elucidated. 

DNP will make you breathe harder via a mechanism called cellular hypermetabolism. You arent going to die if you are breathing hard! DNP works by increasing ventilation and oxygen consumption via hypermetabolism of the cell. DNP makes you breath hard. 


Role of tissue hypermetabolism in stimulation of ventilation by dinitrophenol. 
Author Levine S 
Source J Appl Physiol, 43(1):72?4 1977 Jul 
Abstract 

Several authors have hypothesized that tissue hypermetabolism accounts for increases in ventilation (VE) elicited by 2,4?dinitrophenol. However, some data in the literature indicate that stimulation of VE by isomers of dinitrophenol is unrelated to tissue metabolic rate. To test this latter concept, we compared three different isomers of dinitrophenol (i.e., 2,4?dinitrophenol (2,4?DNP), 2,5?dinitrophenol (2,5,?DNP), 2,6?dinitrophenol (2,6?DNP) with respect to stimulation of VE and with respect to stimulation of oxygen consumption (VO2). In all experiments, 3?4 mg/kg of one dinitrophenol isomer was administered to chloralose anesthetized dogs by intra?arterial infusion. 2,4?DNP elicited large increments in both VE and VO2, 2,6?DNP elicited moderate increments in both VE and VO2, whereas 2,5?DNP elicited small increments in both VE and VO2. These observations demonstrate a correlation between ventilatory and metabolic changes affected by isomers of dinitrophenol. Accordingly, these results are consistent with the hypothesis that ventilatory stimulation by congeners of dinitrophenol is related to tissue hypermetabolism. 




How to feel good on 600mg of DNP! 

This is not an advertisement because I sell more encapsulated DNP for research than I care to spend time making. Note: I sell it for Research 

The longer I took DNP the more I realized those who had originally recommended DNP use were not looking at the big picture, and they had most likely never used it or mixed it themselves, and/or were just complete morons! 

Myth #1. 
You die on DNP from heat related to overdose. 
Wrong! 
You die from dehydration resulting in heat exhaustion and then heat stroke. 

Myth #2. 
You can do it on high fat-low carbohydrate type diets. 
NO YOU CANT! 
High fat-low carbohydrate diets are based on keeping your blood sugar and insulin low. DNP will also drive down your blood sugar, so if you want to have blurry vision due to low blood sugar and feel like hell, you go right ahead. 
Glucose also has some beneficial cellular effects when used with DNP.. 
Myth #3. You will go blind. 
Right! If you do high fat-low carbohydrate diets and dont keep your blood sugar up and/or dont take pyruvate.

----------


## SV-1

All about DNP : Animal's manuel (continued)


Myth #4. 
You cant work out on DNP. 
Yes you can, if you know what you are doing and which I am about to tell you. 

As you may already know you, should be taking the following per day. 

1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses. 
2-3000mg vitamin C. 
1200IU of vitamin E 
200mcg of selenium. 
1000-2000mg of calcium (cant take it with the magnesium, though. Take it before bed) 
Melatonin if you cant sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants. 
50mg of zinc a day 
one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well. 
A potassium gluconate tab or two a day 
Taurine at 3g a day. 
Glutamine at 15g a day sublingual or with carb/protein drink. 


I think taurine will be most beneficial for cramping and holding onto water. I have worked with some mountain bikers that were having trouble with cramps and had tried using the proverbial potassium supplementation cure and it didnt work. I had them take the taurine and magnesium and the cramping went away. Taurine is also give to people who have leg cramps at night at a dosage of 3-6g a day resulting in total alleviation of the cramps. Clenbuterol depletes the liver of its taurine supply which changes the osmotic pressure and therefore stops T4-T3 conversion. Taking supplemental taurine can alleviate this. 

Glutamine also regulates water, but is a bitch to take and unless you want your small intestine to absorb most of it you have to take it sublingual. You can fool the body a bit by putting it into your carb/protein drink after you work out or by taking 2g doses throughout the day. Glutamine ALSO causes a rise in insulin . 

IF you are on clenbuterol, pyruvate and glycerol will help you a little, and I don't know why, but I still got some cramping on clen after an event even on P and G. The latest research I have indicates that the reason clen may cause cramping is due to TAURINE depletion so by taking the 3g a day taurine you should be able to ameliorate those effects as well and keep your thyroid levels normal as well. 

In addition to the vitamins and minerals you should be taking: 

3-6g Pyruvate (P) 
3 tablespoons Glycerol (G) 

If you can't get the G and P go right to the taurine which may be cheaper as well. 
Glycerin (glycerol) is avail in the skin care section of your pharmacy and 4oz is about1?2 dollars or there are larger versions in white bottles and the brand name is H something. Just buy it from a vet and a gallon is around $20! 

I felt like **** when I went above 400mg and sweat profusely on single large doses of 600mg and 800mg which lasted for 2 days. I weigh around 95kg (210). 

The object of the DNP dosing with the glycerol and pyruvate was to test their benefits on what is considered an overdose of DNP while maintaining my exercise level in the middle of summer. 

Here is what I was taking: 
600mg of DNP which would be 6mg/kg which is well above the recommended 3-5mg. 

DNP is said to have a half life of 36 hours and this is what I have based the following dosing scheme. I also have anecdotal evidence that DNP can last 48 hours or more. When I took an 800mg dose after 3 days on 300mg a day I sweat for 48 hours straight and that 800mg was the last dose I took. 

You have to divide the 600mg into two doses of 300mg 12 hours apart. 
After you hit your 600mg limit you dont take the next 300mg for 36 HOURS from the first dose! 
So, if I took the first dose at 6AM on Sunday morning and the second 300 mg dose at 6PM Sunday night, the 3rd dose would not be until 6PM on Monday evening. The fourth dose would again follow 12 hours from the 3rd which would be at 6AM on Tuesday morning. 

I am also taking EC with this just for fun although at only 2 x a day for the EC to keep energy levels up and lessen the carb craving that goes with DNP. 

How am I not sweating all over the place and not feeling like **** and/or dehydrating in the middle of summer while going on hour or longer rides in 85 plus heat?. Let me tell you again that I hated the way DNP made me feel.


YOU HAVE TO TAKE GLYCEROL AND PYRUVATE! 
I dont know if you can take one without the other because I was using the glycerol (G) and pyruvate (P) to enhance endurance and stem dehydration which I am very prone to. I think, however, that you will have to do them both as there may be a synergistic benefit. I have taken G alone and while you have more water to hold on to, you just seem to sweat more which is also backed up by the research. The G-P cocktail let me drink ½ my normal volume of water on rides and that is what made me try the DNP-ECA experiment. 

Glycerol dose. YOU ONLY NEED 1 TABLESPOON 3 TIMES A DAY! One in the morning, one in the afternoon and one right before bed. Dont listen to the researchers who tell you to take 1 gram for every kg body weight 1-2 hours before and event. They are idiots and obviously have never taken it or asked the athletes how they feel. Let me tell you, you feel awful taking that much glycerol! You feel bloated and sometimes get a headache and you piss A LOT! 1 tablespoon 3 times a day comes out to ½ what they recommend to take 2 hours before an event. The glycerol keeps your muscles hydrated and limits the sweating. It will fight the dehydrating effects of the ECA. As we know, DNP is carbohydrate/fat specific and glycerol also is a 3 carbon carbohydrate source that cant go to fat!. Glycerol also increases power output which may be an added benefit of the type of carb source it is. Glycerol is converted to glucose in the liver and in the liver is where it stays for the most part and does not, therefore, raise insulin levels. 

Before I explain the pyruvate, let me tell you that glycerol and glycerin are the same thing! A good recipe for taking your glycerol is 1 packet of Kool-aid, 1/8 cup sugar, 1 tablespoon glycerol and 32-oz of water. The glycerol makes the kool-aid taste like OJ because there are alcohols and fermentation products in the OJ which the glycerol mimics. 

Pyruvate dose. 2-5grams a day. Start out at 900mg or so 3 times a day and go up from there. I am at 1.5g 2-3 times a day and if you dont work your way up it will give you gas and the runs. As I mentioned above, I think the P is working synergistically to hold on to the water in your muscles. Additionally, it is another 3 carbon energy source and/or it is manipulating the Krebs Cycle intermediates and allows for a different energy production pathway. Pyruvate changes/manipulates an ATP/energy pathway and decreases lactic acid output and if it aint the Krebs cycle I dont really care. It works. 

Some abstracts on the benefits of pyruvate. 

Pyruvate and the heart and glucose and insulin. 

Cardiac metabolism and electromechanics of human heart. 
Author Prasad K 
Source Recent Adv Stud Cardiac Struct Metab, 10():119?37 1975 
Abstract



Part 2
The effects of substrates on the metabolic inhibitor?induced changes in the action potential and contraction of papillary muscles obtained from patients undergoing corrective open?heart surgery were studied. Anoxia produced a marked shortening of the action potential duration and a decrease in the resting potential, rate of rise of action potential, effective refractory period, and contractility. In anoxic muscle, although glucose completely restored the action potential duration, effective refractory period, and resting potential to control levels, it was unable to completely restore the contractility to the control level. Substrate depletion and metabolic inhibitors (iodoacetate, dinitrophenol) produced effects similar to that of anoxia, but at a faster rate. Glucose restored the action potential and, to a lesser extent, contractility to the control level in dinitrophenol?treated muscle but was ineffective in so doing the iodoacetate?treated muscle. Pyruvate, however, was effective in restoring the action potential and contracility in iodoacetate?treated muscle. Pretreatment of the muscle with glucose and, particularly, with glucose plus insulin prevented the combined effects of anoxia and lack of glucose on the action potential and contractility for a prolonged period. These results suggest that intravenous infusion of glucose and insulin before and during surgery might prevent or reduced the effect of anoxia on the electrical and mechanical activity of the heart during open?heart surgery. 

Pyruvate was able to restore the action potential (charge) of cells treated with DNP! Unfortunately, most of you wont understand what an AP is even if I explained it, but I will tell you that restoring it is signiificant! 

Now you have a recipe on how to feel good on an overdose of DNP! To recap you need: 
3 Tablespoons glycerol 3x a day. 
1g Pyruvate 3x a day. 
Taurine at 3g a day. 
DNP at 36 hour intervals. 

If you start to feel bad, just drink some sugared pop or take some glucose or maltodextrin with your psuedo-OJ mix. The only drawback is that you will still smell rather bad and will emit a vinegar type odor although you wont be sweating all over everything. If you notice you are starting to sweat more it is time for another glycerol dose. 

Use of AS during DNP 

You can use DNP during an AS cycle although the muscle loss from DNP is minimal, if any, so I dont think this is the best use of your AS. If, however, you have hit a plateau the DNP for a week will help you break through that plateau in the subsequent week off. Now, I have experienced this, as have others, but as to whether or not it is from an upregulation or having a rush of T3 available or a type of overcompensation rebound is unknown, but it is cool and it happens.. 

Use of AS after DNP or dieting. 

DNP and dieting BOTH stop conversion of T3-T4. T3 is responsible for protein synthesis. If you have been on a diet for 2 weeks or more your thyroid will be depressed and so will protein synthesis due to low T3. By adding AS you will be increasing protein synthesis while waiting for your thyroid to come back online so you wont get fat right after a diet. 

Use non-aromatizing AS like equipoise , ganabol, maxigan, trenbolone (finaplix or Anibolan), winny-V. Or you can use testosterone and an anti-aromatase like cytadren or arimidex . If you want to keep the fat off you HAVE TO use those anti-aromatazes with the testosterones and d-bols as they are the only ones that stop conversion of testosterone to estradiol. Estradiol conversion will make you fat, especially around the waist! If you have to use a testosterone and want to lose fat, I would use cytadren because it increase hormones which cause fat loss as well as increasing IGF-1 levels! (Bet you didnt know that!) I would, however, not stay on cytadren longer than one month and dosage is one tab divided into 4 doses per day. 
A line from a study showing that estrogen makes you fatter for the non-believers! 
Obes Res 1995 Nov;3 Suppl 4:561S?568S 
Topical fat reduction. 
Greenway FL, Bray GA, Heber D 
Department of Medicine, UCLA School of Medicine, Torrance, CA, USA. 

The fat on women's thighs is more difficult to mobilize due to increased alpha?2 adrenergic receptor activity induced by estrogen. Lipolysis can be initiated through adipocyte receptor stimulation (beta adrenergic) or inhibition (adenosine or alpha?2 adrenergic) or by inhibition of 
phosphodiesterase. 

While yes, they talk about women and estrogen and fat, the mechanism is still absolute and spans the sexes. Estrogen makes fat cells resistant to lipolysis. Still want to take that test without and anti-estrogen? 


Get to fat burning faster! 

This is something you can try after you have used DNP once and know your tolerance and is a DNP manual exclusive! Your working dose will be around 400mg a day, correct? The first day, however, you are going to take 600mgs in divided doses! It takes DNP a couple days to build up so this won't bother you in the least. On the second day you will start taking 200mg caps every 8 hours until you are sweating or getting the heat you want. Now you are at your tolerance dose and you can space it out to the 36 hour dosing. 


NEW! 
Use a blood buffer to combat free radicals and lactic acid! 

Add up to one tablespoon of baking soda, sodium citrate, or potassium citrate to your drink of choice throughout the day. A mix of the sodium and potassium would be best. Why? 
What does DNP and exercise have in common? During high intensity exercise (supramaximal) ATP production is supplied by anaerobic glycolysis. This increases levels of H+ (protons) both inside and outside the cell via lactate and results in the feeling of fatique (Hermansen and Osnes; Sahlin) In the past, the use of sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) has been used and has been shown to decrease acidosis via buffering of the blood. The problem with baking soda is gastric distress and high salt intake with the recommended dosage of 300mg/kg which is around a tablespoon of baking soda for most people. Dosage for sodium citrate is 100mg-500mg per kg and did not give stomach problems to the users. Time to exhaustion was increased 15% which is the same as with baking soda. Alkalosis (making the blood basic) has been found to increase the rate of lactate and proton release from muscle into the blood. An increase in muscle pH causes phosphofructokinase inhibition (PFK) which is the controlling enzyme in glycogen utilization and therefore causes an increase in lactate formation. Those two mechanisms also will hold true for DNP as DNP releases protons which causes the heat. Get it out of the cell with the citrates. 


Testomonial: 
Hey animal just thought Id let you know the great results I had with the DNP. I got tested hydrostatically and I'm at 4.8%. DNP is really the ****. Anyway, a buddy of mine is competing in a month and he's currently at 7% bf(he's about 190lbs) and he'd like to do it for two weeks. I understand that the lower one's bodyfat % the greater amount needed (I responded very well to 4mg/kilo but I was also dieting) 


Questions I have answered for DNP users 

Are all of the losses on DNP fat losses? 
You cant ever say ALL in the scientific world, but it is the best we can get! 


Animal, you have been a big help already. I've got some questions for ya. I am 195#, and plan on taking 200 mg in evening and 200mg before bed. I also plan on taking pyruvate and glycerol (via your recommendation). I'll going to use a 8on/8off cycle. 
1) Should I attempt to lift while on dnp? 
Sure. 

2) What dosage glycerol and pyruvate do you reccommend? 
3 tablspoons a day on the G and 3g of the P 

3) You said that you experienced an anabolic "burst" directly after coming off of dnp. Could this be contributed to your muscles reglycogenating themselves? 
No, because I didnt really get pumped, but strength went up. 

or do you feel that this is genuine protein synthesis? 
Yes, or nerve excitation/generation or a return of T3. Let me explain the nerve generation in more detail for a moment. When you do strength exercises of 5 reps or less you are training the nerves to fire more muscle cells and to fire those muscle cells in the sequence you want. Now, if we add DNP we are exhausting our muscle cells and they cant fire as strongly. Result? Your nervous system trains more nerves to fire other muscle cells which had previously gone un or underused when energy stores were high. You are getting a nerve training session due to exhaustion! The more I think about it the more it is like those overtraining programs where you overtrain for a week and you get a rebound. That is what is happening except you are overtraining at the same weights due to the DNP. 
Hehe. It is called overcompensation training and Ill take it! 


A user: 
Found some info 'bout DNP "With even a low dosage, in the area of 3?5 mg/kg of body weight a day, it will rate your metabolic rate 30%. If this dosage is continued daily, it will raise your metabolism by 50%. At this rate you can burn about 1 lb. of fat a day." 

Animal: 
Now, let's think about this for a second. If metabolism can go from 30?50% that means there is a residual amount left over from the previous dose and therefore the 36hour clearance dosing schedule which I recommend. Furthermore, when I overdosed on 800mg I sweat for OVER 48 hours so this tells me that the half-life can be even longer in some circumstances. It is, nonetheless, up to you as to how you want to take it. If every 24 hours is tolerable for you, then do it. 

A user: 
That's not what I've noticed. At present I'v even gained some weight. I'm 98 kg now. I don't look a bit harder but maybe I shouldn't expect that after only 4 days. 
You WILL hold onto to water! You WILL be depleting carbs from the muscle that will make you look flat! Most WILL NOT notice the benefits until a week or two later upon cessation of DNP. Some see benefits right away, but they appear to already have a bodyfat below 10%. 

A speculator wrote: 
For a person that is highly active and on a calorie restricted diet, DNP will deplete ATP within a matter of days. When this happens your body temperature will go back to normal. The only thing you can do at this point is supplement with in the dosage area of about 150 mcg/day." 

Animal: 
Believe me, you will feel wasted (tired) and LOSE muscle on the regimen and the liver does not control oxidative phosphorylation in every cell. You will still be hot regardless of your T3 levels. 


Question: 
Won't the conversion of T4-T3 come back and function again after discontinuing DNP administration? 

Animal 
Yes, and as long as you do some carbs at 600g a day for three days after. 

Or do I have to look to get T3 as well? 
Animal 
Not really, if ATP was being ever totally depleted you would be cramping. Lack of ATP generation happens when you are what? DEAD!!!!!! It is called rigomortis and if people who write right about DNP had an education or an inkling about body chemistry and process they would know this! Total ATP depletion resulting in death of the cell is not possible. There is some safety mechanism and I imagine it is via the fat cells, but you will not deplete your ATP unless you are an anorexic or dead. 

User: 
And isn't a total lack of ATP what we want, so we can start burning fat instead of ATP? 
Animal: 
Wrong and this is not your fault, but again those who claim to be experts who are dispensing such disinformation. Once the ATP to ADP and to AMP is changed below a certain amount the cell gets it energy from another source which would be the fat. You are looking to burn the glycogen and then the fat is used. This does not mean ATP is gone! 

Why is thermogenesis stopped if there isn't any ATP? 
Animal: 
Read above and it is never stopped. DNP NEVER stops working unless the proton gradient is severely altered. Even in such a case, parts of the mitochondria can have one direction of proton gradient while another section can have a DIFFERENT proton flow! 

User: 
Is this why you want a break after one week? To load up with ATP so thermogenesis can start again? 
Animal: 
No, so you don't feel like **** all the time and so you can get the liver converting T4-T3 again 

Is a one?week?break enough? Or maybe too short if I'm in a hurry. 
You could do DNP for 2 weeks or more if you want. 

Wouldn't it be enough just to discontinue the DNP?cycle to let the liver start converting T4 to T3? 
That is why you stop after a week! 

Where are ATP?molecules stored? 
In and/around the mitochondria and in the cytosol of the cell and ATP is attached to certain enzymes waiting for activation. 

How much ATP do we have in storage? 
That is a major calculation and I haven't looked for an answer, but I dont think it is important as you can never get rid of all of it. 

A speculator: 
"The administration of DNP, at a dose of 3.5 mg per kilo, increases the total production of heat by about 40%, from the 3rd or 4th day. This increase of the metabolism is due MOSTLY to an increase in the combustion of the fat and a LITTLE to combustion of carbohydrates." 
Any comments on this? 
Animal: 
Again, you are seeing a residual affect. The molecules that the mitochondria use for production of ATP can come from carbs or fat, but the important part is that it is not from muscle. 

Another fact found in the same report as above: 
"In prolonging the administration of the medication, one observes an increase of the tolerance of carbohydrates." 
Does this mean we get increased insulin?sensitivity? 
That is a weird sentence and I don't know what it means, but I think it means you will be more receptive to carbs. You now have increased your insulin sensitivity and this could explain the DNP users craving for carbs while using DNP. 
. 
So when I eat carbs (I've noticed that I start to sweat then) the body starts burning fat? 
No, the body burns excess ATP and food intake itself is thermogenic. 

Why simple sugars? That means I should walk around eating candy all day? 
Candy is not really a simple sugar as it usually has fat or fructose with it. 
You want a simple sugar every so often to get some insulin rise and some fructose will help recarb the liver as fructose is about 4 times better at recarbing the liver than glucose. Glucose is, BTW, 2 times at good at recarbing muscle when compared to fructose. 

What happens with the carbs? 
They are burned and insulin release and helps change charge on the cells. 

Insulin is secreted. I've noticed that. (If it wouldn't I'd go glucose?high?'n?crazy.) Do I store carbs as glycogen? 
AHAHA! So much for the speculators that say you have to do insulin! 
You won't have time to make glycogen and the glucose will go right to ATP production. 

What about cataracts and skin lesions? 
That is a long term chronic dose situation and why you take pyruvate. 

Have you noticed anything? 
Yes, your sweat smells bad, but no lesions. Another reason you want simple sugars or insulin is that DNP starts to make your vision blurry if you are on a low carb diet.

----------


## SV-1

All about DNP : Animal's manuel (continued)


Animals Analysis of someone elses recommendations: 

Comment 
After 7 days, DNP dislodges T4 off the carrier proteins, allowing the T4 to be excreted rapidly.


THIS IS A FUNCTION OF THE PRESENCE OF ATP. END OF DISCUSSION! This has been proven with many people who have used pyruvate which provides an easily usable energy source. Most users only stay on it 7 days so the point would be moot. Since you have depleted the carbs from the liver you are changing the ability of the liver to change T4 to T3. This happens with ANY diet within 7 days. With DNP you have inhibition of conversion via heat (small factor I believe) and via glycogen depletion. This loss of water due to glycogen depletion changes the osmolarity of the liver cells and inhibits the conversion of T4-T3. Now, with the concomitant loss of water you have a loss of charge which is what we are trying to control with the taurine dosing.. 

Comment 
I have used T3, and recorded the average elevated body temperature at day 4 on DNP. After 7 days, the temp will decline, so I use T3 2X a day to restore the elevation. 

Animal. 
Really? Most people, including myself, hardly notice any temperature change. I used T3 at 50mcg up to 100mcg on day 5 and never felt worse or more run down than any other DNP experiments I have done. 

Comment: 
It really doesn't matter how much or how long for the T3, because though excessive?looking, T3 blood level will be normal. 

Animal: 
This is NOT true because people have had their thyroid tested while on DNP and their thyroid levels were sky high. Excess thyroid can be responsible for what when calorie deprived? Muscle breakdown. Carbs are gone due to DNP. Your cells are going to be looking to scavenge energy so they are not going to have any protein synthesis because this requires energy. You are going to be in ketosis which is producing glucagon which is responsible for protein breakdown. You will, therefore, have no insulin which is responsible for anabolism of glycogen. You will have no blood sugar or liver glycogen left. Now what is going to happen?! Muscle breakdown. DNP is carb/fat specific and since there is no glycogen/glucose circulating due to high fat-low carbohydrate diet, where is the energy coming from? Ketones can't be made into carbs and about the only source of carbs you are going to have is the glycerol molecule which results from fat breakdown which is minimal. Now throw your excess T3 on there. Hmmm? Sounds like a recipe for muscle breakdown to me. 

Comment: 
Besdies, you'll get sick before you have to worry of being on T3 so long. Trust me, children: DNP for 7 days, and 7 off. You'll be much healthier. 

Reply. 
I totally disagree! Many of us have permanently lowered body temps due to clen ?T3 usage which many of the same moron gurus recommended even when using clen for 2-3 weeks. The thyroid is going to see excess T3 in the blood and do you think it is going to want to produce more T4 and T3 on its own? This is what I really don't like about doing the T3, here. Yea, it is only for a week, but 2 weeks on clen which is not even T3 has ****ed up many of us,. If your theory panned out then why couldnt we do 1 week AS cycles or why have all the 2x2x2 cycles fallen into the pit of futility? I know we are talking different receptors, but they all still function via the negative feedback system. 

Auxillary 



(Consultation question) 
After this Clen, DNP, and high fat diet experience I'm hoping to be down to around 7%BF. Which would leave me at about 165?170lbs. That is too small for me. I want to go on a cycle after that and try to put on a good 20lbs. I have a great diet for my cycle, so I know if I dont make the 20lbs gain I want its not because of nutrition. ( A problem i seem to always have). I wanted to know your thoughts on a cycle that I could really put on a good 20lbs. I know how much of your gains you keep depends on what you do prevent losses ( example: Clomid, and something to regulate cortisone levels, along with others, I have a gains keeper formula I plan to use). but If I do this I want to keep the majority of my gains. Thats why I wanted to include primo since you usually keep what you gain from primo. 

Answer 
Yea, but you dont gain much and Eq or ganabol would be better as would fina. 

Can you think of a good combo to add to primo for permanent MASS gains????? 
Answer 
Test (Tp, Tc, Te) or a trenbolone (fina, anibolan, parabolan ). D-bol then fina always works nicely, too. 

Maybe deca and sustanon or deca and omandren???? 
Answer: 
Wouldnt go with deca and sus and omna are more or less the same. 

Any other s??? ? I have heard if you want to keep gains tests are not good to use 
(enthanate, cyp etc.) 
Answer: 
BS. You have to know how to come off and not overtrain as you are coming off. Think about it. You have gotten stronger which is a result of nerve training. Now if you lift and let your muscles recover longer when off the AS you wont lose your size! 

. Do I have to take insulin while on DNP if I am taking equipoise and finaplix ? 
Answer: 
No, not really and not if you are going to stay on only for a week at about 400mg or less DNP dose. 

Do I have to take cytomel , clen or ECA stack while on DNP? 
Answer: 
I would take EC, but do the others after being careful to note that Clen and T3 will suppress your natural T3. Would be better to throw in tyramine and yohimbine or mazindol. 

I have quite a bit of clen, and cytomel, but no ephedrine. 
Answer: 
You can sub in PPA or adipokinetix or pyruvate or nicotine or mazindol. 
( I have never had a problem doing nicotine as a chew or as cigars and then quitting, but this is obviously not for all) 

I didn't understand if you said whether or not to start with a low dosage of DNP or not. 
Answer: 
I would if you have never done it before just to see what your tolerance is. 

Question: 
Also, you told me that I should not take cytomel while I am using> the DNP but to use it after the DNP. I was under the impression that DNP suppresses the thyroid and that I should use the cytomel while using the DNP so I will keep burning fat. Would you please explain this to me? 

Answer: 
DNP alters the blood and liver glucose levels and THIS is what keeps the liver from converting T4?T3. If you eat normally this won't happen so drastically and T3 will return to normal soon after stopping DNP. Now, if you have low Blood sugar levels and you add T3 you are going to lose muscle as well as is seen in people that are on low calorie diets who supplement T3. T3 without the right energy and hormones stores is disastrous to muscle. 

Other dieting stuff 

ketotifen and upgrade of clen receptors, but you need 10 1mg tabs of ketotifen a day which will make you hungry and sleepy. 

I was thinking of the efficacy or more like the sense of adding t3 toDNP. 
Well, if you are adding-T3 you are going to have a lot of T4 AND T3 floating around and the thyroid is going to read that as an exess and shut down T3 and T4 production. 

Other cycles for DNP use 

Why not do DNP in even smaller doses like that of ephedrine up to 100mg or so?. It will speed up the metabolism and cause a loss of weight without all the discomfort and t4-t3 conversion shutdown. Furthermore, by speeding up the metabolism it may help upgrade steriod receptors and clen receptors with much less discomfort for the user. 
DNP seems to upgrade clen receptor sites as well as steroid receptor sites. 
The rebound for the AS upgrade is only known from anecdotal feedback from myself and others, but if you increase the metabolism of the cell it only stands to reason that you are going to decrease the time it takes to regenerate the receptor sites. The ATP depletion and opening of ATP channels is also likely to be playing a part in these benefits as well, but that is research that probably wont be done. So the channel part in the upgrade is just speculation. 

Some may need to build?up the dose to start. I had to do it for 3 days and then do 800mg before I started to sweat like a pig for 2 days! Now moderate doses of 200mg make me sweat although not to the same extent, but at least I know Ive taken it. Kinda like bee stings. You don't have any allergic reaction until one sting and then you get the benefits (problems) from one sting. I do know of a case with a women that had similiar results and said it wasn't working and even talked to w8 about it, but then she ordered more so this has to be what the problem was/is. 


Response to someone that was throwing up and nauseated from DNP use. 

You have low blood sugar! 
This is a classic symptom which can occur with diabetics who use too much insulin. When I use too much insulin and then ride too soon after I would see spots. DNP caused me to see spots as well. DNP depletes all your blood sugar and glycogen first and this will give you low blood sugar, nausea, etc. That is why you want to get your insulin up with glucose once or twice a day on DNP and DO NOT do high fat diets on DNP. W8 will disagree with me on this, but when you look at the actions happening at the liver you will realize that high fat diets just extenuates the slowdown of T4 to T3 conversion. 


Q: But when Im off Im gonna keep carbs almost non-existant to burn more fat, and take Adipokinetix to avoid a rebound off of the DNP. 
A: DNP stops conversion of T4-T3 due to carb depletion so you may not want to do that although the Adipo is good. DNP, Adipo, clen, ECA, DNP would be a good way to go or do the clen right before a week of DNP, but only for a week. 


Q: IM OFF MY CYCLE IN AWEEK. THEN IM GONNA TAKE CLOMID, PS,NOLVADEX , TO AVOID A LOSS INGAINS. THEN ITS CUTTING TIME. 
A: Nolvadex and clomid are redundant, do one or the other. PS sucks, but if you already have it, then use it. 


Good things about DNP: 

Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans 
By Dr. Jacques Bell 
Translation Copyright 1996 Robert Ames 

There is a fundamental difference between biological experimentation with dinitrophenol in humans and what was done in the laboratories of physiologists. These last are essentially interested in hyperthermia (Andre Mayer,Leon Binet, etc.). Yet, in medicine, the doses of dinitrophenol employed do not determine any elevation of temperature. The physiological effects, observed in these conditions, differ considerably from those made by the experimenter. It is thus for example that the animal in hyperthermia presents a polypnoea [rapid, shallow breathing], a hyperglycemia, a hypoglobulinemia that one does not observe with therapeutic doses; it is because experimental hyperthermia is essentially a combustion of carbohydrates, while therapeutic hypermetabolism is 
mainly a combustion of lipids, as is shown by the lowering of respiratory quotient.




Part 3
One shouldn't be surprised at these differences. The clinician uses strychnine as a tonic; the experimenter employs it to cause convulsions. The clinician uses adrenaline, at titrated doses, to produce a manageable hypertension; the physiologist, with massive doses causes acute edema of the lung. 
Yet, to base the clinical use of adrenaline or of strychnine on acute edema of the lung or experimental convulsions, constitutes an obvious error. It is the same for dinitrophenol. 

In France, besides, one uses almost exclusively dinitrophenyl?lysidine, which, according to the same terms of the study made by Professor Pouchet, "is easy to purify by crystallization, to easily modify the first of its components from the point of view of toxicity, dissolves easily in water, and, by addition of the methylglyoxalidine (lysidine)group, favors energetically the elimination of waste." 

After Professor Pouchet, we have, in our thesis [1], demonstrated the superiority of this last product; in what follows, it is by comparison with him that we will study the biology of the dinitro drugs.


We shall see, in order: 

I. Their action on the basal metabolism, 
II. Their visceral action, 
III. Their nutritional action. 

I. ACTION ON BASAL METABOLISM 

After the experimental research of Magne, Mayer and Plantefol, in animals, the experiments of Cutting and Tainter has confirmed, in humans, that dinitrophenol is a drug which strongly increases the metabolism, exaggerating the oxidation process of the organism by direct action on the cellular metabolism. These authors have observed a rise of close to 20% after one hour, being able to attain 70% in ten hours and a tendency to return to normal at 24 hours if the administration of the medicine is not continued. 

This increase is not due to a sympathetic deregulation. The dinitro treatment respects the autonomic nervous system, in an inverse way from thyroxine, which, at slimming doses, determines rapidly some tremors, insomnia, and a mental instability of the type "basedowien." [a thyroid illness where one secretes too much thyroid hormones] 

In the thyroid illnesses, or the thyroid treatments, there is an inverse connection between the level of the basal metabolism and that of blood cholesterol, this being as much lower as the metabolism is higher. One doesn't observe similar phenomena in the course of dinitro treatment. 
This fact indicates that the changes caused in the blood cholesterol in the course of thyroid treatment are directly linked with the thyroid medication and not at all to do with the elevation of the metabolism which is responsible for the reduction of obesity. Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube). 

An attentive exploration of the nutritional changes in the course of dinitro treatment, in the cases of five obese women, has shown the following facts: 

1. The administration of dinitrophenol, at a dose of 3.5 mg per kilo, increases the total production of heat by about 40%, from the 3rd or 4th day. 

2. This increase of the metabolism is due mostly to an increase in the combustion of the fat and a little to combustion of carbohydrates. 

3. Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine. 

II. VISCERAL ACTION 

Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio?vascular system and the blood. 

This innocuity for the principal visceral functions is without doubt one of the main reasons for the distribution of this therapy. 
Tainter, Stockton and Cutting have reported a series of cases in which one had measured the plasma bile index and determined the test of Van de Bergh. Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment. 

Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney (Taitner, Cutting, Woodand Proescher). Anatomical?pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys. 

As T.L. Schulte and M.L. Tainter wrote, "it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys." 

Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio?vascular system. Even when the basal metabolism is found elevated to significant levels, there is no change in the rhythm of the pulse (Rosenblum). 

On this point, dinitrophenol differs from all the other metabolic accelerants known. It is an observation that all the clinicians, today, have had occasion to make. 

All the clinicians know that, contrary to thyroxine, dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart. 

The research of Professor Loeper and of his students has demonstrated the physiological and clinical importance of myocardiac glycogen. Extensive studies by P.N. Taussig have shown that dinitrophenol does not reduce cardiac glycogen at all and that, on this point, it differs completely from thyroxine. 

III. ACTION ON NUTRITION 

The influence of dinitro therapy on nutrition has been the object of a very important clinical study. 

"One does not observe variations in the elimination of chlorine; eliminated phosphorus varies sometimes more, sometimes less, the elimination of sulphur increases slightly, especially in the form of sulphur conjugates, urines show a small increase of total nitrogen and of urea." (Prof. Pouchet). 

It is a well known fact that the administration of thyroid extract or hyperthyroidism is accompanied by an increased secretion of calcium and of phosphorus. This calcium and phosphorus in the urine are not due to the acceleration of metabolism, as one does not observe these facts either during fever, nor in the course of leukemias which raise the metabolism (J.C. Aub, N.B. Bauer, C.I. Heath, Alright, Bauer and Aub). 

Thyroxine reduces bone density. 

With dinitrophenol, nothing of the sort is observed. The experiments of Clarence L. Robbins show that dinitrophenol, in spite of the elevation of the metabolism that it produces, does not cause any increase of the loss of calcium or of phosphorus. An increase of 37% in the basal metabolism, caused by the ingestion of dinitrophenol, does not lead to modification in the excretion of these elements. 

In normal individuals, when one administers dinitrophenol during a short period, it produces a small elevation of reduced substances in the blood after fasting (although one would not be able to call this hyperglycemia). When one administers the medication over a longer period, this phenomenon is not produced and there is a marked elevation of the tolerance to carbohydrates. 

In diabetics, following treatments of short duration, the results are variable, the tolerance to glucose being as often increased as it is decreased, with parallel changes in the fasting blood sugar level. But, in prolonging the administration of the medication, one observes an increase of the tolerance of carbohydrates. Anyway, in basing himself on the study of 32 cases of diabetes, Simkins concludes that dinitrophenol is not toxic for diabetics. Here marks that this observation goes counter to some assertions that have been a little prematurely advanced. 

Dinitrophenyl?lysidine at therapeutic doses therefore has an action on the organism which is completely physiological. This action has been demonstrated in obesity where it has been compared to the actions of thyroid medication and physical exercise. 

The existence of obesities of glandular origin, especially by thyroid insufficiency, has resulted in the use of thyroxine in numerous subjects. 

"This wasn't without inconveniences, sometimes grave, characterized especially by cardiac and nervous troubles; the effective dose of thyroxine is, in fact, very close to the toxic dose. Further, we has frequently seen these accidents persisting after the administration even of a single dose, which leads to the impossibility of stopping them immediately by a simple suspension of the medication. Yet, from the point of view of its specific action on the basal metabolism, dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." 
(Professor Pouchet). 

Finally, thyroxine causes a nitrogen malnutrition: it burns the muscle and fatigues the heart. 
Dinitrophenol?lysidine, to the contrary, causes a lipid?glycemic loss: it is the elimination of reserve materials without attacking visceral and muscle tissue. 

As for physical exercise, it seems to act exactly like dinitro therapy. Marcowitz, in his communication to the Academy of Medicine of Toronto on October 9, 1934, based on 90 cases of obesity, having followed this treatment during a period of 16 months, concludes that its action may be succinctly described in saying that the effects on the organism are similar to those of physical exercises. 

The fact is besides established by physiologists, since dinitrophenol raises thermogenesis and not the metabolic quotient. 

All the clinicians know actually that dinitro medication is irreplaceable in cases of monstrous obesities which prevent all exercise. It can be used in the obese for whom occupations, life style or cardiac troubles do not permit physical exercises. It is indispensible for the grossly obese in cases of abdominal operations and immobilization due to illness (inflammation of fallopian tubes, appendicitis, etc.) for which there is an urgency to obtain a reduction of subcutaneous fat. 

But this clinical use has not been able to be extended other than when the experimental research pursued on humans, with a dinitro drug free from impurities, has been able to demonstrate the biological effects of it in a very precise way. 

Studies to ponder which helps you see where my answers have come from.

----------


## SV-1

All about DNP : Animal's manuel (continued)


Here is why you need to eat a regular diet: 

Subject: DNP, Insulin , and ATP?sensitive Potassium channels 

[Some of the following is speculative. Caveat lector.] 
Ion channels are membrane proteins that control the flux of ions across an otherwise impermeable cell membrane. Potassium(K) channels were first decribed by Noma [1] in 1983, and later in 1991 the ATP?sensitive K channel (KATP) was described by the same researcher [2]. Potassium channels determine cell membrane potential. 

KATP channels exist in most excitable cells. They are regulated by the intracellular level of ATP as well as by various nucleotide diphosphates, pH and lactate concentrations. The activity of KATP channels is inhibited by increasing the intracellular ATP concentration. Closure of these channels in response to glucose metabolism depolarizes the cell, stimulating voltage?dependent electrical activity, and calcium ion (Ca) entry. In the pancreatic beta cells, an increase in blood sugar level leads to an elevated ATP/ADP ratio, which in turn inhibits KATP channels, so as to alter the membrane potential and cause insulin release. It is accompanied by increases in respiratory rate, pyridine and flavin nucleotide reduction state, and intracellular pH [3]. 
Thus, the KATP channel couples nutrient metabolism to the membrane potential. 

o Increase in blood glucose ?> increase in glucose metabolism ?> increase in intracellular ATP ?> inhibition of KATP channel. 

o Channel CLOSED: cell depolarized, Ca++ uptake, insulin exocytosis. 

KATP channels play an important role in the control of vascular tone [4]. Polarization following potassium channel activation 
(opening) results in lessened calcium influx and smooth muscle relaxation. 

o KATP channel BLOCKED ?> vascular tone increases. 

o KATP channel ACTIVATED ?> vascular tone decreases. 

Besides being regulated by intracellular signals, potassium channels may also be regulated by membrane potential. Thus, in excitable cells in the heart, muscle, and nervous system, voltage?gated potassium channels are activated during an action potential; the activities of these potassium channels determine to a large extent the shape of the action potential, hence the 
strength of the signaling. 

o KATP BLOCKED ?> more strength 

o KATP ACTIVATED ?> less strength 

Drugs which block KATP channels: tolbutamide, glyburide, glibenclamide. 

Drugs which activate KATP channels: Prostaglandin E2 and I2, adenosine, 
lemakalim. 

Drugs which activate K channels: pinacidil, cromakalim. 

Mitochondria also contain a K+ channel that causes rapid K+ uptake when open [5]. 

DNP 

What happens when someone takes the uncoupler dinitrophenol (DNP)? Blood glucose will result in increased metabolism, but the level of ATP in the cell does not increase! In fact, it is depleted. So in this case, the KATP channel is not inhibited, and it stays open. Calcium is not taken into the cell, and insulin is not released. The person taking DNP has in effect given himself temporary diabetes. 
(Animal; another study shows that insulin internalization is also affected so taking insulin is useless) 

Insulin is needed to facilitate the uptake of glucose into cardiac, skeletal, and adipose tissue, and to convert glucose to glycogen in the liver. It is anti?proteolytic and protects against the various ailments commonly seen in diabetics, such as vision problems and polyneuropathy. Not coincidentally, the same problems can result from ingesting DNP. 

This is why, when one takes DNP, one also needs to take exogenous insulin.Since the KATP channel remains open, vascular and muscular tone relax. Probably blood pressure will decrease. Strength will diminish. 

It would seem that an antidote for DNP might be anything that causes the KATP channel to close, for example the drug glibenclamide. 

Animal; 
Why all this is a good story we do have to look at what he said in the beginning as in caveat lector. While his speculation on KATP channels and the need for insulin is understood-, his mechanisms are a bit incorrect. DNP causes an internalization of the receptor so you now have a cell that is desensitized to insulin and all the insulin in the world will not help that. Second, the KATP channels can be controlled with pyruvate. 

Studies 

DNP causes insulin insensitivity by preventing internalization of the receptor. 

Insulin internalization into monocytes is decreased in patients with type II diabetes mellitus. 
Author Trischitta V; Gullo D; Squatrito S; Pezzino V; Goldfine ID; Vigneri R 
Source J Clin Endocrinol Metab, 62(3):522?8 1986 Mar


Abstract 

We studied the internalization of [125I]insulin into circulating human monocytes, a cell type widely used for insulin binding studies. The internalization of [125I]insulin was assessed by both an acid extraction technique, which removes surface?bound insulin but not intracellular insulin, and by a trypsinization technique, which removes cell surface?bound hormone. After 5 h of incubation at 22 C, over 40% of the total cell?associated [125I]insulin was internalized into monocytes of normal subjects. This internalization was temperature dependent; the fraction of internalized hormone was progressively decreased when the incubation temperature was reduced from 37 to 4 C. Treatment of monocytes with increasing concentrations of 2,4?dinitrophenol also decreased [125I]insulin internalization, whereas dansylcadaverine, an inhibitor of transglutaminase, had no effect. Analysis by gel filtration of the internalized labeled hormone after 4 h of incubation at 22 C indicated that 50?60% of the label was degraded insulin, but detectable intact insulin was still present. Internalization of insulin was then studied in monocytes from eight obese patients (161% of ideal body weight) with type II diabetes mellitus. After 4 h of incubation at 22 C, the specific total monocyte?associated [125I]insulin was decreased compared to that in cells from 7 normal subjects [6.02 +/? 0.38% (+/? SE) vs. 3.91 +/? 0.31% of the total; P less than 0.001]. Moreover, the percentage of hormone that was internalized was also decreased from 41.4 +/? 1.2% of the total to 28.9 +/? 1.8% (P less than 0.001). In 20 nondiabetic obese subjects, specific cell?associated [125I]insulin was reduced to 3.9 +/? 0.3% (P less than 0.001). However, compared to that in normal subjects, the percentage of hormone that was internalized was not decreased (39.7 +/? 3.51% of the total). The present findings indicate that human circulating monocytes internalize [125I]insulin; this process is temperature and energy dependent; and monocytes from obese type II diabetic patients have a significantly decreased ability to internalize insulin. This decreased internalization may play a role in the cellular resistance to insulin that occurs in these patients. 

DNP enhances binding of insulin to the receptor, but does not internalized it. 

The effect of phenformin and other adenosine triphosphate (ATP)?lowering agents on insulin binding to IM?9 human cultured lymphocytes. 
Author Vigneri R; Maddux B; Goldfine ID 
Source J Cell Biochem, 24(2):177?86 1984 
Abstract 

In the present study, we investigated the mechanism by which the antidiabetic drug phenformin increases insulin binding to its receptors in IM?9 human cultured lymphocytes. After a 24?hr preincubation, phenformin induced a twofold increase in specific 125I?insulin binding, and removal of phenformin was followed 6 hr later by a return in binding to control levels. This effect of phenformin on insulin binding was not a consequence of either inhibition of cell growth, changes in cellular cyclic adenosine monophosphate (AMP) levels, or changes in guanosine triphosphate (GTP) content. Since phenformin is known to inhibit various aspects of cellular energy metabolism, the relationship between 125I?insulin binding and energy metabolism in IM?9 cells was investigated. The phenformin?induced increase in insulin binding to IM?9 cells was related to a time? and dose?dependent decrease in ATP levels. Other agents that lowered ATP levels, including antimycin, dinitrophenol, and 2?deoxyglucose, also raised insulin binding. These studies indicated, therefore, that phenformin enhances insulin binding to receptors on IM?9 cells and that this effect on insulin receptors may be related to alterations in metabolic functions that are reflected by a lowering of ATP levels. 

DNP blocks all internalization so is more insulin going to help? No. 

Evidence for two independent pathways of insulin?receptor internalization in hepatocytes and hepatoma cells. 
Author McClain DA; Olefsky JM 
Address Department of Medicine, Veterans Administration Medical Center, San Diego 92161. 
Source Diabetes, 37(6):806?15 1988 Jun 
Abstract 

A study of insulin?receptor internalization and recycling was undertaken in primary cultures of rat hepatocytes and a human hepatoma cell line (HepG2). Receptors were quantitated by measuring 125I?insulin binding to partially purified soluble receptor preparations from untreated cells (total receptors) and trypsinized cells (intracellular receptors). In resting HepG2 cells, exposure to insulin results in internalization of insulin receptors, the rate and extent of which is dependent on the insulin concentration. However, receptors do not accumulate inside the cell in proportion to the higher rates of internalization at high concentrations of insulin. This lack of accumulation is explained by much higher recycling rates after exposure to high concentrations of insulin. Similar results were noted for primary cultures of rat hepatocytes. These results imply qualitatively different fates for receptors internalized after exposure to different concentrations of insulin. To further investigate the possibility of different pathways for insulin?receptor internalization and processing, cells in low (1 ng/ml) or high (100 ng/ml) concentrations of insulin were exposed to drugs or treatments known to affect receptor metabolism. Hypotonic shock and hypokalemia, which arrest coated?pit formation, blocked internalization of insulin and insulin receptors at low concentrations of insulin but allowed internalization in response to high concentrations of insulin. The lysosomotropic drugs monensin and chloroquine caused intracellular accumulation of insulin and its receptors internalized at low concentrations of insulin but had a relatively smaller effect on receptors internalized at high concentrations of insulin. All internalization is blocked by 2,4?dinitrophenol. We conclude that high doses of insulin lead to insulin?receptor internalization and recycling through a pathway that is functionally distinct from the pathway taken by receptors internalized by low (physiologic) concentrations of insulin. The pharmacologic experiments raise the possibility that the high?dose pathway, unlike the low?dose pathway, may proceed independently of coated pits and endosomal acidification. 

Degradation of insulin by human fibroblasts: effects of inhibitors of pinocytosis and lysosomal activity. 
Author Kooistra T; Lloyd JB 
Source Int J Biochem, 17(7):805?11 1985 
Abstract 
The role of the pinosome?lysosome pathway in the degradation of 125I?labelled bovine insulin by cultured human fibroblasts was examined by comparing the effects of various known inhibitors of pinocytosis and lysosomal degradation on the uptake and degradation of 125I?labelled polyvinylpyrrolidone, formaldehyde?denatured bovine serum albumin and bovine insulin by these cells. Fibroblasts incubated with polyvinylpyrrolidone steadily accumulate this substrate, whereas incubations with insulin or denatured albumin led to the progressive appearance in the culture medium of [125I]iodotyrosine. Inhibitors of pinocytosis (bacitracin, colchicine and monensin), metabolic inhibitors (2,4?dinitrophenol and NaF), lysosomotropic agents (chloroquine and NH4Cl) and an inhibitor of cysteine?proteinases (leupeptin) decreased the rate of uptake of polyvinylpyrrolidone and denatured albumin very similarly, but only bacitracin had an effect on the processing of insulin. Chloroquine, NH4Cl and leupeptin strongly inhibited the digestion of denatured albumin, but not of insulin. The different responses to the modifiers, with polyvinylpyrrolidone and denatured albumin on the one hand and insulin on the other, suggest that insulin degradation can occur by a non?lysosomal pathway. The very strong inhibitory effect of bacitracin on insulin processing by fibroblasts may point to an important role of plasma membrane proteinases in insulin degradation. 




References: 
1. Noma A. 1983. Nature 305: 147. 
2. Noma A, Takano M. 1991. The ATP?sensitive K+ channel. Jpn J Physiol 41(1):77?87. 
3. Civelek VN, Deeney JT, et al. 1996. Temporal sequence of metabolic and ionic events in glucose?stimulated clonal 
pancreatic?cells. Biochem. J. 315: 1015?1019. Boston University Medical Center. 
4. Nichols, C.G. and Lederer, W.J. 1991. ATP?sensitive potassium channels in the cardiovascular system. American Journal 
of Physiology 261:H1675?H1686. 
5. Paucek, P, Mironova, G, et al. 1992 "Reconstitution and partial purification of the glibenclamide?sensitive, ATP?dependent 
K+ channel from rat liver and beef heart mitochondria," J. Biol. Chem. 267, 26062. 
6. Nakamura S. 1989. Glucose reverses DNP induced changes in action potentials. Cardiovascular Res. 23(4):286?294. 

Here is the scare story that is going around on cataract. I raise this because of the connection with this problem and insulin and the previous story. I was starting to see spots and when I took insulin they went away. The myopia stops when DNP is discontinued. Note, that this was a chronic user below. 

Subject: DNP and Cataracts 

MDGADPC has kindly sent me a photocopy from the French journal Annales des Oculistes, concerning the effects of DNP on the eyes. Since this paper may be of some general interest, I have translated it and attach it below. 

For those who may be unaware, DNP or dinitrophenol is a toxic compound which was used for weight loss in the 1930s. It was withdrawn from the market as a result of severe side effects, including deaths, but recently it has been suggested that it could have a role in the contest preparation of elite bodybuilders. 

One point to consider in the text below is that cataracts may develop 6 to 12 months after the DNP treatment is completed. 
Note: the intake of DNP was chronic and continuous. 

Citation: Sedan, Jean. 1939. A propos de deux cas de cataracte par phenols dinitres. Annales dOculistes. 176:191. 
Translation Copyright 1996 by Robert Ames. All rights reserved. Concerning Two Cases of Cataract Caused by Dinitrophenol By Jean Sedan (Marseille) 

The implementation of the treatment for obesity by dinitrophenol dates only from 1933, the year when it was suddenly and rapidly put in the limelight by the work of the Americans Tainter, Mehrtens and Cutting. 

These authors have established that the ingestion of dinitrophenol accelerates metabolism, causing a marked elevation in temperature. It seemed that dinitrophenol was a specially effective treatment for obesity. In 1936, Horner estimated that in the first 15 months following the appearance of the medication in the market, one hundred thousand persons used it to lose weight. 
Note: 100,000 people used it. 
Incidents and accidents multiplied and appeared sufficiently serious that the American Medical Association warned the public against the dangers of unsupervised treatment.





Last one.
Here we discuss only the case of cataracts, which Horner had said that it occurs in one case in 1000 treatments. At the end of this report we will note the principle bibliographic references concerning the American literature devoted to the subject and which is of a great value, but we wish to emphasize how the European work and especially French are on the other hand still 
rare and even exceptional. 
One can say that it is by the work of Onfray and Gilbert Dreyfus presented to the Congress of the S.F.O. [Societe Francaisedes Oculistes?] in 1937 that French opthamologists had their attention drawn to the subject. This remarkably precise work is enriched by two observations of which one is due to Doctor A. Gallois, of Besancon. We frequently reference this, for it contains in addition to minutely observed details, important physio?pathogenic considerations and a complete history of the subject. 

Apart from this work, we should also to point out the observations of Van de Hoeve and Polak?Daniels published in Hollandin 1936, as well as the French summaries and reviews of Halbron on cataracts and of Laignel?Lavastine on dinitrophenol intoxication. 

Finally, we emphasize the interest of the work of Vogt on the cataracts caused by dinitrophenol in Switzerland and of G.Ciotola of those caused by alpha dinitrophenol in Italy, both published in 1937. The same year, Stein and Crevecoeur pointed out that in their opinion this affectation was, when all is said and done, quite rare if one thinks of the enormous dissemination of 
dinitro treatment. This was also the opinion of Andre Mayer, based on the fact that despite the considerable number of intoxications by dintrophenol observed in munitions factories, no cases of cataracts have been noted. 
Note: Because they were not intoxicated with it continuously. 

Finally, in 1938, Carlotti and Rivoire de Nice presented a case of cataract by dintrophenyl?lysidine which developed "with almost lightning?like rapidity." 

It was possible for us to observe two very demonstrative cases. In one there was an arrest of development of opacity after the patient stopped taking dinitrophenol, which is more than a rarity, a real exception in the pathological history of dinitrophenol cataracts. 

OBSERVATION I.Mme. K... Lea, 32 years old presented herself to me in December 1937 with a marked lowering of the vision of both eyes, which began a few weeks earlier, developing extremely fast and was all the more disturbing since she works at a very visual profession in the editing of a newspaper and as she is especially partial to this pleasant and remunerative 
position. I noticed a beginning of bilateral cataract appearing striated and fleecy which is found almost constantly in the description of toxic lens opacities of this kind. The opacity is situated mainly at the level of the equator of the lens, but also involves the posterior part of the central mass. The vision is only 4/10 in the right and 5/10 in the left, these two acuities correctable to 7/10 O.D.G. ?? 2.50. 

Mme K... thus learned that she was rapidly becoming myopic. 

The most minute research were done in view of identifying a possible cause of this bilateral cataract. All the blood and urine tests were negative. Very complete clinical examinations by Doctor P..., referring physician, point to the same conclusion that it is impossible to relieve Mmme. K...s pathological process at all. 


It is then that I thought of asking her about the possibility of a dinitrophenol anti?obesity treatment, even though the corpulence of my client did not seem excessive. She told me then of having taken two pills each day of 0.30 grams of dinitrophenol in series of ten days with a rest of 15 days, for the past year and a half. 
Note: That is a long time! 

She had, without the least dietary restriction, lost 19 kilograms out of 87 [42 pounds out of 191]. It was at that point that she began complaining about her vision. 
Note: She lost a lot of weight, too! 

I wasnt aware of the topic at that time except by the short summaries of American works, but I didnt hesitate to warn her against what I considered to be the real origin of her sickness. Very anxious about her state, she was easily convinced and stopped that therapy suddenly and definitively. 

I had the opportunity to see her in March, July and October 1938 and I noticed with great interest the complete arrest in the development of these cataracts, which accompanied in very precise fashion the progressive and total disappearance of myopia to the extent that although it was possible to note an appreciable modification in the lens opacities, the visual acuity was spontaneously returned to 7/10 (uncorrected) at the end of October 1938. 


We add that Mme. K..., doubly happy, very far from regaining weight in spite of the renunciation of dinitrophenol, had lost another 5 kilos by a very strict nutritional discipline complemented with rigorous gymnastic practices and the introduction into her life of a new intoxification, certainly less dangerous than the preceedingtea. 

In this case, the role played by the toxin in the opacification of the lens seems to us demonstrated in an almost experimental fashion by the disappearance of the myopia at the moment of the cessation of the intoxification and even more by the incontestable and enduring stabilization of the state of opacities that maintained itself for six months. In contrast, the development was very sudden in a month before the application of this measure. It is presumed that only the precocity of the requested medical consultation and of the medical diagnostic given, has permitted a stop in the development of this toxic cataracta completely unusual phenomenon. 

We emphasize that the treatment had included plainly excessive doses and that however the opacification only appeared late in the treatment. On this topic remember that in the discussion which followed the expose made to the S.F.O. in 1937 by MM.Onfray and Gilbert Dreyfus?Arruga, who had occasion to observe and operate in America [illegible] ... dont generally appear except at the end of many months and even sometimes six to twelve months after the cessation of treatment. These late?developing cataracts are almost always bilateral. 

OBSERVATION II. 

[Not included. Summary: A 32 year old woman weighing 90 kg. (198 pounds) began taking dinitrophenol on February 1st, 
1937. She began with 9 to 10 pills daily, each being 30 mg. of DNP. After a week she increased the dose to 12 pills / day 
(360 mg.). At this dosage she lost 800 grams per week, or 10 kg. (22 pounds) in three months, without changing her diet. She 
stopped taking DNP for four months and then began again. So she took 32.4 grams of DNP in the first 90 days and the same 
amount in the second course. American reports indicated that cataracts had resulted from doses as small as 100 mg. per day 
for a total of 40 grams. 

On June 10th 1938, after several days in a very sunny seaside resort, the patient began to lose vision in her left eye, and on July 12th, the other eye was affected. By August 1st she was unable to see to drive. By September she was blind. Fortunately, surgery produced favorable results.] 

It is necessary, indeed, to publicize cases in order to attract the attention of physicians and of the French public to the danger of intoxification by dinitrophenol. The fact that we have been able to stabilize, if not make regress one cataract of this class by stopping all toxic ingestion is but another reason which compels us to make it known. 

These arguments and our observations are so needed to challenge the imagination and influence young women against harmful weight loss techniques that the work appears discouraging. 

Indeed, in ending, we repeat the unlikely remark that our second patient made to us upon taking leave following the success of her first operation: "And now, Doctor, do not oppose my taking of dinitrophenol since I no longer risk having cataracts."

----------


## SV-1

HOW TO NOT FU*K UP DNP :

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc.
Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM.

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.
Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE.
Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

Foods I suggest including:
Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP).
Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article
Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion.
V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes.
Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me.


THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest:
ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy.
Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection.
Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc.
Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout.

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:
Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.
Grape seed extract
Syntrax Radox
Green Tea
Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day
Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day
Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.
Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.
Vitamins E and C

Supplements NOT to use:
Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further.

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you.

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out.

FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time.

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it.

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin.

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise.

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up!

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/dinitrop.html reports on health risks. While there have not been human studies, animal studies found no cancers caused by DNP administration. It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss.

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/dinitrophenol.html reports on halth risks from external exposue. In other words, dont get it in your eyes, or on your skin if youre allergic. Pretty elementary stuff.

http://www.ebec2000.com/abstracts/056.htm This animal study documents a 64% increase in metabolism. "These findings confirm that DNP effectively increases metabolic rate..." Duh.

http://www.zymed.com/pdf/04-xxxx/04-8300.pdf A PDF file about an antidote to DNP.

http://www.boehringer-ingelheim.es/...glesa/cap13.htm finds that DNP did not activate liver enzymes (MAT) associated with liver damage

"Comparative study of toxicity of 4-nitrophenol and 2,4-dinitrophenol in newborn and young rats." Koizumi M, Yamamoto Y, Ito Y, Takano M, Enami T, Kamata E, Hasegawa R. Division of Risk Assessment, National Institute of Health Sciences, 1-18-1 Kamiyoga, Setagaya-ku, Tokyo 158-8501, Japan. This study found that DNP can induce death in overdosed amounts, but that up to that point no toxicity was evident, nor were there any abnormalities in physical development.

"Phenol toxicity and conjugation in human colonic epithelial cells." Pedersen G, Brynskov J, Saermark T. Dept of Medical Gastroenterology, Herlev University Hospital, Copenhagen, Denmark.. This study found that DNP has a toxic effect on cells of the colon, with "toxic" defined in two ways: first, it interfered with metabolism (this we knowits the intended effect of DNP users!) and second, it interfered with bowel inflammation (not a health risk. This is caused by osmotic effect, with the worst results being softened stools and gas).

"Mechanisms of bacterial resistance to macrolide antibiotics." Nakajima Y. Division of Microbiology, Hokkaido College of Pharmacy, 7-1 Katsuraoka-cho, Otaru, Hokkaido 047-0264, Japan. This study found that antibiotic-resistant bacteria could be thwarted with DNP. "the extent of the accumulated drug in a resistant cell increases as much as that in a susceptible cell in the presence of an uncoupling agent such as2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP)."

"Absence of Crabtree effect in human melanoma cells adapted to growth at low pH: reversal by respiratory inhibitors." Burd R, Wachsberger PR, Biaglow JE, Wahl ML, Lee I, Leeper DB. Departments of Radiation Oncology, Kimmel Cancer Center, Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19107, USA. Check this outDNP actually helps make melanoma tumors easier to attack by increasing ratio of oxygen consumption to lactic acid production, while glycolysis remains the same. "Therefore, tumor acute acidification and oxygenation can be achieved by exposure"


"New insights in the cellular processing of platinum antitumor compounds, using fluorophore-labeled platinum complexes and digital fluorescence microscopy."
Molenaar C, Teuben JM, Heetebrij RJ, Tanke HJ, Reedijk J. Department of Molecular Cell Biology, Leiden University Medical Centre, The Netherlands. DNP is used as a control in tests of antitumor cells because it does NOT bind to cell DNA, nor promote tumors, yet its staining abilities enable tracking of the uptake of antitumor drugs.

Specific inhibition of breast cancer cells by antisense poly-DNP-oligoribonucleotides and targeted apoptosis." Ru K, Taub ML, Wang JH. Department of Biochemistry, State University of New York, Buffalo 14260-3000, USA Are you ready for this? DNP actually INHIBITS (!!!) breast cancers! Yes, not only does it NOT promote cancers, its being recognized as a cancer-fighter/blocker. "Two membrane-permeable and RNase-resistant antisense poly-2'-O-(2,4-dinitrophenyl)-oligoribonucleotides (poly-DNP-RNAs) have been synthesized as inhibitors of human breast cancerfluorescence assay indicates that the targeted antisense inhibition by poly-DNP-RNAs leads to apoptosis of SK-Br-3 cells but does not affect nontumorigenic MCF-10A cells. The control poly-DNP-RNAs with random or sense nucleotide sequence are completely inactive." Plain English? DNP can be synthesized as an anti-cancer compound, because tests show that it blocks mutagens but does NOT affect non-mutagenic (healthy) cells, and has no RNA effects on them.

"Heat shock protein induction by certain chemical stressors is correlated with their cytotoxicity, lipophilicity and protein-denaturing capacity." Neuhaus-Steinmetz U, Rensing L. Institute of Cell Biology, Biochemistry and Biotechnology, NW II University of Bremen, Germany. The thermic effect of DNP induces protein synthesis (heat shock protein, or HSP, synthesis). In fact, its quite GOOD at it: "ASA, DNP and CCCP induced HSP at lower concentrations than substances with a similar lipophilicity"

"Comparative effects of the metabolic inhibitors 2,4-dinitrophenol and iodoacetate on mouse neuroblastoma cells in vitro." Andres MI, Repetto G, Sanz P, Repetto M.
National Institute of Toxicology, Seville, Spain. In this study, DNPs observed effect was an increase in metabolism (duh!), while the other toxins compared to it had harmful in vitro effects but no increase in metabolism.

"Inhibition of uncoupled respiration in tumor cells. A possible role of mitochondrial Ca2+ efflux." Gabai VL.Medical Radiology Research Center, Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, Obninsk. DNP not only does not cause tumors, but it inhibited their respiration by 20-25% compared to controls.

"Amsacrine-induced lesions in DNA and their modulation by novobiocin and 2,4-dinitrophenol." Shibuya ML, Buddenbaum WE, Don AL, Utsumi H, Suciu D, Kosaka T, Elkind MM. Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins 80523. In this study, researchers found that DNP abrogatesor disruptscytotoxicity in hamsters (using cancerous cells). They expected to find that DNP would interfere with anticancer treatments, but instead found that DNP increased their effects. They state, though, that they cannot claim a proven effect of DNP on anticancer treatments yet, although they do agree that treatment with DNP actually enhanced the effects of the DNA regenerative therapy of anticancer chemotherapy.

"Induction of endonucleolytic DNA cleavage in human acute myelogenous leukemia cells by etoposide, camptothecin, and other cytotoxic anticancer drugs: a cautionary note." Kaufmann SH. Oncology Center, Johns Hopkins Hospital, Baltimore, Maryland 21205. The authors warn that certain anti-leukemia drugs resulted in "extensive DNA degradation." BUT (good ol DNP to the rescue!), "Preincubation with dinitrophenol abolished the effect"

"[Dependence of the nature of the action of metabolic inhibitors on ribosomal RNA synthesis in Ehrlich ascites carcinoma cells on cell integrity]" [Article in Russian] Akhlynina TV, Buzhurina IM, Panov MA, Rozovskaia IA, Chernaia NG. DNP actually inhibits the synthesis of RNA in carcinoma cells. In other words, it helps cancerous cells commit suicide by neutering themselves. "Ribosomal RNA (rRNA) synthesis in the intact Ehrlich ascite carcinoma cells is selectively inhibited by papaverin (ED50 = 0.01 mM), 2,4-dinitrophenol (DPN; ED50 = 5 microM), and actinomycin D (ED50 = 0.1 microgram/ml)."

"Autocatabolism of surface macromolecules shed by human melanoma cells." Bystryn JC, Perlstein J. Cancer Res 1982 Jun;42(6):2232-7. This study finds that DNP helps melanoma cells die (autocatabolize) while other cells are unaffected.

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside - tons of research, including medical studies. Excerpts:

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames)

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart."

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine."

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)."

----------


## SV-1

HOW TO NOT FU*K UP DNP : Part 2


Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.


Why you might want to use DNP.
Add some DNP to an animals diet. DNP can get metabolism up at least 50% which is conservative as some say 75%This would mean if the animal eats 3000calories maintenance they are now at 1500 calories a day with no change in diet! A 2500 calorie a day would leave them with 1250 calories a day. There are 4086 calories in 1lb of fat and at 3000 calories a day your DNP adjusted calories for the day is 1500. Multiply that x 7 days to give you 10500 calorie deficit which is 2.5 lbs of fat loss for the week. At the 2500 calorie you have a 2.14 lb fat loss. These are both below what the BO diets claim and you don't have to stop eating!

If your animals weigh around 200lbs their effective dose is 400mg and the max can be as high as 800mg a day.

High fat diets market on the basis that you are going to be able to lose 1.5-2lbsof fat by just changing your diet!

1 gram of fat is 9 calories. There are 454grams in a 1 pound. This gives you 4086 calories for 1lb of fat. If you want to lose that 1lb of fat you have to have a 4086 calorie deficit to do it. In other words, you need -4086calories in your diet if you want to lose 1 lb of fat. Now, Let's say you are at 3000 cal a day for maintenance. That is 21000 calories a week. You believe the marketing of the post above and think you can lose 1.5lbs of fat. That, my friends, is 6129 calories which you have to subtract from 21000 which leaves you with 14871 calories for the week or 2124 calories a day. You are going from 3000 to 2124 a day. If you want to lose that great sounding 2pounds you are now at 12828 for the week or 1832 calories a day.

Let's be realistic and put you at 2500maintenance calories. To lose 1.5lb you now need 11371 calories a week or 1624calories a day or a nearly 900 calorie a day change. To lose the magical 2lb aweek you need 9328 calories for the week or 1333 calories a day or a 1167calorie change per day! That is rather difficult, but let's add some DNP which can get you metabolism up at least 50%which would mean you are now at only 1500 calories a day for a 3000 calorie diet with no change in diet! A 2500calorie a day would leave you with 1250 calories a day.

These are both below what the BO diets claim and you don't have to stop eating!

What you want to keep in mind

Everyone is different.

Don't take it on an empty stomach or it will feel like you have indigestion for most of the day.

I wanted to stress not to just go balls out(5mg/kg) and you should move up gradually on DNP for your first experience.

If you have an allergic reaction with red spots and itching then stop the DNP and get some Benadryl and then you should be able to start again.

The type of diet will also affect how you feel, as well as the type of workouts you are doing. These are variables you also will have to figure out for yourself. The logic of my dieting regimen follows that while you are DNP all the glycogen/glucose is being scavenged to provide ATP for the mitochondria so you will want to eat a regular diet. High fat BO is not going to help you build muscle even though DNP is anti-proteolytic (protein sparing).. Furthermore, when you eat fat it is morelikely to go to fat! That is scientifically proven. So if I'm trying to burn fat, why would I want to eat it right back?

DNP is anti-proteolytic which means it uses carbohydrates or fats exclusively to supply energy for the mitochondria and does not facilitate muscle breakdown, however, this does not therefore mean DNP is positive for muscle building. The cells are running on overdrive and they are not going to be looking to make themselves bigger which requires even more energy.

Everyone is different and other supplements you take will affect your results, but as a whole, most people are not going to do well or feel well on high fat and DNP. I also have found that taking particular supplements helps with how will you feel while on the DNP.

I feel better when I don't do huge carbs, however, when I don't do any as in high fat type diets, my workouts suffer just the same. Each individual has to decide for themselves and put those factors into perspective with what their goals are and how fast they want to accomplish them and how bad they are willing to feel for the desired weight loss.

WARNING: DNP will turn everything and anything yellow including skin, clothes, carpet, and hair. I dropped a capsule in my DNP container and bent over to look for it and my hair touched the edge of the container and my hair got dyed yellow! My hair did not even touch the DNP, but just the side of the container for about 2 seconds! DNP for the most part is not removable or bleachable with normal chemicals. It will also track. By that I mean, you think you have washed it off your hands and you touch something and later you see yellow spots on what you touched. If you are making caps you need 2 pairs of gloves, at least, as the DNP goes through the first pair due to an atrraction it has for moisture. DNP sublimes and floats. Due to this sublimation it will land on EVERYTHING if you leave it out even if there is noair circulation. DNP goes through EVERYTHING including plastic, hdpe plastic, pet plastic, plastic bags, nitrile and latex gloves. It can be washed ou tof clothing with hot water and detergents that have phenolic compounds in them such as Tide. DNP is not solvated bylaquer thinner, acetone, paint thinner or turpentine or any of the common organic solvents. If you wash your hands immediately after touching DNP with gamma-butyrolactone, otherwise know as GBL and use to make GHB, and then a detergent such as Dawn dishwashing soap, the stain will come out for the most part.

I have to say that a certain guru which some people keep quoting is what I feel to be a very unreliable source. I will give him credit for bringing DNP to the forefront, but I will bet you a million bucks that he has never done it or mixed it. Here is a quote that bears this out; 'I don't see what the worry is about everything turning yellow? I have no problems, I just dry it out and cut it with a credit card and cap it.'

That is total BULL****!. Anyone who has used or mixed DNP powder knows that it will get on EVERYTHING and turn it yellow. It goes through plastic bags. Just today I was sending someone3g for research and I put it into a ziploc and 2 hours later I came back and the envelope under the bag was YELLOW! It goes through 1 laver of rubber gloves. It turns white HDPE bottles yellow. It floats everywhere. I had to putmy stuff in a hood because it got on everything I had sitting out and I had to wash all my glassware and scales before I could use them again. DNP floats by sublimation which would be known just be reading the safety sheet or the MerckIndex.. On the basis of that statement alone I have some real problems believing anything he says on the subject, but another famous quote is, 'DNP will raise your body temp high enough to kill you!' This also proves that he has never done it because as you will find, your body temp only goes up about one degree. Ok, enough about the fake guru.

Someone just asked me if the **** I sent them was real. Well, if you want a test then rub it on your hands and throw some on your carpet. When your carpet has to be replaced because NOTHING can remove the yellow and you look like a total ass because your hands are bright yellow, then you can ask me if it is real!

Mostly people are taking DNP for 1 week at a time because it exhausts you and you sweat a lot, usually that is what I do, but due to my 'work' with DNP I got a dose while on an ECA week and that combination of DNP-ECA was like methamphetamine. In fact it was better because it had less side affects. I would venture that DNP-PPACA would also have the same methamphetamine effects. At this time I do not know, however, whether PPA works on the same receptor so I would not do them back to back in cycles. ECAY where Y is yohimbine is also a combination that has meth type benefits. Clen -DNP did not exert any magical meth benefits that I noticed.

Have not taken PPACA or PPACA-DNP or PPACAY.

Tyramine and yohimbine are awesome and someone that I hold using it was getting goosebumps and asked a pharmacologis what the goosebumps were about. Thepharmacologist told him that it meant he was burning a lot of calories. I love this combination and it is just like meth due to large releases of NA although it only lasts 4 hours or so.

DNP also 'upgrades' the effects of clen. If you have used clen before and it had/has stopped working, then DNP will bring back it's glory.

I like to keep the clen and DNP a week apart due to the affects they have on T3 although they work on different mechanism it is just a precaution to keep from shutting down the T3. You could add Y to it for an added benefit which will not cause downgrade of anything. Reports on DNP-Y indicate a higher rise in body temperature on this combination.

Due to the systemic affects of DNP, it affects EVERY cell in the body that has mitochondria, including smooth(digestive) and muscle and fat as well, you will not see a significant rise inbody temp like you see with clen or ECA. Clen and ECA work primarily on muscle cells and that causes a rise inbody temp just as if you were working out. I don't know why this is such a difficult concept for some to understand, but I was sweating like hell recently, and I took my temp and it was 95.8. ON DNP!

DNP MECHANISMS

The basics first. DNP is a classified as a chemical poison. It's mode of action is to disrupt the ETC (electron transport chain) and cause uninhibited exchange of protons. This exchange of protons is what is responsible for making ADP into ATP. NOTHING can stop the disruption of this process once it starts. DNP works no matter what! High or low T3 has nothing to do with whether or not DNP affects the mitochondria and burns off extra energy. DNP gets into the cell and into the mitochondria and causes proton release. No other hormones are needed or noted.

Even so, it works in much the same way as clen or ECA or PPACA or thyroid. They ALL cause the metabolism to speed up. These all work via the mitochondria as well, although the non-DNP diet drugs work on the receptors first and DNP goes directly to the mitochondria the results are the same which is speeding up the metabolism to burn fat.

Some other important facts you should know are how ephedrine and beta-3 activation drugs work.

These both cause uncoupling of the ETC chain just like DNP! Ephedrin works part of its magic via beta-3's and much research has been done looking for a magic beta-3 drug. Why, we have it and it is called DNP! If you are sitting around and something is making you hotter, you are most likely experiencing an uncoupling of the ETC chain. No big deal, but DNP just causes a greater effect.

I knew there was a reason that you CANNOT die from DNP usage, at least the doses many are doing. I talked to a couple people about this but just couldn't find the info to prove it. Ok, so what does DNP do? It uncouples the ETC or oxidative phosphorylation as was elaborate upon above, allowing electron flow to go unchecked at maximal rate and resulting in heat production and ATP depletion.

ATP depletion is the key. What condition exists when you have totally exhausted all ATP and no more is being created? A very good instance we all know about is when you are dead and it is called 'rigor mortis'. Rigor mortis results because no more ATP is binding to the myosin head of the sarcomere in the muscle fibers.

So what does this have to do with us? No one has ever had rigor mortis on DNP or even severe cramping that has ever been documented. Furthermore, and to be more specific as to the uncoupler DNP, the electron gradient is collapsed and it runs unchecked at maximal as I have explained above, but as the gradient continues to increase electron transport becomes more difficult and the process SLOWS! Additionally, under very large artificially created electrochemical proton gradients, normal electron flow stops and may even result in

REVERSE electron transport flow!

All that was complicated and here is what it means. The respiration chain has a safety mechanism which allows for feedback controls to keep you from killing yourself. This is also another reason you will not want to do DNP for long periods. If you have taken enough as to create a large gradient the flow of electrons your burning of calories might even STOP! This will happen if you don't eat enough calories and appears to be more detrimental on a high fat type diet because as you will see below, glucose can ameliorate charge differentials in the mitochondria and at the cell surface while on DNP.

DNP works NO MATTER WHAT! It uncouples the electron transport train (ETC) and there is nothing you can do to stop it. Some have said it doesn't work after a small dose or only after taking DNP for 2 days or so. I think they are the same kind of person who would take a drink of beer and say, 'Oh, I'm not drunk so alcohol doesn't work'! Alcohol still affects your brain cells and hormone levels and slows down the metabolism. Just because you didn't drink enough to be drunk doesn't mean nothing happens!


DNP is anti-proteolytic. This means DNP does not break down protein via the mechanism through which DNP works. DNP is actually better for you than cardio because exercise is PROTEOLYTIC which in itself is another reason to not be doing a high fat diet. High fat diets and exercise both lower insulin and raise glucagon levels which cause breakdown of protein. It is a proven fact that 10-20% of energy from exercise comes from AA breakdown as well as release of glutamine from the cells. DNP burns calories and does not affect hormone levels. Someone said something about it causing ketosis which is likely if you don't eat any carbs but DNP is not, by itself going toaffect insulin levels like glucose disposal agents metformin or phenformin.

DNP is not going to be advantageous to muscle building. THIS DOES NOT DISAGREE WITH WHAT I WROTE ABOVE! It is anti-proteolytic via its mode of action, BUT if there is not enough energy in the cells to build muscle it ain't gonna happen. Again, diet is key.

DNP is one of the SAFEST drugs you can take!!!!! Why? Am I nuts?! I am basing this on DNP's mode of action. DNP has one purpose and mechanism and affects nothing else, but the mitochondria. DNP does not affect hormone levels as do clen, ECA, T3, etc. It has no side affects that you don't expect such as shakes or cramping. Compare DNP to some of the Drugs the FDA has approved and look at their side effects and then tell me what is safer!

After you read this study you need to ask yourself, need I say more? In the earlier paragraph on the mechanisms of DNP on the mitochondria I explained the safety mechanism which could keep DNP from being totally depleted of ATP. Some were saying ATP depletion would result in cell death. The study below illustrates another mechanism which I didn't know about. The crux of it can be summarized by this sentence: 'The failure to find a reduction in ATP concentration in either fibre type during prolonged exercise in the face of a progressive increase in the number of fibers showing little or no glycogen concentration suggests that protective mechanisms exist that prevent an energy crisis. The nature of these protective mechanisms remains to be elucidated. ' In other words,

When glycogen is gone there is a mechanism which keeps ATP from being depleted which is unknown at present!

----------


## SV-1

Here's the DNP article that George cut short on Elite. So for anyone who was pissed off because off the fact that someone could get hurt by only reading the first half and thinking that they know enough to do DNP, here's the whole article:

The 7-day DNP Fat Loss Inferno Cycle -- A Special Report only for Platinum Members!
Bros,

Here is a special report I wrote just for you to say thanks for going Platinum. I hope you enjoy it. Also, a special thanks to Fonz and Macro for their input. Please feel free to post your comments.

Yours in sport,
George

Boasting an astounding 50% increase in metabolic rate, DNP is the most effective fat burner that bodybuilders are using today to melt away the last amounts of diet resilient fat on their physiques. For comparison purposes, the ECA stack, which is also a highly effective fat loss tool, produces only a 3% increase in metabolic rate. Athletes reporting fat losses of 10-12 pounds in 8 days of use have further added to the DNP mystique. However, DNP is also the deadliest substance used in bodybuilding - so deadly, that it has killed athletes including one member of Elite Fitness.

In this issue of Elite Fitness News, I?ll tell you more about DNP, share the precautions you should take if you decide to use it, and give you the reasons why you should avoid it in favor of other diet drugs and supplements that are not nearly so dangerous.
DNP or 2,4-Dinitrophenol, (Pronounced die ni'tro fe' nolz) is an industrial chemical with various applications such as making dyes, wood preservatives, explosives, insect control substances, other chemicals, and as a photographic developer. Sold under several trade names, including Caswell No. 392, Sulfo Black B, and Nitro Kleenup, DNP has recently gained steady popularity as a fat loss tool.

DNP was used in diet pills in the 1930s, but was banned for this use in 1938. Classified as an "uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation," medically, DNP is quite dangerous. You see, the body has no negative feedback system that may deal with overdoses. Specifically, there is no upper limit to the increase in body temperature that may be obtained with DNP?s use.

The following article combines several theories to form what is perhaps the single best way to cycle DNP for maximum fat-loss benefits. As I mentioned earlier, DNP can be deadly and I would never use it myself nor would I ever recommend that anyone ingest it. The casual use of DNP for dieting is ridiculous. Hearing reports of athletes using DNP before trying a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet, legal diet supplements, and medically supervised weight loss drugs is crazy. Here are a few links to effective weight loss supplements, drugs, and strategies that are much safer than DNP and are certainly a much better alternative for all but the most elite bodybuilders.

"Seven Diet Drugs for Perfect Definition...

...and how to get them quickly and legally. "

<http://www.elitefitness.com/articledata/efn/070201.html>

That said, if an athlete makes the personal decision to use DNP, it is possible to take precautions to maximize its benefits and minimize the potential risks.

The 7-day DNP fat loss inferno cycle:

The 7-day DNP fat loss inferno cycle involves a moderate to high dosage of DNP for fat burning. The DNP fat loss inferno involves a 7-day on, 7-day off approach with four distinct phases. Most athletes using DNP follow this type of cycle. The phases are as follows:

Phase 1: The 3-day Carb-Depletion Phase.
Phase 2: The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase.
Phase 3: The 14-day DNP Inferno Phase.
Phase 4: The 2-day Post-DNP Phase.

Phase 1. The 3-day Carb-depletion phase
Phase One has a three-day duration and begins the four days preceding the ingestion of DNP. The purpose of this phase is to deplete muscle-glycogen content by restricting carbohydrates. This is achieved through a Ketogenic style diet.

Kcals should be restricted to 10-12 times bodyweight in lbs. And carbohydrates should be restricted to less than 60g/day. Protein is consumed at 1 gram per pound of bodyweight or higher and the remaining dietary calories should come from fat.

This phase lasts exactly 3 days, and will reduce muscle-glycogen levels so that the body is forced to rely on fat as fuel more readily when you start your DNP cycle.

Phase 2 The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase
This is a new concept for DNP dieting. During the past three days, the athlete has restricted carbohydrates and as a direct consequence T4-T3 conversion is slowed down resulting in reduced T3 levels. This is bad for the DNP phase, as you need enough active T3 to last throughout the entire 7-day on DNP phase.

Day four of the DNP cycle involves a mega-carbohydrate meal at mid-afternoon (4-6PM) designed to create a massive insulin spike and re-normalize T4-T3. This concept has been extrapolated from ketogenic diets and has been shown to dramatically increase serum concentrations of T3.

Day 4 involves Keto eating until the Mega-carb meal. Then in the late afternoon, at least circa 250g of carbohydrates must be consumed to create an insulin spike. Any sugar (fructose, sucrose, maltose etc.) is fair game. Fructose in particular is good because it primarily re-fills liver glycogen which is directly involved in T4-T3 conversion. (Empty liver glycogen signals the thyroid to decrease T4-T3 conversion).

As a side-note, a 250g carb-meal after three days of Keto dieting creates a more pronounced insulin spike than would a 250g carb-meal after three days of normal eating.

Kcals during Phase 2 should be kept at 15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs can be calculated by the athlete. The only carb intake on day 4 should be the 250g carb-meal.

Phase 3 The 14-Day DNP Phase

The first two days of actual DNP consumption are the most important to follow correctly. During Days 1 and 2 of the actual DNP portion of the cycle, it must be determined if the athlete will have an allergic reaction to DNP.

Day 1: 200 mg of DNP is ingested
Day 2: 200 mg of DNP is ingested

At this point the dieter should be able to assess if an allergic reaction has occurred. A DNP-stimulated allergic reaction will lead to swelling in as little as 1 to 2 days time. Approximately 10% of athletes will have such a reaction. The unfortunate few who experience this type of a reaction must terminate the cycle immediately. Benadryl or Ketotifen (Anti-histamines) can be used to treat mild symptoms. Obviously a doctor should be consulted should the symptoms prove more severe.

Day 3: Dieters making it to day 3 of the DNP phase have the option of increasing their dosage. The normal dosage for beginners is 400mg DNP/day. Even an amount this small should provide outstanding results. A word of caution. DO NOT TAKE MORE, if you are not experienced with DNP-use. More advanced users may chose to go higher based on past experience.
The 400mg/day dosage is maintained from Day 3 through Day 9(Exactly 7 days). The last dose is taken on Day 9.

Supplementation and Nutritional Protocol for a DNP cycle:

1. An ECA stack is beneficial while on a DNP cycle as it as it acts as an anorectant. DNP raises Neuro-peptide Y levels in the brain, which is directly linked to increased hunger. Consuming 75-100mg total of ephedrine alkaloids/day should be sufficient to suppress appetite. PPA (Nor-ephedrine) should NOT be used as it causes lethargy when combined with DNP.

2. Anti-oxidants. Due to the DNP induced rapid combustion of fats, free-radical production skyrockets up-wards. To combat this, anti-oxidants must be used. Anti-oxidants are the single most important supplement to take on a DNP cycle.

a) Fat-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin E: 1000mgs/day
b) Water-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin C: 2-3g/day
c) Alpha Lipoic acid: 600-1000mgs/day

Dual-anti-oxidant: BOTH fat & water-soluble actually re-cycles other anti-oxidants.

3. Glycerol: Although optional, glycerol is often consumed at 15ml's 3X/day. Glycerol increases hydration for many athletes.
No additional supplements are really required other than these three. All the rest you have read in various DNP articles are more for peace of mind than improved functionality. I consider them overkill.

4. Water: Not a supplement, but an absolute necessity.
DNP causes sweating and can be incredibly dehydrating. Dehydration is the NUMBER ONE cause of most DNP problems and deaths. Excessive dehydration results in over-heating. Dieters who do not replenish fluids properly while on a DNP cycle could die. The consensus among athletes is that at least two gallons of water must be consumed daily.

5. EAT FRUIT while on your DNP cycle.

Fruit for some reason has been found to greatly reduce the lethargy associated with a DNP cycle. It also has a high water content, therefore it helps to keep the dieter hydrated. Watermelon is an obvious recommendation.

6. Dietary intake: There are several schools of thought on this matter, but sticking to the old standard always works.
Kcals should be kept anywhere from 10-15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs should be kept at around 20% fat, 30% protein and 50% carbs. (Changing the ratios in favor of more carbs and protein w/ less fat will result in a more fat loss but nothing special. Also, remember that more carbohydrates means more heat.)

Take for example the 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder. He would consume anywhere from 2200 to 3300Kcal /day (Depending on his appetite control).



WHAT NOT TO DO on a DNP cycle.

a) Do not under any circumstances consume alcohol or ANY type of diuretic while on a DNP cycle. Alcohol and diuretics will dehydrate you and can cause SERIOUS problems.
b) Do not remain in a hot environment without replenishing fluid loss due to perspiration. This too can also cause SERIOUS problems.
c) Do not begin with a high dosage of DNP if you are a novice. This is just asking for a trip to the ICU.

The half-life of 2,4 Dinitrophenol is 36 hours. So, after 36 hours, there is only 50% of the DNP remaining in your system. Therefore, 72 hours later 25% remains. Then 12.5% remains after 108 hours. After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9. This DNP concentration is low-enough to allow you to begin Phase 4 of the cycle -- the 2-day Post-DNP phase -- without compromising glycogen synthesis rates. Kcals during Days 10-14 should remain the same as during days 3-9.

Phase 4: The 2 day Post DNP Phase.

The whole purpose of this phase is to get muscle-glycogen levels back to normal. The Ketogenic carb-up can be used as a sort of template for this phase.

After Phases two and three, muscle-glycogen levels are depressed and need to be replenished.

Day 15: Carb-intake should be 7g/Kg of LBM (lean body mass = bodyweight minus body fat.) So assuming a 220 lb bodybuilder has 0% body fat, lol, he would consume 700 g of Carbs. Protein-intake remains at 1g/lb and fat is restricted as low as possible.
The focus on day 1 should be on High-GI foods like Fat-free Ice-cream and all the other non-fat high sugar desserts. Calories should be around 4000 for the 220-lb bodybuilder -- in other words, 18X bodyweight in lbs.

Drastically restricting fat is CRITICAL here, as the body is still burning fat for fuel as you replenish your glycogen stores. In essence, the dieter is still losing fat while carbing up.

Day 16: Muscle-glycogen has increased, so carb-intake should be decreased from day one?s 7g/Kg to only 5g/Kg of LBM. That would be 500g for our 220-lb bodybuilder. Protein is 1g/lb again. Fat remains as low as possible. Kcals for the dieter are reduced to 3000 Kcal range, or around 14X Bodyweight in lbs. The focus of Day 2 should be low-GI foods like vegetables, milk, lean meats etc.

Additional Precautions:

Dieters feeling extremely nauseated or who vomit during a cycle should discontinue use immediately and not restart for at least 36 hours.

Dieters should carry a pocket thermometer at all times. If body temperature rises above 102 Fahrenheit then the dosage should be lowered or the cycles should be terminated. Additionally, the dieter should take a very cold bath to lower the temperature.
In addition to water, V8 juice should be consumed. Drinking gallons of water depletes the body of electrolytes pretty badly predisposing the dieter to shock, nausea, lethargy, and even death. V8 is the best for replenishing electrolytes as it contains 950mg of potassium per 8oz compared to Gatorade?s 35mg of potassium in 8oz.

Massive amounts of fruits and sweets should be consumed if one becomes nauseated or vomits - i.e. force feed yourself.
Dieters should never allow themselves to become overheated on a DNP cycle. Always stay next to a fan and keep the air conditioner on. Do not attempt a DNP cycle if you work out doors in a warm climate or another warm environment like a kitchen. Even at low doses this can build up and be potentially dangerous.

There are two versions of DNP - regular and crystalline. Know which one you are taking. When taking the crystalline DNP caps, never take more than 200mg at once if you've never used it before. Even if you are used to it, it is still much safer to spread the dosage throughout the day. Crystalline DNP is much faster acting and can rapidly elevate temperature.

Post-Steroid Cycle Use of DNP

One of the primary causes of muscle breakdown after a steroid cycle is suppressed TSH. Anabolic steroids suppress TSH, which in turn lowers T3 and T4 production by the thyroid gland. The reduction in TSH is one reason that anabolic steroids are such excellent muscle builders.

Soon after the completion of a steroid cycle, TSH up-regulates, which in turn super-stimulates the thyroid. This excess stimulation causes the thyroid to produce above normal levels of T3 and T4. This increase in thyroid hormones is highly catabolic and is the main reason why people lose muscle post-cycle.

Athletes have learned that they need to restrict T3 production post cycle to prevent muscle loss. A novel approach to achieving this goal is the use of DNP. About 80% of the body?s endogenous T3 is produced from the metabolically inactive T4 to the metabolically active T3. The de-iodinase enzyme is responsible for this conversion. It literally cleaves off an iodine molecule.
By ingesting 200mg DNP/day, the athlete can correct the over stimulated Thyroid, returning T3 levels back to normal. DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.

As a bonus, the reduction in your ATP stores because of the DNP is counter acted by an increase in the oxidation of triglycerides as an energy source. The benefit is the elimination of any potential fat-gain from the low post-cycle testosterone levels . And as DNP is non-hormonal, it has no effect on HPTA recovery.

After cessation of DNP use post-cycle, the athlete will reap the benefits of the "Anabolic Rebound Effect" which further lends credence to the use of DNP as a post-cycle ancillary for the elimination of any post-cycle muscular losses.

Macro?s DNP Supplements

200mg alpha lipoic acid 3x a day with meals
1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses.
2-3000mg vitamin C
1200IU of vitamin E
200mcg of selenium.
1000-2000mg of calcium (can?t take it with the magnesium, though. Take it before bed)
Melatonin if you can?t sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants.
50mg of zinc a day
one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well.
A potassium gluconate tab or two a day
Taurine at 3g a day.
Glutamine at 15g-20g a day .
1 table spoon glycerol 3 x a day
at least 2 gallons of water
a fan to point at your head while sleeping- or at work- basically anytime you can point a fan at you
500mg grapeseed extract
300mg cranberry extract
600-900mg of green tea
a good mulit vitamin
EC+1g of tyrosine 3x per day and 20mg of yohimbine topically 2x per day- for added energy and fat burning effects

----------


## SV-1

DNP 

HISTORY:

DNP stands for 2,4-dinitrophenol. This is a chemical that was once used in the early 20th century to ignite dynamite and cast a yellow dye on wood and other handcrafts. A few years later demographical statistics showed that employees who worked with DNP everyday tended to lose weight, often rapidly. One fall out from this was a study conducted by Stanford University in 1920 showing that the ingestion of DNP does in fact cause weight loss. This prompted physicians to prescribe DNP to obese patients of that era. DNP was on the market for 2 decades as a weight loss drug and was eventually taken off the market and banned for human consumption by the FDA because there was a report of cataract formation among female users of this drug which turned out to be false. This chemical is still deemed too dangerous by the FDA to allow it to come back to the pharmaceutical marketplace. Over the decades of research on DNP, scientists have never shown it to have the ability to cause cancer or any other mutations despite the fact that its a phenol and that most phenolic compounds are carcinogenic. DNP is now only used as a research chemical and as a pesticide in a few states that still approve of its use. It is not illegal to own DNP, but it is illegal to market it for personal consumption.

MECHANISM OF ACTION:

DNP exerts its effects within the cell, more specifically within the membrane of the mitochondria. The advantage of intracellular mechanisms of action such as this is that a tolerance to DNP cannot develop. To make a long story short, DNP makes the process of ATP formation very inefficient. Why is this important? Because ATP is the energy unit needed to drive all our biochemical reactions in our body that is necessary to keep us alive. The cells in our body constantly need energy (ATP) to stay alive. The amount of ATP needed to keep a person alive depends on his/her basal metabolic rate. By making ATP formation inefficient, a persons basal metabolic rate can increase indefinitely, but for practical uses, basal metabolic rate can safely increase by 30-50% without putting ones life in danger. It is not unheard of for people to lose up to one pound of pure fat per day while on DNP.

If youre not familiar with ATP, its what the Calories that are stored in carbs, fats, and proteins are eventually turned into. In other words, the energy that is stored in the macromolecules are transferred to the ATP molecule, but DNP disrupts this process. Instead of making ATP from macromolecules in the presence of DNP, the potential energy is just turned into heat. This is very significant because ATP levels in the body will quickly diminish and cells want to replenish that storage by breaking down more fats, carbs, etc. As you can see, a patter quickly develops where ATP levels will constantly be below normal and the body will always be trying to burn more fats, carbs, and proteins to help replenish the ATP levels. This is no different than doing aerobic exercises such as jogging, biking, etc, except while on DNP, the body is doing the aerobic exercise non stop 24 hours a day.

DOSES AND CYCLE RECOMMENDATIONS:

DNP is not a drug for everyone, definitely not the beginner who just wants to lose a couple of pounds to look better with the shirt off Without proper education on its use, DNP can be deadly.

There are 2 forms of DNP currently on the market, pure crystalline (100% dry) DNP, and powdered DNP (usually 5-10% moisture). The crystalline version is stronger and more effective, but more caution needs to be used while using it. It acts much faster, and the side effects also subside faster as well.

I recommend between 2-6mg/kg-bw per day for crystalline DNP and 4-10mg/kg-bw for powdered DNP. A beginner should always start off at the low end to assess tolerance. Trying this for the first time 2 weeks before a competition can be disastrous. A 220lb man is 100kg exactly. This means that if he is a first time user of crystalline DNP then he should take 200mg per day. I suggest staying with this dose for at least 3 days to keep it safe, then slowly increase the dosage. 400mg/day can be used, but never take it all at once. Always split up the doses as far as possible, so for 400mg/day that would mean taking 1 200mg capsule every 12 hours. Only on rare occasions should someone attempt 600mg/day with the crystalline capsules unless its used by a very experienced user and all the vital signs are closely monitored.

Cycle length depends largely on the individual. At first it was thought that a DNP cycle should be limited to 10 days at the most because the thyroids shuts down and t4 to t3 conversion in the liver becomes nil, however, this is not the case. 10 days is a very arbitrary number. A person taking 200mg/day would have almost completely normal thyroid function at day 10 whereas if s/he took 600mg/day, t3 would be non existent after 3 days. While the t3 hormone plays a very large role in determining fat loss, it should not be a big concern while on DNP because the fat burning capabilities of DNP will more than compensate for the suppressed t3 levels. An advantage to suppressed t3 levels is that the body will burn much less muscle while still burning fat on DNP. Normal t3 and thyroid function is restored within a week of stopping DNP.

Ok, so how long should you do it? I suggest playing around with it and just go by how your body feels. It is not a bad idea to just take 2-3mg/kg-bw for 3-4 weeks. This causes less side effects and will have the same overall effect, but it will just take a bit longer. After you get used to 2-3mg/kg-bw, then another option is to up the dose by 1 cap and carrying that out for as long as your body can handle it because fatigue and a host of other side effects will eventually overtake you. If 2 caps/day is still too mild then repeat the above step with 3 caps per day spread out into 8-hour intervals.

Because of some water retention caused by DNP, users typically find that they look their best 4-7 days after finishing their cycle when the water has normalized.

For competitors:

Take the last DNP capsule 8 days prior to the competition date. Carb deplete after 3 days after the last cap. Carb load immediately 2 days prior to competition and stop fluid intake. This should allow for excellent glycogen super compensation within the muscles for a fuller look.

DIETARY RECOMMENDATIONS:

1. Carb deplete for 3 days prior to DNP because DNP will take a good 2-3 days to deplete the body's glycogen stores before it can efficiently burn stored fat.

2. Once on DNP eat an isocaloric diet (33% prot, 33% fat, 33% carbs) and keep the calories at around maintenance level. Restricting carbs will put the body in a state of hypoglycemia and can be dangerous to the health and also the mental well being. DNP also mimics insulin in that it shuttles glucose into the cells in the absence of glucose. This is great for fat burning, but when carb intake is too low the blood glucose can be at dangerously low levels as well. a more experienced user can switch up this ratio a bit. Either way it won't make a huge difference because it's mostly about the total calorie consumption.

This is what Im proposing to be the optimal DNP diet (for a high dose short cycle(s) and the end of a low dose extended cycle only):

50% carbs, 35% protein, 15% fat. Its not a misprint; carbs are essential for DNP to work properly. Keep in mind that its only the percentage that changes and not the total calories. From this point it will get a bit complicated, but read over it a few times and you will get the gist of it. Ill also try to keep it as simple as possible.

When fatty acids are broken down they need to be fed into an energy cycle for a complete break down so that more can be broken down later. The beginning of this cycle is called the citric acid cycle. Fats enter the citric acid cycle as a 2-carbon molecule called acetate and to start off this cycle it needs to bind to another 2-carbon molecule called oxaloacetate. Without enough oxaloacetate this cycle cannot proceed. With little oxaloacetate this cycle is slowed down, thus fat burning is slowed down. Where does oxaloacetate come from? Several sources, but the main one is from pyruvate, the end product of the first step of glucose (carbohydrate) metabolism. Without enough glucose in the blood, fat burning becomes very inefficient.

This is not to say the more carbs we eat the more pyruvate we can generate, therefore the more fat is burned. We only need adequate levels of pyruvate to supply the citric acid cycle of the necessary starting material for fat to enter, and then it will eventually proceed to be completely oxidized in the electron transport chain.

Dont worry about eating too many carbs while on DNP because these carbs cannot be stored and are immediately used for fuel to try to replenish cellular ATP. While keeping the calorie level at maintenance level, it would be most beneficial to eat about 55% calories from carbs, 35% protein and 10% fat (mostly unsaturated). It may be optimal for fat burning to raise the carbs a bit more, but the protein should be high enough so that muscle catabolism is kept at a minimum when DNP creates the huge calorie deficit in the body.

The least effective form of dieting while on a DNP cycle is a fat diet, or ketogenic diet, but the high amounts of fat helps to slow gastric emptying, so you feel more satisfied for a longer period of time. This is one reason why I first recommended the isocaloric diet to beginners who may have trouble controlling their appetite while on DNP.

SIDE EFFECTS:

Heat- you will feel very hot while taking this. It is very similar to jogging a slow pace all day long, so be prepared to sweat a little. In some people a lot of sweat is not too uncommon. Body temperature will rise to about 101 degrees and sustain there. This is not too out of the ordinary. This increase in core body temperature causes a vasodilation effect throughout the body to help cool you off. However, evaporative cooling with the aid of vasodilation will not be effective when the surrounding environment does not allow for proper cooling. For example, being out in the summer sun when its 90 degrees and high humidity can cause you to rapidly overheat to dangerous levels. Avoid hot environments at all costs. Stay indoors if you choose to use it in the summer and only go outside briefly when its absolutely necessary. Dehydration can cause the body to not regulate temperature properly and rapidly overheat as well. Drink 1-3 gallons of water daily depending on DNP dose.

Water retention- this is very closely associated with heat. When the vasodilation occurs due to the rise in body temperature, blood vessels expand, causing an increase in blood volume and subsequent water retention. Also, an increased blood volume leads to decreased pressure, which would lead the body to try to store more sodium and cause even more water retention. All the water retention will subside within a week after stopping the DNP dosage, but often sooner than that. Popular diuretics are not very effective against DNP induced water retention because these diuretics mainly focus on one aspect of diuresis and that is suppression of the anti diuretic hormone (ADH), but the cause of water retention from DNP is independent of ADH. While diuretics will get rid of some naturally stored water, it isnt getting rid of enough water that would make a competitor presentable on stage and would put the user in jeopardy of death or serious health complications due to potassium depletion.

Lethargy- This is the biggest problem associated with DNP and is somewhat associated with the insomnia that I will cover later. As you have learned DNP depletes the body of ATP and without ATP you have no energy. It literally feels like youre jogging a marathon all day long without a break. Of course the extent of the lethargy will depend on the dose, but it is not uncommon for people to be almost bed ridden. Walking to the kitchen to get food will be a chore. Even eating the food can become very laborious. This will subside within 24-36 hours of stopping the doses.

Insomnia- sleeping will be very difficult for some people, not because of the familiar central nervous stimulation experienced with ephedrine and caffeine supplementation, but because it gets so ****ed hot. Many people including myself find it very difficult to sleep when were sweating in our beds. The best way to combat this is to sleep with 2 fans from both sides of the bed and the air conditioner cranked up. Obviously if you have a significant other that you sleep with then it would be wise to sleep in separate beds for parts of the cycle.

Shortness of breath/ rapid breathing- this is common when the dose is at the upper limits. The breathing will seem like youre jogging even while youre sitting down and doing nothing. It will seem like you can never catch your breath. Doing anything active will make you even more out of breath and this can become dangerous. When breathing becomes irregular, you should avoid doing any aerobic or strenuous activities. This means no working out (not like youll have any energy to do so anyway).

Dehydration- a very serious side effect. If hydration levels are not adequate it can predispose the body to severe overheating and possibly death. Water needs to be replenished on the order of 1-3 gallons per day.

Electrolyte depletion- this is caused by excessive water and salt loss through sweating. Drinking water will replace fluids, but not electrolytes. Best way to replenish salts is to drink v8 juice. This can lead to a host of other problems if not remedied including excessive lethargy, low blood pressure, poor cardiac function, nausea, diarrhea

Nausea- This is a common side effect that afflicts roughly around 30% of the users. There could be several causes to this: dehydration, electrolyte imbalance, low blood pH, and other unknown (by me) mechanisms.

Diarrhea- possibly due to electrolyte imbalance and undissolved DNP that passes onto the large intestine causing osmotic imbalances. If this becomes too problematic the only thing to do is just to decrease the dosage or stop completely.

Headache- largely due to dehydration. In most people, forcing down a liter of fluids will alleviate the headaches.

Dry/ sore throat- I dont know the cause of this one, but it is pretty common among users and seems to manifest itself the most during sleep and may contribute to the insomnia.

Allergies/ dermatitis- this is relatively rare. Ive been in contact with nearly 500 people who have used DNP and I would estimate about 30-40 of them have experienced allergic reactions to DNP. The allergies manifest themselves first as phantom itches (itching without any rashes or redness) around the torso in some people. It will later develop into rashes and or hives around the body and possibly spread to the face, neck, lips, and scalp area in severe cases. Any over the counter or prescription allergy medication (anti histamine) will cure the allergies. Also if youre allergic to DNP it doesnt mean you cant use it in the future. Allergies to DNP seem to have a tolerance factor. It first gets worse, then better with successive cycles. So if you are allergic, stop immediately and start again 7-10 days later and repeat until you are no longer allergic to DNP anymore. Allergies are also dose and length dependent.

Yellow vision- This is even more rare than allergies. Ive only known about 15 people who have experienced this out of all the people I have come in contact with who have used DNP in the past. It seems to be most apparent when you look at a white surface and yellow spots will appear on the white that you see. Im not sure what exactly causes this, but it doesnt seem to harm anything and goes away within 1-2 days of stopping the doses.


PREVENTION/ CONTRAINDICATIONS:

1. Never start your first cycle with an optimal dose. Always play it safe and start low.

2. Never use DNP if youre going to be in a hot environment for an extended period of time.

3. Never take any diuretics while on DNP. This includes excessive alcohol. While mild diuretics like alcohol will make you much more uncomfortable and hotter, a harsh diuretic like lasix will kill you when taken with DNP.

4. If oral temperature rises to 103 then discontinue use until temp is completely down to normal.

5. Do not attempt to work out very intensely. When its hard to find the energy to go to work, dont push yourself thinking you can get a good workout in. Long cardio sessions can be especially harmful for your health. It would also raise cortisol levels through the roof and will be very catabolic to muscle. Dont sweat the cardio when on DNP because DNP will make you burn fat. Stay away from the treadmill!

6. If allergies arise take some allergy medication and if that isnt strong enough then stop the doses for at least 10 days before restarting.

7. Watch your electrolytes. Carry a bottle of v8 juice with you. One 8-ounce serving of v8 has 900mg of potassium compared to 35mg of potassium in 8 ounces of Gatorade. Aim for 3000-5000mg of potassium (not all from v8) per day. Fresh meats and vegetables also have a lot of potassium in them. Sodium is very important too, but is usually not hard to get in the diet. Magnesium can be obtained from supplementation.

8. Hydration. I cant emphasize this enough. Not only will proper hydration levels make you feel better and prevent overheating, but it will also make the cycle more effective at burning fat.

SUPPLEMENTATION:

Antioxidantsone of the most effective will be the fat soluble vitamin E. I recommend 800 to 1000 iu of vitamin E per day of the cycle to combat the host of free radical damage caused by increased fat oxidation.

Glycerolthis can be important to help maintain muscle hydration and prevent catabolism. It comes in liquid and can be bought over the counter. Take 3-4 tablespoons per day.

Potassium citrateif blood acidity becomes a problem then potassium citrate can help buffer the acid. About 2-3 grams will be very effective, but 1 gram will do the trick as well.

CONCLUSION

DNP is the most effective fat burner and perhaps the most complicated drug in the bodybuilding community and should not be taken to lightly by average dieters striving to lose a couple of pounds. The side effects are serious and numerous, but if used correctly, none of the side effects are permanent. Despite these numerous side effects people still use it because it works when nothing else will. I hope this article sufficiently educated you on DNP. If you choose to use it please do so with caution and use this and other literature as a guide to help you on your way to a new physique.

----------


## SV-1

DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) - Getting Leaner Through Chemistry

by DAMIAN BACHS

For entertainment purposes only. Nothing in this column is intended to take the place of advice from a licensed health professional. Consult a physician before taking any medication.

DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol), an industrial chemical with various applications, has gained steady popularity as a fat loss tool. Boasting an astounding 50% increase in metabolic rate, it is able to contribute to reported fat losses of 10-12 pounds in 8 days of use. Classified as an "uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation" medically, it is quite dangerous as there is no negative feedback system that may deal with overdoses. Specifically, there is no upper limit to the increase in body temperature that may be obtained with its use.

Introduction/History

With summer approaching, competitive bodybuilders and many others are beginning their quest for leanness. Used by the hardcore since Dan Duchaine's reporting of it a couple years ago, DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) has managed to steadily gain popularity as a powerful tool for weight loss. Interestingly, DNP was first used to ignite TNT in the early 1900s. In 1931 a study released by Stanford University declared that DNP was able to cause amazing weight loss; subsequently it found its way into many diet potions and medications; regulation was much less strict during this time than the present, and many of these products were available over the counter. Two years later DNP was banned by the FDA as a dieting agent due to its inclusion in many OTC dietary supplements. The FDA was a new organization at this time and acted in a rather brazen manner, with the absence of any set procedures for taking substances off the market. Granted, there was only a 1% incidence of cataracts over a large population (around 100,000); nonetheless it happened (although interestingly, exclusively women). However, there are now ways to counter this which will be covered thoroughly.

The comparisons to the current drugs used for dieting are astounding, at least in terms of thermogenesis. While the ECA stack has been shown to provide approximately a 3% increase in metabolic rate, DNP can deliver a relatively controlled 50% elevation in resting metabolic rate. The thermogenic aspect of clenbuterol , while sometimes overestimated due to the high CNS stimulation that yields a "wired" feeling, can vary according to prior exposure to various amphetamine-like compounds and certainly is not much greater than that of ECA. DNP does not have the anorectic effects of ephedrine or other thermogenic agents; rather, it tends to increase hunger, particularly appetite for carbohydrates. This problem is easily solved with appetite suppressants, and one may even use ECA itself for this purpose while on DNP.

Molecular Basis for Efficacy

DNP accomplishes the astounding boost in metabolic rate via inhibition of the F0F1 ATP synthase molecule, located in the inner wall of each mitochondrion. While the electron transport chain still functions to pump hydrogen ions into the intermembrane space, the coupling of the proton gradient to ATP production is rendered impossible by DNP. As a result, ATP production is dramatically reduced, and the energy is instead thrown off as heat. This results in an astounding production of heat; when using dinitrophenol, the athlete will radiate so much heat that it is uncomfortable to be within any proximity of them. Luckily, this heat does not fully contribute to body temperature increases, and is instead thrown off from the entire body surface, particularly the head. As a result, adequate doses of DNP will usually only elevate body temperature by about 1-1.5ºC. This is a good thing for your central nervous system and other delicate tissues; if the heat produced by ATP contributed in a more direct matter to body temperature, effective doses for fat loss would cause supraphysiological body temperature increases on a level unwitnessed at this time. Nonetheless, overheating is a very real danger; this and other side effects shall now be addressed.

Risks/Side Effects

Hearing all of these wonderful things probably has you wondering what the side effects and risks are. They are quite formidable and contribute to making DNP one of the most intolerable (though effective) drugs used in bodybuilding. Starting with the most significant, and descending in importance, are the following risks and side effects of DNP use.

Risks:

Overheating - There is no upper limit to DNP's body temperature increase, meaning that one may literally "cook from the inside" if they take too much. Dosage considerations will be given later, but even an overdose of 4-6 times the recommended dosage may be lethal. Much smaller overdoses may result in damage to the brain and/or other body systems.

Carcinogenesis - Phenols in general are reputed to be carcinogenic. Although 2,4-dinitrophenol has never been implicated in a cancer diagnosis, some are nonetheless concerned, and understandably so. In addition to the inherent carcinogenic potential caused by its status as a phenol, production of free radicals and the release of various compounds stored in adipose tissue stores during DNP's rapid oxidation of fat may also potentially be harmful.

Side Effects:

Discomfort and sweating - This is the single most noticeable effect of DNP use, both by the user and those around him/her. Even in the winter, while indoors at ambient temperatures, one may expect his or her shirt to be completely soaked through with sweat. Those with jobs requiring formal or semi-formal apparel are advised to consider other means of fat loss (or a new job, if preferred). Other obvious considerations lie in the areas of social life, personal appearance, etc. and the user must prioritize.

Insomnia - Second in frequency of reports to sweating and discomfort is insomnia; this may be at least partially attributed to discomfort. Possible means of countering this include such supplements as Valerian root or melatonin. Alternatively, one may deal with this via prescription or OTC sleep medications or GHB-A precursors. However, these may be addictive if used on a regular basis and if their use may be avoided, by all means abstain from using them.

Yellow bodily fluids - Some don't notice this, but others find that all of their bodily fluids take on a yellowish appearance. Urine is a darker yellow, and even semen and vaginal secretions may be affected. According to current knowledge, this is not known to be harmful in and of itself.

Muscle Soreness - This is yet another thing that may be minimized via cerebral function. Dan Duchaine has recommended using a weight such as to allow no fewer than 15 reps per set of any weight training workout; judging from anecdotal reports and personal experience, this seems to be good advice. Low levels of ATP are a cause of muscle soreness in and of itself; the additional factor of encumbered recovery mechanisms make extreme soreness (and if not careful, catabolism) quite possible.

Allergic Reactions  These are highly individualized but may be summarily discussed. Various reactions are common with DNP use, and approximately 10% of users will be extremely allergic to it. Allergic reactions can include hives, blisters, and/or inexplicable rashes. If you suffer any of these side effects, and they are extremely bothersome, it is the recommendation of the author to cease usage immediately. If so desired, another trial may be made at a later date with a lower dosage, but do not attempt to continue the drug cycle at that point.

Carbohydrate Cravings - To counter this, some methods will be touched on later. As with most diets, willpower is sometimes the single most important factor.

Obtaining DNP and Making Capsules

If, given these considerations, you still are ready to take the plunge and use DNP, you will need to learn how to obtain and/or make your own capsules. DNP is shipped industrially in large metal tins holding a glass jar containing the wet DNP, which is wetted with enough water to total 15-35% of total mass to prevent explosion while in transit. Ample cushioning material around the glass jar is included to further prevent ignition of DNP (it is highly flammable) and the obvious possibility of breaking the jar. Chemical sellers will not sell this chemical to individuals or any other entity without an account. However, if you are resourceful enough to get some, the following are instructions on how to properly prepare capsules.

1.
2. Extreme caution is necessary when making the caps. DNP is bright yellow and will even go through gloves. This stain will not go away for up to 2 weeks. If it does get on your hands or other parts of yoru house, you can usually get it off with 2(3H) Furanone dinitro (butyrolactone). It usually will come out of clothes with laundering.
3. Care is of the utmost importance when measuring out the amount one would need. Dan recommends 5 to 8 mg/kg bodyweight in Dirty Dieting #0, assuming that the person is under 15% BF. He subsequently told me that he was really suffering on 6-8 mg/kg, and that is excessive in his opinion. Note that the calculation is bodyweight, not lean body mass. With the exception of obese persons, this method is sufficiently accurate.
4. Obtain a reliable scale, a Cap M. Quik device, and some size "O" caps ($60-$200 minimum, approximately $10, and $2 respectively). Corn starch, available at the grocery, is also needed. Since DNP ships at about either 15% or 35% water by weight, it is necessary to dry out the material overnight before attempting to deal with it. No matter how dry it looks, this step is absolutely necessary for accurate dosing.
The next day, mix 15 grams DNP with 10 grams corn starch, and pound it into a fine powder. Spread resulting mixture into the Cap M. Quik, finish the capping process, and you have 50 caps of 300mg potency. Repeat as above with 10 g DNP and 15 g corn starch in order to make 50 caps of 200mg each, or with 12.5g DNP and 12.5g corn starch to make the same number of 250mg caps. 

Bear in mind that the preparation process, in the absence of a laboratory equipped with a chemical hood, will destroy the immediate area. It gets in the air, and fine particles will stain everything. Wear clothes that are dispensable, at least 2 pairs of gloves, and a fume mask. Preferably, do this outside on an extremely calm day, or alternatively, place protective covering everything in sight if it is necessary to perform the encapsulation indoors.

Timetable of Effects and Symptoms

The following table describes the condition most users will find themselves in during a typical DNP cycle; it is by no means complete and mainly intended to drive home that users typically look at their best 3-5 days following cessation of DNP use.

Day(s)

Effects 

1

None; possibly elevated carbohydrate cravings and/or temperature elevation. 

2

T4-T3 conversion has begun to decrease; lethargy possible. Temperature should be elevated, and radiation of heat is noticeable. 

3-5

Body temperature is elevated, with all the effects that one expects from DNP use. In addition, water retention usually becomes manifest here. 

6-8

Definite water retention, along with other symptoms of use; user most likely feels fatter due to having "flatter" muscles (mainly the result of glycogen depletion) and holding water. Final DNP dose taken in the evening of Day 8. 

9-10

DNP is clearing the system slowly. All symptoms are still present. 

11-12

Water should be gone by now, or getting there. Mild diuretics will expedite this. The user will probably notice perceived greater cardiovascular and muscular endurance. 

13-14

This is when someone tends to look their best. Their glycogen stores are usually compensated at this point and the retained water should be gone. 

Dosing Schedule

As touched on previously, getting the right dosage of DNP is rather easy to do although the importance of proper dosage cannot be overstated. It is far better for one to err on the side of too little rather than too much, certainly in the case of the novice who does not know if they are allergic to the substance. As stated before, the commonly used dosage by bodybuilders and other reasonably lean persons is 3-5mg/kg of bodyweight. This would mean that a 100-kilogram bodybuilder would use anywhere from 300-500mg per day. Experienced users commonly are found using up to 800mg/day relatively safely, and beginners sometimes find that they enjoy 3-5 pounds of fat loss per week with as little as 200mg/day. Dosing is highly individualized and most generalizations tend to collapse quite quickly; as a result, none will be attempted. Start on the low end of the scale and see how you react. It is not recommended to take more than 300mg at any one time; a larger man taking 600mg per day should divide the dose into a 5:00PM portion and another portion taken approximately 30 minutes before bedtime. Someone taking 300mg/day could easily take one dose in the evening. The typical cycling program is to do 7 or 8 days on, followed by 7 or 8 off; this should not decrease thyroid output dramatically and makes use of T3 (triiodothyronine, brand name Cytomel ) unnecessary in most cases. T4-T3 conversion does decrease dramatically in the liver due to excessive heat; this begins within 24 hours of the first dose. However, there is usually adequate active thyroid hormone to make it through 8 days of using it while maintaining elevated body temperature. After approximately 3-5 days, the user may find themselves with a waking temperature that is no longer elevated, even though they are still using DNP. This is due to the decrease in T3 and may signal the necessity of either the use of exogenous T3 in subsequent cycles or shorter cycles of the drug. In addition, the schedule given works nicely because the user is able to enjoy the anabolic rebound effect on a relatively regular basis. Also, longer cycles might leave the muscle fibers in a state of relative dehydration and "starved" of ATP for too long; both of these readily contribute to catabolism.

Supplementation

While using DNP, supplements can greatly aid both in the effectiveness of the therapy and the comfort of the user. Of particular importance are antioxidants and the following quantities are recommended:

*
* Magnesium (1500mg)*
* Vitamin C (3000mg in divided doses)*
* Vitamin E (1200 IU in divided doses)*
* Glutathione (200mg in divided doses)***)
* NAC (various amounts)**
* T3 (dose according to personal preference)**
* Calcium (2000mg not taken with the Magnesium)
* 5-HTP (if not on antidepressant medication) (various amounts)****
* Meridia, Redux, or Fenfluramine (various amounts)****
* Hydroxycitric Acid (particularly in the evenings to curb cravings)****
* Pyruvate (2-6g/day in divided doses)
* Glycerol (3 tbsp/day in divided doses)
Alpha-Lipoic Acid (500-1000mg daily in divided doses) 

Key:

* = Integral component of DNP program 
** = Of questionable (although possible) importance) 
*** = Of particular importance to women for prevention of cataracts 
**** = For the purpose of appetite suppression (may not be needed)

Practical Considerations

Given all of this information, there are nonetheless more things to know before you undertake your first DNP cycle. The following tips and tricks gathered from personal experience and consultations with users are presented for your aid:


Aim a fan at your head at night. Your head is the most precious thing on your body and is a prime site for heat loss. Any air flowing over it will aid in cooling via convection.
Wash your bedding daily. It is a good idea to have some spare pillowcases on hand, if nothing else. Most likely, you will be sweating profusely while you sleep, and this will make your bed smell as enticing as a locker room. Cleanliness is also essential in the prevention of disease, not to mention the fact that you are breathing out DNP "fumes" all night and they collect on your bedding.
Prevention of disease goes beyond washing your clothes, and includes all of the normal precautions that you would make to avoid infection, although in a more exaggerated way. DNP depletes your body of energy needed to battle pathogens and weakens your immune system, leaving you ripe for infection and incapable of fighting off most diseases once they have taken hold.
This is rather intuitive, but be certain to wear loose, light clothing, preferably of a light color.
Similarly intuitive is the desire to remain in a cool area  be CERTAIN not to overheat.
Proper hydration is necessary  I have personally consumed up to 8 liters of water per day. Glycerol specifically aids in muscle hydration, so its use may be very important, particularly when considering that muscle cells in even a semi-dehydrated state are prime sites for catabolism.
Cardiovascular work while on DNP  This is a strange issue that I have been asked about regularly, but am undecided in the direction to take and generally recommend that the user decide for themselves. My personal preference is to do cardio with a fan focused on me for 30-35 minutes at a relatively high intensity. This is an area for personal preference; barring other considerations, just see if you can handle it or not and go from there. Always be ready to stop if you feel yourself getting extremely overheated or weak.
Diet - One may wonder why this issue receives such limited attention; after all, most methods of fat loss require a restrictive diet of some nature. However, there is no set diet that one must use to achieve good results with dinitrophenol, only certain factors that allow the user to decide intelligently how to eat: 

Insulin - DNP blunts the effects of insulin; this is a huge boon for dieters because insulin blocks lipolysis and causes the storage of adipose tissue. This means that carbohydrate intake does not need to be strictly limited, although it should stay reasonable for optimal results.

Body Temperature and Comfort - A general guideline is that the more carbohydrates eaten, the hotter the user will get while on DNP. Similarly, overfeeding also produces extreme heat; any excess calories are thrown off as heat quite readily. For this reason, along with certain hormonal factors, Duchaine espouses an Isometric diet while on DNP, and I have followed this personally with good results.

CKD's - These are extremely impractical while on a cyclical ketogenic diet (CKD), and are especially dangerous. This brings up blood glucose considerations; it is important to try to maintain relatively stable, or at least not severely depressed, blood glucose levels. If this guideline is not followed, the user may experience blurred vision and/or extreme fatigue possibly augmented by fainting or lightheadedness.


Anabolic rebound effect  I still remember the first time I spoke to Dan Duchaine regarding DNP, and he told me about what, at the time, seemed impossible. But I have experienced this phenomenon, and it indeed happens. Possible causes include, but are not limited to, either an anabolic effect from glycogen supercompensation-induced cellular expansion, or due to increased mitochondrial density. Increased mitochondrial density is an adaptive mechanism of the body and takes place surprisingly quickly in the presence of an uncoupler such as DNP (or anything else that inhibits oxidative phosphorylation). Whatever the mechanism of the anabolic rebound effect may be, the user can expect to gain about 5-7 pounds of intramuscular water or muscle and lose about the same amount of subcutaneous and intraperitoneal water within a week after their last DNP dose. This is probably the most pleasant aspect of using DNP; the user not only experiences unrivaled fat loss, but also enjoys a fair amount of hypertrophy without any other supplements or drugs. Muscle retention, and possibly gain, is improved with careful attention to several previously discussed considerations such as proper hydration and intelligent cycling. 

Conclusion

Currently, DNP is the most powerful weapon against fat loss in the bodybuilder's arsenal; however, this does not necessarily mean that it is right for everyone or is by any means safe. The possibility also exists that PGF2 may be better for some people, particularly when taking the fact that it may kill fat cells into consideration. However, the guidelines given here will allow the user unrivaled fat loss, and will do so quite safely provided that precautionary measures are taken. While certainly quite dangerous, it is nonetheless the most effective tool available today for the loss of bodyfat.

----------


## SV-1

What are dinitrophenols?

(Pronounced die ni'tro fe' nolz)
Dinitrophenols are a class of manufactured chemicals that do not occur naturally in the environment. There are six different dinitrophenols.
The most commercially important dinitrophenol, 2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP ), is a yellow solid with no smell. It is used in making dyes, wood preservatives, explosives, insect control substances, and other chemicals, and as a photographic developer.
DNP DOES SMELL-VERY STRONG- KIND OF LIKE CHERRY WOOD
It was used in diet pills in the 1930s but was banned for this use in 1938. It may be sold under several trade names, including Caswell No. 392, Sulfo Black B, and Nitro Kleenup. Use of trade names is for identification only and does not imply endorsement by the Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry, the Public Health Service, or the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services.
What happens to dinitrophenols when they enter the environment?
DNP enters the air, water, and soil during its manufacture and use.
It may be formed from reaction of other chemicals in the air.
DNP may also enter the environment through landfill and storage tank leaks, or accidental spills during manufacture or transport.
It dissolves slightly in water, and does not easily evaporate to air.
It can be broken down slowly in water and soil by small organisms or by reacting with other chemicals.
DNP sticks to particles in water, which will cause it to eventually settle to the bottom sediment.
DNP also sticks to some types of soil particles, which may prevent it from moving very deep into the soil with rainwater.
DNP probably does not build up significantly in fish.
How might I be exposed to dinitrophenols?
Breathing contaminated workplace air where it is manufactured or used.
Breathing contaminated air from DNP-containing waste sites, waste incineration, or automobile exhaust.
Touching contaminated soil or water near DNP-containing waste sites.
Ingesting contaminated soil or water near DNP-containing waste sites.
DONT FORGET ENCAPUSLATING AND CONSUMING IT

How can dinitrophenols affect my health?
Most of the information on the health effects of dinitrophenols comes from old studies of patients who were prescribed diet pills containing dinitrophenol before it was banned.
Deaths have occurred in people who ingested 3-46 milligrams of dinitrophenols per kilogram of body weight per day (3-46 mg/kg/day) for short periods, or 1-4 mg/kg/day for long periods. WHILE THIS MAY BE TRUE THEY DIED FROM DEHYDRATION, HYPERTHERMIA, AND STARVATION/EXTREME LOW BLOOD SUGAR, ETC..- ALL OF WHICH CAN BE AVOIDED WITH PROPER NUTRITION, SUPPLEMENTS AND EATING- DONT FORGET THOSE CARBS. Also, people who breathed air containing 40 mg dinitrophenols per cubic meter of air (40 mg/m3) for long periods have died.
The amount of dinitrophenols ingested that causes harmful effects varies among people. Increased basal metabolic rate (the rate that you use energy at complete rest)- MAKES YOU LOSE FAT, increased sweating- DEHYDRATES YOU- WHY YOU TAKE GLYCEROL AND 2 GALLONS OF WATER MIN., a feeling of warmth, weight loss-WHY MOST PEOPLE TAKE IT, and increased heart rate-THIS IS NOT TRUE-EXCEPT IN CASES WHERE LOW BLOOD SUGAR RESULTS IN THE RELEASE OF GLUCAGON,ETC.., breathing rate-INCREASED RESPIRATION IS A NORMAL FUNCTION OF INCREASED METABOLISM, and body temperature have been observed in people who swallowed as little as 1 mg/kg/day or as much as 46 mg/kg/day for short or long periods of time.
Ingesting 2-4 mg/kg/day DNP for short or long periods has caused cataracts in some people-ONE PERSON-THEY HAVE ONE ANECDOTAL CASE- WHICH REMARKABLY, WHEN COMPARED TO THE DNP INGESTING POPULATION, IS THE SAME AS AMONG THE GENERAL POPULATION-STILL WE TAKE EXTRA ANTIOXIDENTS- JUST IN CASE, while ingesting 1-4 mg/kg/day for short or long periods has caused skin rashes and decreases in white blood cells.-I HAVE SEEN NO RESEARCH THAT POINTS THIS OUT BUT SKIN RASHES WERE PROBABLY DUE TO LESS FATTY ACIDS FOR SKIN MAINTANANCE AND SOME ALLERGIC REACTIONS
How likely are dinitrophenols to cause cancer?
The Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS), the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC), and the EPA have not classified dinitrophenols for carcinogenicity. FOR GOOD REASON DNP HAS BEEN SHOWN TO NOT BE CARCINOGENIC
There are no studies available in people or animals on the carcinogenic effects of dinitrophenols.
WELL AREN'T WE LITTLE LIARS- THERE HAVE BEEN CANCER STUDIES IN ANIMALS 6 MONTHS AT HIGH EXPOSURE LEVELS IN MICE- NO CARCINOMAS
Is there a medical test to show whether I've been exposed to dinitrophenols?
Tests are available that measure the amount of DNPs or their breakdown products in blood, urine, and samples of tissue from the body. However, these tests may require special equipment and may not be available in your doctor's office.
Has the federal government made recommendations to protect human health?
The EPA recommends that not more than 70 parts of dinitrophenols per billion parts of water (70 ppb) be present in lakes or streams used for swimming.
The EPA lists DNPs as hazardous air pollutants (HAP) under the Clean Air Act. The EPA also requires that discharges or spills into the environment of 10 pounds or more be reported.
SOME EXTRA POINTS DNP IS ANTI PROTEOLYTIC- MUSCLE SPARING-
DNP IS STILL DANGEROUS IF TAKEN INCORRECTLY AND/OR WITHOUT THE PROPER PREPARATIONS. ITS USE IS NOT AN UNDERTAKING THAT SHOULD BE ENTERED INTO WITHOUT CONSIDERABLE KNOWLEDGE AND RESEARCH- KNOWLEDGE IS POWER.
heres a short list of supplements
feel free to add any other antioxidents
200mg alpha lipoic acid 3x a day with meals
1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses.
2-3000mg vitamin C.
1200IU of vitamin E
200mcg of selenium.
1000-2000mg of calcium (cant take it with the magnesium, though. Take it before bed)
Melatonin if you cant sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants.
50mg of zinc a day
one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well.
A potassium gluconate tab or two a day
Taurine at 3g a day.
Glutamine at 15g-20g a day .
1 table spoon glycerol 3 x a day
at least 2 gallons of water
a fan to point at your head while sleeping- or at work- basically anytime you can point a fan at you
personally I take a lot of supplements
i usually exceed those dosages and I take other antioxidents
including about
500mg grapeseed extract
300mg cranberry extract
600-900mg of green tea
and a good mulit vitamin-twinlab dualtabs
BTW- EC+1g of tyrosine 3x per day and 20mg of yohimbine topically 2x per day- for added energy and fatburning effects
DNP WHY IS THE LD-50 SO LOW
all of the mortality studies that have been done with dnp have been done on animals. LD50 is the dose that is considered to be lethal to 50% of the population. However, when one looks at the studies and the inferences that people, including duchaine, have made, you will find that such inferences are completely erroneous. They have based their dosing and life threatening parameters of DNP ingestion on studies done on organisms incapable of changing their behaviour to cope with the effects of DNP.
Here is some of the reasons why.
can you tell a rat he needs to triple or quadruple his water consumption?
even if the water is available will a rat force himself to drink it? like a human could
do rats take glycerol?
do they take antioxidents?
do they have fans to point at their heads?
can they lower the dosage if they feel its too strong for them?
can they turn up the AC?
can you see some of the fallacies of such studies-if not I will be sure to continue.

----------


## SV-1

DNP has been around since the turn of the century. Although not used as a diet aid or weight loss supplement to begin with, it was eventually found to be a very effective weight loss drug. It is an industrial chemical first being used to ignite TNT in the 1900's. It has also been used as a bug pesticide (melting the bug from the inside out), fabric dye and then a Stanford University study showed that it caused significant weight loss and has been used for that purpose since the 1930's. Hitler used it in the concentration camps during World War 2 to keep prisoners warm during the winter without the need for heating the buildings.
DNP is a mitochondrial uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation, boosting the metabolism up to 50% by inhibition of the FOF1 ATP synthesis molecule located in the inner wall of mitochondria. As a result, ATP production is dramatically reduced and the energy is turned into heat. A 30- 50% increase in metabolic rate makes this the 'mother' of all fat burners. Compared to other thermogenic compounds such as ephedrine/aspirin/caffeine (ECA) which has a boost of about 3% and clenbuterol /cytomel which has a boost of about 10%.
Unlike clen /t3 and ECA, DNP won't boost body temperature to the same degree. DNP will only cause an increase of 1-1.5 degree Celsius. DNP competes with the thyroid for carrier proteins. Even though Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (STH) and free thyroid levels maybe normal, they are being excreted instead of being used. To extend the length of a DNP cycle, T3 could be added, but most people don't absorb T3 very well, which causes levels of T3 to become way too high. Therefore, it is ill advised and not recommended. It is better to use it on a rotating 8-day cycle with a 7 day off period. During this 2 week period you will look best on the 14th day after the water being retained is dropped. T3 in the amount of 25-50 mcg per day during the off week will also help restore normal thyroid levels.
The main problem with DNP use is the severity of side effects. Since there are no negative feedback loops to deal with possible overdose, there is no limit to how hot you can make your body. Death is a definite possibility if too much is used. The "more is better"rule does not pertain to this drug. Side effects include insomnia, yellow body fluids (urine, sweat, sperm etc.), muscle soreness (reps during workouts will need to be kept light with at least 15 reps), overheating, carcinogenesis, (although DNP has never been associated with cancer) discomfort, lethargy, sweating, carb cravings, stroke, kidney damage, brain damage, and DEATH. These are all very possible as the lethal dose is only four times that of the normal dose.
This drug is not anorectic so you will be hungry on DNP. Ten percent of some users experience allergic reactions (hives, blisters, rashes etc.) and a .1% of users get cataracts. DNP users will also feel lethargic due to the glucose being transferred into the cells without the use of insulin .
Dosages were put after the side effects because this is a chemical that is not forgiving and it is more important that everyone understands what the side effects are before trying to acquire DNP and use it. Doses range between 2-8mgs/kg of body weight, NOT lean body mass. It's best dosed at 200mgs/d for someone in an active type job (landscaper, construction worker etc.), 400-600mgs/d for most others and only 800mgs/d for the morbidly obese. Although doses at 1gm/d have been used they are not recommend. DNP has an accumulative affect due to its 36-hour half-life. When users don?t feel their body temperature rise, DO NOT INCREASE DOSAGE. 30mg/kg are the lethal dose and are very possible if the dose is above 800mgs/d.
Here are some ideas to try to help users deal with their DNP use. DNP is known to cause an increase of free radicals in the body. To try an combat this effect certain supplements can be used.
Vitamin C: 3000mgs in d/d

Vitamin E: 1200iu in d/d

Magnesium: 1500mgs/d

Dexatrim (or any appetite suppressant)

Glycerol 3tbsp d/d/d

----------


## SV-1

Its funny to see people bash DNP when they really don't have
a clue of what it does bio-chemically.

First off:

IT IS NOT NECESSARY TO DO A 7-on/7-off high-dose
cycle.

If you can't/won't handle the sides then DO A LOWER DOSE
CYCLE for longer..........

2. DNP IS NOT CARCINOGENIC, PERIOD!!!!!!
So all you doomsayers, please take a hike.

3. DNP KICKS THE **** out of ANY weight-loss
med because once the weight comes off it
usually STAYS OFF.

Why?

Simple really,

After a T3 cycle: Low-normal thyroid = fat gain
After an EPH cycle/Clen : Lowered T4-T3 conversion

After a DNP cycle: Hello ANABOLIC REBOUND EFFECT

Not ony will DNP burn fat during its use, but AFTER its use
it will promote MUSCLE GAIN rather than FAT GAIN.

There is NO MED OUT THERE THAT DOES THAT(except
PGF2A but thats an entirely different story)


4. This is for all you office guys....I know exactly how you feel.

200mg/day will make most people sweat in a suit if they
move around a lot, however 100mg/day WILL NOT.

I have personally tried this dosage and I didn't even FEEL
IT.

At 100mg/day, dehydration isn't really an issue.
Steroids CAN ACTUALLY be taken at this dosage,
and muscle gain is POSSIBLE.
Your metabolism is amped up by 10%

Compared to 3% to ECA, 4% to Clen, and 7-8% from
Beta-agonists+T3

And to boot, DNP DOES NOT give you ANY of the side
effects associated with high-doses of stimulants
because IT DOES NOT WORK THROUGH the
cardiovascular system.

So, no multiple dosing around the clock, NO INSOMNIA,
no high BP, no pretty much any side AND ALLTHIS
from just ONE PILL not 10-20 spaced out throughout
the day.

Hows that for convenience?

I could literally write A BOOK on the subject matter
and SHOOT DOWN EVERY single argument
against DNP because it is BY FAR the
most versatile fat-loss drug EVER.

If you think dehydration is going to be an issue with you
(you work out-doors, etc.. etc... 100mg/day WILL
NOT be lethal IN ANY WAY, yet
will give you GREAT results if used for
a longer time(4-6 weeks).

So, all you guys that think that you're going to die on DNP
THINK AGAIN.

This whole thread reminds me of the whole Fina "conspiracy"
about a year ago were seemingly out of the blue stories
started surfacing about how bad Fina was for your kidney's/liver
yet a year later we know these were BULL****T, and were
just designed to increase Fina's "cult" status.

The scientific literature BACKS DNP. We are not operating
blind here.

Why on earth do you people think DNP is used in cases
of EXTREME obesity before he/she has to be
anaesthesized for an operation??????

I don't see the doctors giving them T3 or EPH or Clen.

Fact is, DNP is a lot SAFER if used PROPERLY than
ANY other slimming drug out there.

Ok, end of rant..........

Fonz

----------


## SV-1

DNP Research 101: 2,4 DNP usage to combat post-cycle muscle catabolism/fat gain

This is a little excerpt from my research into the various
applications of DNP.

One of the main problems that affect post-cycle muscle
catabolism is T3(thyroxine) levels within the blood-stream.
As we all well know T3 works through PROTEOLYTIC
pathways.
Steroids suppress TSH which in turn lowers T3 and T4
production in the thyroid gland.
This reduction in TSH is one of the reasons why steroids
are such efficient muscle builders.

What happens POST-CYCLE???

TSH up-regulates, which in turn super-stimulates the thyroid
into producing above normal levels of T3 and T4.

This increase in thyroid hormones is VERY catabolic and is
the main reason why people lose muscle post-cycle.

What to do then?

Simple. 200mg DNP/day will literally correct the problem.

Symptom: Excessive production of T3 and T4 from the
thyroid gland.
Note: 80% of the bodies endogeneous T3 is produced
from the conversion of the metabolically inactive T4
to the metabolically active T3 via the de-iodinase enzyme
which basically "cleaves" off an iodine molecule.
THIS IS KEY!!!

DNP on the other hand DIRECTLY BLOCKS the production
of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.

Ingestion of 200mg DNP day will then SUPPRESS the
OVER-STIMULATED thyroid gland back to normal
physiological levels, therefore DRASTICALLY
reducing thyroid hormone induced post-cycle muscle
catabolism because T3 levels have been REDUCED
to normal physiological levels.


As a bonus, the reduction in your ATP stores because
of the DNP is COUNTER-ACTED by an increase
in the oxidation of triglycerides as an energy source,
therefore eliminating any potential fat-gain from
low post-cycle testosterone levels .

DNP is also NON-HORMONAL, therefore it has no effect 
on HPTA recovery.

Fact is, after cessation of DNP use post-cycle you will also reap
the benefits of the "Anabolic Rebound Effect" which further
lends credence to the use of DNp as a post-cycle ancilliary for
the elimination of any post-cycle muscular losses.

Fonz

----------


## SV-1

Dnp 
Dinitrophenol (2,4-Dinitrophenol, DNP)
NOTHING IN THE TEXT ABOVE SHOULD BE CONSTRUED AS ENCOURAGEMENT TO TAKE PRESCRIPTION MEDICATION WITHOUT SUPERVISION. CONSULT YOUR DOCTOR.

Common Name: 2,4-Dinitrophenol
CAS Number: 51-28-5
DOT Number: UN 1320
Date: July, 1989
************************************************** ****

HAZARD SUMMARY


2,4-Dinitrophenol can effect you when breathed in and by passing through your skin.
2,4-Dinitrophenol can cause reproductive damage. Handle with extreme caution.
2,4-Dinitrophenol is a FLAMMABLE LIQUID and a FIRE HAZARD.
Contact can irritate the skin. Long term exposure may cause dermatitis.
2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the eyes, and may cause clouding of the eye lenses (cataracts).
Breathing 2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the nose and throat.
High or repeated exposure can affect the nervous system causing nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, convulsions and even death.
2,4-Dinitrophenol may damage the liver and kidneys.
IDENTIFICATION
2,4-Dinitrophenol is a yellow crystalline (sand-like) solid but is often found in a solution. It is used in dyes, photo developers, explosives, and as a preservative of lumber.
REASON FOR CITATION


2,4-Dinitrophenol is on the Hazardous Substance List because it is cited by EPA and DOT.
HOW TO DETERMINE IF YOU ARE BEING EXPOSED

Exposure to hazardous substances should be routinely evaluated. This may include collecting personal and area air samples. You can obtain copies of sampling results from your employer. You have a legal right to this information under OSHA 1910.20.
If you think you are experiencing any work-related health problems, see a doctor trained to recognize occupational diseases. Take this Fact Sheet with you.
WORKPLACE EXPOSURE LIMITS
No occupational exposure limits have been established for 2,4- Dinitrophenol. This does not mean that this substance is not harmful. Safe work practices should always be followed.
It should be recognized that 2,4-Dinitrophenol can be absorbed through your skin, thereby increasing your exposure.


2,4-Dinitrophenol may be a terhenol can irritate the eyes, and may cause clouding of the eye lenses (cataracts).
Breathing 2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the nose and throat.
High or repeated exposure can affect the nervous system causing nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, convulsions and even death.
2,4-Dinitrophenol may damage the liver and kidneys.
IDENTIFICATION
2,4-Dinitrophenol is a yellow crystalline (sand-like) solid but is often found in a solution. It is used in dyes, photo developers, explosives, and as a preservative of lumber.
REASON FOR CITATION


2,4-Dinitrophenol is on the Hazardous Substance List because it is cited by EPA and DOT.
HOW TO DETERMINE IF YOU ARE BEING EXPOSED

Exposure to hazardous substances should be routinely evaluated. This may include collecting personal and area air samples. You can obtain copies of sampling results from your employer. You have a legal right to this information under OSHA 1910.20.
If you think you are experiencing any work-related health problems, see a doctor trained to recognize occupational diseases. Take this Fact Sheet with you.
WORKPLACE EXPOSURE LIMITS
No occupational exposure limits have been established for 2,4- Dinitrophenol. This does not mean that this substance is not harmful. Safe work practices should always be followed.
It should be recognized that 2,4-Dinitrophenol can be absorbed through your skin, thereby increasing your exposure.


2,4-Dinitrophenol may be a teratogen in humans. All contact with this chemical should be reduced to the lowest possible level.
WAYS OF REDUCING EXPOSURE

Where possible, enclose operations and use local exhaust ventilation at the site of chemical release. If local exhaust ventilation or enclosure is not used, respirators should be worn.
Post hazard and warning information in the work area. In addition, as part of an ongoing education and training effort, communicate all information on the health and safety hazards of 2,4-Dinitrophenol to potentially exposed workers.
Wear protective work clothing.
Wash thoroughly immediately after exposure to 2,4- Dinitrophenol and at the end of the workshift.
This Fact Sheet is a summary source of information of all potential and most severe health hazards that may result from exposure. Duration of exposure, concentration of the substance and other factors will affect your susceptibility to any of the potential effects described below.


************************************************** ****

HEALTH HAZARD INFORMATION

Acute Health Effects
The following acute (short-term) health effects may occur immediately or shortly after exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol:


2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the skin and eyes.
Breathing 2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the nose and throat.
Exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol cause fatigue, thirst, sweating, headache and weakness. It may also cause anxietatogen in humans. All contact with this chemical should be reduced to the lowest possible level.
WAYS OF REDUCING EXPOSURE

Where possible, enclose operations and use local exhaust ventilation at the site of chemical release. If local exhaust ventilation or enclosure is not used, respirators should be worn.
Post hazard and warning information in the work area. In addition, as part of an ongoing education and training effort, communicate all information on the health and safety hazards of 2,4-Dinitrophenol to potentially exposed workers.
Wear protective work clothing.
Wash thoroughly immediately after exposure to 2,4- Dinitrophenol and at the end of the workshift.
This Fact Sheet is a summary source of information of all potential and most severe health hazards that may result from exposure. Duration of exposure, concentration of the substance and other factors will affect your susceptibility to any of the potential effects described below.


************************************************** ****

HEALTH HAZARD INFORMATION

Acute Health Effects
The following acute (short-term) health effects may occur immediately or shortly after exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol:


2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the skin and eyes.
Breathing 2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the nose and throat.
Exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol cause fatigue, thirst, sweating, headache and weakness. It may also cause anxiety and excitement.
Chronic Health Effects
The following chronic (long-term) health effects can occur at some time after exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol and can last for months or years:
Cancer Hazard


2,4-Dinitrophenol may cause mutations (genetic changes) in living cells. Whether or not it poses a cancer or reproductive hazard needs further study.
2,4-Dinitrophenol has not been tested for its ability to cause cancer in animals.
Reproductive Hazard

2,4-Dinitrophenol may damage the developing fetus.
2,4-Dinitrophenol has not been tested for its ability to adversely affect reproduction.
Other Long-Term Effects

Exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol can cause dermatitis. Clouding of the eye lenses (cataracts) may occur after a long exposure.
High or repeated exposure can effect the nervous system causing nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, headache, anxiety, weakness, convulsions and even death.
2,4-Dinitrophenol may damage the liver and kidneys.
MEDICAL
Medical Testing
If symptoms develop or overexposure is suspected, the following may be useful:


Liver and kidney function tests.
Exam of the eyes.
Evaluation by a qualified allergist, including careful exposure history and special testing, may help diagnose skin allergy.
Any evaluation should include a careful history of past and present symptoms with an exam. Medical tests that look for damage already done are not a substitute for controlling exy and excitement.
Chronic Health Effects
The following chronic (long-term) health effects can occur at some time after exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol and can last for months or years:
Cancer Hazard


2,4-Dinitrophenol may cause mutations (genetic changes) in living cells. Whether or not it poses a cancer or reproductive hazard needs further study.
2,4-Dinitrophenol has not been tested for its ability to cause cancer in animals.
Reproductive Hazard

2,4-Dinitrophenol may damage the developing fetus.
2,4-Dinitrophenol has not been tested for its ability to adversely affect reproduction.
Other Long-Term Effects

Exposure to 2,4-Dinitrophenol can cause dermatitis. Clouding of the eye lenses (cataracts) may occur after a long exposure.
High or repeated exposure can effect the nervous system causing nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, headache, anxiety, weakness, convulsions and even death.
2,4-Dinitrophenol may damage the liver and kidneys.
MEDICAL
Medical Testing
If symptoms develop or overexposure is suspected, the following may be useful:


Liver and kidney function tests.
Exam of the eyes.
Evaluation by a qualified allergist, including careful exposure history and special testing, may help diagnose skin allergy.
Any evaluation should include a careful history of past and present symptoms with an exam. Medical tests that look for damage already done are not a substitute for controlling exposure.
Request copies of your medical testing. You have a legal right to this information under OSHA 1910.20.

WORKPLACE CONTROLS AND PRACTICES
Unless a less toxic chemical can be substituted for a hazardous substance, ENGINEERING CONTROLS are the most effective way of reducing exposure. The best protection is to enclose operations and/or provide local exhaust ventilation at the site of chemical release. Isolating operations can also reduce exposure. Using respirators or protective equipment is less effective than the controls mentioned above, but is sometimes necessary.

In evaluating the controls present in your workplace, consider: (1) how hazardous the substance is, (2) how much of the substance is released into the workplace and (3) whether harmful skin or eye contact could occur. Special controls should be in place for highly toxic chemicals or when significant skin, eye, or breathing exposures are possible.

In addition, the following control are recommended:


Where possible, automatically transfer 2,4-Dinitrophenol from drums or other storage containers to process containers.
Before entering a confined space where 2,4-Dinitrophenol may be present, check to make sure that an explosive concentration does not exist.
Good WORK PRACTICES can help to reduce hazardous exposures. The following work practices are recommended:

Workers whose clothing has been contaminated by 2,4- Dinitrophenol should change into posure.
Request copies of your medical testing. You have a legal right to this information under OSHA 1910.20.

WORKPLACE CONTROLS AND PRACTICES
Unless a less toxic chemical can be substituted for a hazardous substance, ENGINEERING CONTROLS are the most effective way of reducing exposure. The best protection is to enclose operations and/or provide local exhaust ventilation at the site of chemical release. Isolating operations can also reduce exposure. Using respirators or protective equipment is less effective than the controls mentioned above, but is sometimes necessary.

In evaluating the controls present in your workplace, consider: (1) how hazardous the substance is, (2) how much of the substance is released into the workplace and (3) whether harmful skin or eye contact could occur. Special controls should be in place for highly toxic chemicals or when significant skin, eye, or breathing exposures are possible.

In addition, the following control are recommended:


Where possible, automatically transfer 2,4-Dinitrophenol from drums or other storage containers to process containers.
Before entering a confined space where 2,4-Dinitrophenol may be present, check to make sure that an explosive concentration does not exist.
Good WORK PRACTICES can help to reduce hazardous exposures. The following work practices are recommended:

Workers whose clothing has been contaminated by 2,4- Dinitrophenol should change into clean clothing promptly.
Contaminated work clothes should be laundered by individuals who have been informed of the hazards of exposure to 2,4- Dinitrophenol.
Eye wash fountains should be provided in the immediate work area for emergency use.
If there is the possibility of skin exposure, emergency shower facilities should be provided.
On skin contact with 2,4-Dinitrophenol, immediately wash or shower to remove the chemical. At the end of the workshift, wash any areas of the body that may have contacted 2,4- Dinitrophenol, whether or not known skin contact has occurred.
Do not eat, smoke, or drink where 2,4-Dinitrophenol is handled, processed, or stored, since the chemical can be swallowed. Wash hands carefully before eating or smoking.
For dust powder use a vacuum or a wet method to reduce dust during clean-up. DO NOT DRY SWEEP.
PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT
WORKPclean clothing promptly.
Contaminated work clothes should be laundered by individuals who have been informed of the hazards of exposure to 2,4- Dinitrophenol.
Eye wash fountains should be provided in the immediate work area for emergency use.
If there is the possibility of skin exposure, emergency shower facilities should be provided.
On skin contact with 2,4-Dinitrophenol, immediately wash or shower to remove the chemical. At the end of the workshift, wash any areas of the body that may have contacted 2,4- Dinitrophenol, whether or not known skin contact has occurred.
Do not eat, smoke, or drink where 2,4-Dinitrophenol is handled, processed, or stored, since the chemical can be swallowed. Wash hands carefully before eating or smoking.
For dust powder use a vacuum or a wet method to reduce dust during clean-up. DO NOT DRY SWEEP.
PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT
WORKPLACE CONTROLS ARE BETTER THAN PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT. However, for some jobs (such as outside work, confined space entry, jobs done only once in a while, or jobs done while workplace controls are being installed), personal protective equipment may be appropriate.
The following recommendations are only guidelines and may not apply to every situation.


Avoid skin contact with 2,4-Dinitrophenol. Wear protective gloves and clothing. Safety equipment suppliers/manufacturers can provide recommendations on the most protective glove/clothing material for your operation.
All protective clothing (suites, gloves, footwear, headgear) should be clean, available each day, and put on before work.
Eye Protection

Wear splash-proof chemical goggles and face shield when working with liquid, unless full facepiece respiratory protection is worn.
Wear dust-proof goggles and face shield when working with powders or dust, unless full facepiece respiratory protection is worn.
Respiratory Protection
IMPROPER USE OF RESPIRATORS IS DANGEROUS.
Such equipment should only be used if the employer has a written program that takes into account workplace conditions, requirements for worker training, respirator fit testing and medical exams, as described in OSHA 1910.134.

HANDLING AND STORAGE

Prior to working with 2,4-Dinitrophenol you should be trained on its proper handling and storage.
Keep 2,4-Dinitrophenol wet or treat it as anLACE CONTROLS ARE BETTER THAN PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT. However, for some jobs (such as outside work, confined space entry, jobs done only once in a while, or jobs done while workplace controls are being installed), personal protective equipment may be appropriate.
The following recommendations are only guidelines and may not apply to every situation.


Avoid skin contact with 2,4-Dinitrophenol. Wear protective gloves and clothing. Safety equipment suppliers/manufacturers can provide recommendations on the most protective glove/clothing material for your operation.
All protective clothing (suites, gloves, footwear, headgear) should be clean, available each day, and put on before work.
Eye Protection

Wear splash-proof chemical goggles and face shield when working with liquid, unless full facepiece respiratory protection is worn.
Wear dust-proof goggles and face shield when working with powders or dust, unless full facepiece respiratory protection is worn.
Respiratory Protection
IMPROPER USE OF RESPIRATORS IS DANGEROUS.
Such equipment should only be used if the employer has a written program that takes into account workplace conditions, requirements for worker training, respirator fit testing and medical exams, as described in OSHA 1910.134.

HANDLING AND STORAGE

Prior to working with 2,4-Dinitrophenol you should be trained on its proper handling and storage.
Keep 2,4-Dinitrophenol wet or treat it as an explosive. Dried out material may explode if exposed to heat, flame or shock.
Store in tightly closed containers in a cool, well-ventilated area away from LIGHT.
2,4-Dinitrophenol is incompatible with STRONG OXIDIZERS (such as CHLORINE, BROMINE and FLUORINE, STRONG BASES, ACID CHLORIDES and ACID ANHYDRIDES).
FIRST AID
Eye Contact


Immediately flush with large amounts of water for at least 15 minutes, occasionally lifting upper and lower lids. Seek medical attention (immediately).
Skin Contact

Quickly remove contaminated clothing. Immediately wash contaminated skin with large amounts of (soap and) water.
Breathing

Remove the person from exposure.
Begin rescue breathing if breathing has stopped and CPR if heart action has stopped.
Transfer promptly to a medical facility.
PHYSICAL DATA
Flash Point: Not Found
Water Solubility: Slightly soluble

OTHER COMMONLY USED NAMES

Chemical Name: 1-Hydroxy-2,4-Dinitrobenzene

Other Names and Formulations:
Alpha Dinitrophenol; Aldifen; Fenoxyl Carbon N.
************************************************** ****
Not intended to be copied and sold for commercial purposes.
************************************************** ****
NEW JERSEY DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH
Right to Know Program
CN 368, Trenton, NJ 08625-0368
************************************************** ****
ECOLOGICAL INFORMATION

2,4-Dinitrophenol is a yellowish crystalline solid and is the most important of the six pos explosive. Dried out material may explode if exposed to heat, flame or shock.
Store in tightly closed containers in a cool, well-ventilated area away from LIGHT.
2,4-Dinitrophenol is incompatible with STRONG OXIDIZERS (such as CHLORINE, BROMINE and FLUORINE, STRONG BASES, ACID CHLORIDES and ACID ANHYDRIDES).
FIRST AID
Eye Contact


Immediately flush with large amounts of water for at least 15 minutes, occasionally lifting upper and lower lids. Seek medical attention (immediately).

----------


## SV-1

Product Name 2,4-DINITROPHENOL

Section 3 - Hazards Identification
EMERGENCY OVERVIEW
Highly Toxic (USA) Toxic (EU). Dangerous for the environment.
Explosive when dry. Toxic by inhalation, in contact with skin and if swallowed. Danger of cumulative effects. Irritating to eyes, respiratory system and skin. Very toxic to aquatic organisms. Target organ(s): Liver. Central nervous system. Readily absorbed through skin.

HMIS RATING
HEALTH: 3*
FLAMMABILITY: 3
REACTIVITY: 1

NFPA RATING
HEALTH: 3
FLAMMABILITY: 3
REACTIVITY: 1

*additional chronic hazards present.

Section 4 - First Aid Measures
ORAL EXPOSURE
If swallowed, wash out mouth with water provided person is conscious. Call a physician immediately.

INHALATION EXPOSURE
If inhaled, remove to fresh air. If not breathing give
artificial respiration. If breathing is difficult, give oxygen.

DERMAL EXPOSURE
In case of skin contact, flush with copious amounts of water for at least 15 minutes. Remove contaminated clothing and shoes. Call a physician.

EYE EXPOSURE
In case of contact with eyes, flush with copious amounts of
water for at least 15 minutes. Assure adequate flushing by
separating the eyelids with fingers. Call a physician.

Section 5 - Fire Fighting Measures
EXPLOSION HAZARDS
May explode when heated.
FLASH POINT
N/A
AUTOIGNITION TEMP
N/A
FLAMMABILITY
N/A

EXTINGUISHING MEDIA
Suitable: Water spray. Carbon dioxide, dry chemical powder, or
appropriate foam.

FIREFIGHTING
Protective Equipment: Wear self-contained breathing apparatus
and protective clothing to prevent contact with skin and eyes.
Specific Hazard(s): Flammable solid. Emits toxic fumes under
fire conditions.

Section 6 - Accidental Release Measures
PROCEDURE TO BE FOLLOWED IN CASE OF LEAK OR SPILL
Evacuate area.

PROCEDURE(S) OF PERSONAL PRECAUTION(S)
Wear self-contained breathing apparatus, rubber boots, and heavy rubber gloves.

METHODS FOR CLEANING UP
Sweep up, place in a bag and hold for waste disposal. Avoid
raising dust. Ventilate area and wash spill site after material pickup is complete.

Section 7 - Handling and Storage
HANDLING
User Exposure: Do not breathe dust. Do not get in eyes, on skin, on clothing. Avoid prolonged or repeated exposure.

STORAGE
Suitable: Keep tightly closed.
SPECIAL REQUIREMENTS
Light sensitive. Heat sensitive.

Section 8 - Exposure Controls / PPE
ENGINEERING CONTROLS
Safety shower and eye bath. Use only in a chemical fume hood.
PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT
Respiratory: Government approved respirator.
Hand: Compatible chemical-resistant gloves.
Eye: Chemical safety goggles.

GENERAL HYGIENE MEASURES
Wash contaminated clothing before reuse. Wash thoroughly after
handling.
Section 9 - Physical/Chemical Properties
Appearance Physical State: Solid
Color: Light yellow
Form: Crystalline
Property Value At Temperature or Pressure
Molecular Weight 184.11 AMU
pH 2.6 - 4.4
BP/BP Range N/A
MP/MP Range 111 °C
Freezing Point N/A
Vapor Pressure < 0.001 mmHg 20 °C
Vapor Density 6.35 g/l
Saturated Vapor Conc. N/A
SG/Density 1.683 g/cm3 24 °C
Bulk Density N/A
Odor Threshold N/A
Volatile% N/A
VOC Content N/A
Water Content N/A
Solvent Content N/A
Evaporation Rate N/A
Viscosity N/A
Surface Tension N/A
Partition Coefficient Log Kow: 1.67
Decomposition Temp. N/A
Flash Point N/A
Explosion Limits N/A
Flammability N/A
Autoignition Temp N/A
Refractive Index N/A
Optical Rotation N/A
Miscellaneous Data N/A
Solubility Solubility in Water:2.5 mg/ml H2O
Other Solvents: ACETONE, CHLOROFORM

Section 10 - Stability and Reactivity
STABILITY
Stable: Stable.
Conditions of Instability: Light sensitive. Heat sensitive.
Materials to Avoid: Strong oxidizing agents, Strong bases, Acid chlorides, Acid anhydrides.

HAZARDOUS DECOMPOSITION PRODUCTS
Hazardous Decomposition Products: Carbon monoxide, Carbon dioxide, Nitrogen oxides.

HAZARDOUS POLYMERIZATION
Hazardous Polymerization: Will not occur

Section 11 - Toxicological Information
ROUTE OF EXPOSURE
Skin Contact: Causes skin irritation.
Skin Absorption: Toxic if absorbed through skin.
Eye Contact: Causes eye irritation.
Inhalation: Toxic if inhaled. Material is irritating to mucous
membranes and upper respiratory tract.
Ingestion: Toxic if swallowed.
TARGET ORGAN(S) OR SYSTEM(S)
Liver. Central nervous system. Eyes. Kidneys. Blood. Lungs.
SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS OF EXPOSURE
Disrupts oxidative phosphorylation which results in increased
metabolism, consumption of oxygen and production of heat.
Exposure is characterized by sudden onset of fatigue, thirst,
and sweating. Symptoms include nausea, vomiting, anorexia,
weakness, dizziness, vertigo, headache, and sweating. Damage to the liver. Dermatitis. To the best of our knowledge, the
chemical, physical, and toxicological properties have not been
thoroughly investigated.

TOXICITY DATA
Oral
Human
36 mg/kg
LDLO
Remarks: Behavioral:Coma. Cardiac: Change in rate. Nutritional
and Gross Metabolic:Changes in:Body temperature increase.
Oral
Rat
30 mg/kg
LD50
Subcutaneous
Rat
25 MG/KG
LD50
Intravenous
Rat
72 MG/KG
LD50
Remarks: Behavioral:Altered sleep time (including change in
righting reflex). Behavioral:Convulsions or effect on seizure
threshold. Lungs, Thorax, or Respiration:Respiratory stimulation.
Oral
Mouse
45 mg/kg
LD50
Remarks: Behavioral:Change in motor activity (specific assay).
Behavioral:Ataxia. Behavioral:Tetany.
Intraperitoneal
Mouse
26 MG/KG
LD50
Subcutaneous
Mouse
58 MG/KG
LD50
Remarks: Behavioral:Altered sleep time (including change in
righting reflex). Behavioral:Convulsions or effect on seizure
threshold. Lungs, Thorax, or Respiration:Respiratory stimulation.
Intravenous
Mouse
56 MG/KG
LD50
Remarks: Behavioral:Altered sleep time (including change in
righting reflex). Behavioral:Convulsions or effect on seizure
threshold. Lungs, Thorax, or Respiration:Respiratory stimulation.
Oral
Cat
75 mg/kg
LD50
Oral
Rabbit
30 mg/kg
LD50
Remarks: Behavioral:Change in motor activity (specific assay).
Behavioral:Ataxia. Behavioral:Tetany.
Oral
Guinea pig
81 mg/kg
LD50
Remarks: Behavioral:Change in motor activity (specific assay).
Behavioral:Ataxia. Behavioral:Tetany.
Intraperitoneal
Guinea pig
28 MG/KG
LD50
Intramuscular
Pigeon
6500 UG/KG
LD50
Remarks: Nutritional and Gross Metabolic:Changes in:Body
temperature increase.
Oral
Bird (wild)
13 mg/kg
LD50
IRRITATION DATA
Skin
Rabbit
300 mg
4W
I
Remarks: Mild irritation effect
CHRONIC EXPOSURE - TERATOGEN
Species: Mouse
Dose: 40800 UG/KG
Route of Application: Intraperitoneal
Exposure Time: (10-12D PREG)
Result: Effects on Embryo or Fetus: Fetotoxicity (except death,
e.g., stunted fetus).
CHRONIC EXPOSURE - MUTAGEN
Species: Rat
Dose: 100 UMOL/L
Cell Type: liver
Mutation test: DNA damage
Species: Mouse
Route: Intraperitoneal
Dose: 10 GM/KG
Mutation test: Cytogenetic analysis
Species: Hamster
Dose: 7 MMOL/L
Cell Type: lung
Mutation test: DNA inhibition
CHRONIC EXPOSURE - REPRODUCTIVE HAZARD
Species: Rat
Dose: 2040 MG/KG
Route of Application: Oral
Exposure Time: (8D PRE-21D POST)
Result: Effects on Newborn: Stillbirth. Effects on Newborn:
Weaning or lactation index (e.g., # alive at weaning per # alive
at day 4).
Section 12 - Ecological Information
ACUTE ECOTOXICITY TESTS
Test Type: EC50 Algae
Species: Scenedesmus subspicatus
Time: 48 h
Value: 40 mg/l
Test Type: EC50 Algae
Species: SELENASTRUM
Time: 72 h
Value: 5.55 - 17.4 mg/l
Test Type: EC50 Daphnia
Species: Daphnia magna
Time: 24 h
Value: 6.1 - 7 mg/l
Test Type: LC50 Fish
Species: Cyprinodon variegatus (Sheepshead minnow)
Time: 96 h
Value: 13 - 36.3 mg/l
Test Type: LC50 Fish
Species: Lepomis macrochirus (Bluegill)
Time: 96 h
Value: 1.76 - 5.9 mg/l

Section 13 - Disposal Considerations
APPROPRIATE METHOD OF DISPOSAL OF SUBSTANCE OR PREPARATION
Contact a licensed professional waste disposal service to dispose of this material. Dissolve or mix the material with a combustible solvent and burn in a chemical incinerator equipped with an afterburner and scrubber. Observe all federal, state, and local environmental regulations.

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

Wow consolidating threads for DNP is a good idea. This is basically everything I have read In one thread gotta love that.
Thanks for tossing that together SV! Awsome post
Also that DNP spreadsheet is so cool. It takes the guess work out of your blood levels  :Big Grin: 

-MS

----------


## Mesomorphyl

This was great! Compilation of DNP Articles it what the sticky should read. Oh, this should be a sticky...

----------


## bullram

one of the best dnp reads out there bro, this should indeed be a sticky, good sh** 
sv-1

----------


## Stumbo

Thanks for putting all this together, I wish it was around when i started researching  :Frown:

----------


## Jtt23

WOW!

Def. A sticky! I just skimmed it. It is like an entire book on DNP ! Good ****!

----------


## 9000rpm

I read about 3/4th of it.

Pure DNP information overload! Good though. This solidifies my thoughts of using DNP starting the last 7 days of my AS cycle.

GREAT POST!

----------


## joevette

Well, that about covers it! Great post bro.

----------


## 956Vette

well done SV-1

----------


## SV-1

Thanks guys, glad you like it.

----------


## iNvid

As always great post sv.

----------


## rontg

ok, team LR has T2 in 100mg per ml. So if you want to take 400mcg like the article suggests, whats the best way to measure that out?

----------


## jc3

Thanks

----------


## SV-1

> ok, team LR has T2 in 100mg per ml. So if you want to take 400mcg like the article suggests, whats the best way to measure that out?


A syringe. Their solution is 1mg/ml, 100mg is the total you're buying (1mg/ml x 100ml = 100mg).

1mg = 1000mcg, so .4cc (4 hash marks) = 400mcg.

----------


## rontg

> A syringe. Their solution is 1mg/ml, 100mg is the total you're buying (1mg/ml x 100ml = 100mg).
> 
> 1mg = 1000mcg, so .4cc (4 hash marks) = 400mcg.


you da man, thanks bro

----------


## Whitey

Great work, bro - definitely sticky material!!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## sin

this is a good post to read for people interested in DNP , but i question some of the info in here. anyone want to help clear these up?

1.Effectivity: *perhaps replace with efficacy? ( i know its nitpicky, but it sounds ignorant)*

2. All over messgeboards I read that an ECA boosts metabolism by 3%,
Clen + T3 20% and DNP 50-75%!

I don't know where people get these numbers but it is not true!

*actually every 100mg of DNP has been reported to increase metabolism by ~11% ( Harper et al. Mitochondrial uncoupling as a target for drug development for the treatment of obisity. obesity reviews. 2001) so 400mg would be about 45% increase, correct?*

3. DNP IS NOT SUITABLE FOR WOMEN AND MORBIDLY OBESE PEOPLE!!

*Most of the original studies were on morbidly obese people, as for women, can anyone back that up with fact?*

4. DNP is so dangerous, because it doesn't involve in a feedback system

*most drugs lack a feedback system, this does not make them dangerous. the danger for DNP lies in the fact that the ED50 to LD 50 is very small, so the difference between being effective and being deadly is small.*  

5. T3 is NOT catabolic!

*t3 without a doubt leads to a negative nitrogen balance (loss of LBM). if this is in question check out the paper i referenced for 2.*  

6. ethanol (Nail polish remover) 

*nitpicky again, they do use it in nail polish remover, but it sounds unreasonable. the ethanol is everclear or something similar that people drink all the time, nail polish remover makes it sound like they are feeding people industrial chemicals.*  

7. So a 20 day cycle @ 200 mg ED, will result in a 540 mg peaklevel which is a very comfortable dose for any healthy grown man!

*what i get at steady state is ~260mg using a 200mg dose everyday, using this equation: Css = (dose * t1/2 * Bioavailability)/
(interval * (0.693) * VD), but ive assumed bioavailability and interval to be 1, so correct me if im wrong.*  

anyway, im not trying to be obnoxious, but i think some of this info is questionable, and some is worded a bit strange.

----------


## SV-1

> 1.Effectivity: *perhaps replace with efficacy? ( i know its nitpicky, but it sounds ignorant)*


You're right, it's very nitpicky.

1. I didn't write these articles so I'm not going to edit them.
2. The person who wrote that (Kingofmasters) is from Holland, and English isn't his first language.





> 2. All over messgeboards I read that an ECA boosts metabolism by 3%, Clen + T3 20% and DNP 50-75%!
> 
> I don't know where people get these numbers but it is not true!
> 
> *actually every 100mg of DNP has been reported to increase metabolism by ~11% ( Harper et al. Mitochondrial uncoupling as a target for drug development for the treatment of obisity. obesity reviews. 2001) so 400mg would be about 45% increase, correct?*


If you say so. I've seen many different estimates on this (from very high, to very low), including the data they showed to back up their claim. Ultimately I don't think it really matters what the actual number is, because regardless the stuff works, but believe whatever you want.





> 3. DNP IS NOT SUITABLE FOR WOMEN AND MORBIDLY OBESE PEOPLE!!
> 
> *Most of the original studies were on morbidly obese people, as for women, can anyone back that up with fact?*


This is his opinion and he'll have to tell you why he thinks that. I suggest you try PM'ing him.





> 4. DNP is so dangerous, because it doesn't involve in a feedback system
> 
> *most drugs lack a feedback system, this does not make them dangerous. the danger for DNP lies in the fact that the ED50 to LD 50 is very small, so the difference between being effective and being deadly is small.*


OK, again if you say so. I've read many different opinions as to why some consider DNP so dangerous, and they've all had their reasons.





> 5. T3 is NOT catabolic!
> 
> *t3 without a doubt leads to a negative nitrogen balance (loss of LBM). if this is in question check out the paper i referenced for 2.*


Say what you like, different people react differently. Some people lose muscle very fast with small amounts of T3, others run 200+mcg ED and lose no muscle at all. Don't take my word for it, just search this and other boards for peoples experiences.





> 6. ethanol (Nail polish remover)
> 
> *nitpicky again, they do use it in nail polish remover, but it sounds unreasonable. the ethanol is everclear or something similar that people drink all the time, nail polish remover makes it sound like they are feeding people industrial chemicals.*


Yes, again it's very nitpicky.





> 7. So a 20 day cycle @ 200 mg ED, will result in a 540 mg peaklevel which is a very comfortable dose for any healthy grown man!
> 
> *what i get at steady state is ~260mg using a 200mg dose everyday, using this equation: Css = (dose * t1/2 * Bioavailability)/
> (interval * (0.693) * VD), but ive assumed bioavailability and interval to be 1, so correct me if im wrong.*


This is the formula that was used to do that calculation.

C(t)=Co*EXP(-Kt)
ct is concentration at time t
Cp os omotoa; cpmcemtratopm
Co is initial concentration
k is time constant
t is time
k=0.019254 for DNP

Example... C(t)=200*exp(-0.019254*36)=100.0003181
Example... C(t)=200*exp(-0.019254*24)=125.9923721

If you don't agree with it you can confirm the results *here*.





> anyway, im not trying to be obnoxious, but i think some of this info is questionable, and some is worded a bit strange.


Well you're pretty much coming off that way IMO. It seems that most of your beef is with what KOM wrote (or how he wrote it), so why don't you PM him instead of cluttering this thread.  :Wink:

----------


## sin

> You're right, it's very nitpicky.
> 
> 1. I didn't write these articles so I'm not going to edit them.
> 2. The person who wrote that (Kingofmasters) is from Holland, and English isn't his first language.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. I've seen many different estimates on this (from very high, to very low), including the data they showed to back up their claim. Ultimately I don't think it really matters what the actual number is, because regardless the stuff works, but believe whatever you want.
> 
> ...


*like i said im not here to beef, i would simply like to have a discussion about some of this, as i think some of it is wrong. this is a discussion board, not a state-your-opinion-as-fact board, so pming kom wont help the people that come on to this board looking for info .*

----------


## fred9

hey, i read this about DNP :
2,4-Dinitrophenol can irritate the eyes, and may cause clouding of the eye lenses (cataracts). 

do u guys think this is a problem that occurs very often?
greetz

----------


## rontg

not don't site me on this or get pissed cuz i cannot find the article i read about the cataracts on but i believe it happend in less than 1% of the people studied

----------


## fred9

found this on antoher board:

UPDATE DNP : surgery 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sup bro's! i dont know if everyone knew, but after my last cycle of DNP. I DEVLOPED cataract's in both of my eye's..My right i was very bad,in fact some doctor's said it was the worst they every seen.. well thank god i didnt lose my right eye, becuase the doc said it could damage the retin, because it was so bad...

Well my surgery went well an i can see out my right eye again 
i would say it's about 90%, should get better..


**** **** that really scary ****...

----------


## SV-1

It is a potential, but _very rare_ side effect.

----------


## rontg

this gunna be made a sticky or what?

----------


## 956Vette

> this gunna be made a sticky or what?


notice that you are in the Educational Threads forum  :Wink:

----------


## rontg

> notice that you are in the Educational Threads forum


sorry for my ignorance, and i'm not being a smart azz, but what does that mean , are all the educational threads "stickys". i can be such a dip**** sometimes

----------


## Whitey

the educational threads forum is a subforum that consists of some of the more notable threads on a given topic. a lot of outstanding threads in here, but if they were all stickies, you wouldn't have anything but stickies on your screen at all times...

----------


## rontg

> the educational threads forum is a subforum that consists of some of the more notable threads on a given topic. a lot of outstanding threads in here, but if they were all stickies, you wouldn't have anything but stickies on your screen at all times...


gotcha, that makes sense

----------


## phwSSJ

SV-1, whats your take on DNP dammaging your vission?

----------


## fred9

yeah and i read a while ago in a post some people are taking something for the vission problem...it may prevent it...but i really dont know anymore what it was...u guys know something about this supplement

----------


## phwSSJ

any one know about this stuff hurting your vission or your eyes themselves?

there are people that have reported such things but I am wondering if you guys know about what to look for, like warning symptoms or how eye dammage actually happens ect. ect...

----------


## SV-1

> SV-1, whats your take on DNP dammaging your vission?





> any one know about this stuff hurting your vission or your eyes themselves?
> 
> there are people that have reported such things but I am wondering if you guys know about what to look for, like warning symptoms or how eye dammage actually happens ect. ect...


If you read through the articles I posted there's quite a bit of info about this. It's a risk, but a very small risk.

----------


## phwSSJ

thanks,

sorry about that, I must have missed it.

----------


## TommyTrainR

Definitely a great read for anyone remotely interested in DNP . Some repetitiveness, but when it comes to DNP, all precautions must be made. Anyone on here that has tried it should post their results (cycle length, weight lost..etc.). Also, it seems as if more and more people are giving DNP a try and having great success with it.

----------


## rontg

check out the "members cycles results" section, there are alot of dnp journals there

----------


## soontoberipped

Thanks for the collective info. This is a big help on the research end.

----------


## Sta11ion

Good read,

----------


## phwSSJ

got 2 questions:

"Keep your intake of vegetables high
(especially any kind of Lettuce, cubecomber etc.)
Also Fruits (with the exception of Bananas/strawberries/grapes)
do combat a lot of sides"

1. Why no bananas/strawberries/grapes??? does that mean you cannot take them or they just dont combat the sides???

2. the whole T3 thing is confusing the hell out of me.
I have been on DNP for 4 days and dont feel a thing except dry mouth. 
200 mg/day. Might bump it up to 400 mg/day. I weigh about 240lbs at 
5'11"
I have read this thread about six times. And following everything.

I would appreciate it if you (SV-1) or anyone else, could elaborate more on the T3 issue. Like why exactly should it be taken, or can you do DNP without it...ect ect!
(ive got some on hand so I am fully prepared)

Thanks.

----------


## SV-1

> got 2 questions:
> 
> "Keep your intake of vegetables high
> (especially any kind of Lettuce, cubecomber etc.)
> Also Fruits (with the exception of Bananas/strawberries/grapes)
> do combat a lot of sides"
> 
> 1. Why no bananas/strawberries/grapes??? does that mean you cannot take them or they just dont combat the sides???


By Kingofmasters: "_well actually it isn't a real concern on DNP it just is that most fruits have phytochemicals in them that refrain the body from metabolising most of the carbs (We just recently discovered this to be the reason why fruits aren't fattening!). Bananas/Strawberries/grapes don't have this property and thus can be "fattening" (while I doubt when your on DNP that you will care)!_"





> 2. the whole T3 thing is confusing the hell out of me.
> I have been on DNP for 4 days and dont feel a thing except dry mouth.
> 200 mg/day. Might bump it up to 400 mg/day. I weigh about 240lbs at
> 5'11"
> I have read this thread about six times. And following everything.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you (SV-1) or anyone else, could elaborate more on the T3 issue. Like why exactly should it be taken, or can you do DNP without it...ect ect!
> (ive got some on hand so I am fully prepared)
> 
> Thanks.


1. If this is your first run of DNP don't up the dose to 400mg ED, just stay at 200mg ED. That's my advise, take it or leave it.

2. DNP stops the conversion of T4 to T3 in the liver. This lowers your T3 levels around 80% (thus slowing fat loss a bit). But not near enough to combat DNP's fat burning properties. However if you want to maximize your fat loss you can supplement your DNP cycle by adding in some T3. So you can add the T3 if you want, but it's not necessary.

----------


## phwSSJ

You Tha Man SV-1  :Thumps Up:  

Thank you for clearing that up!

----------


## irish bulldog

wow great read some good info in there,thanks

----------


## devil1

awsome post bro

----------


## mick86

Thanks SV-1, very informative collection of articles covering many aspects of DNP that I wan't familiar with. 

Thanks again.

----------


## clumsy

thanks for the post

iread all what i could read about dnp , everything .. i am like 100% ready to use it.. but sucks big time that its so hard to get ur hands on it ..

----------


## rynovan

SV-1

I'm morbidly obese what would you suggest I eat when taking this? Calories and Content of the diet???

----------


## flabbywussy

this post is from 05 , so i really don't think sv-1 is a member here anymore or has posted since 06 correct me if i'm wrong......lol

----------


## flabbywussy

dnp is not for obese people STOP being lazy go to the diet section and do cardio. there's no magic cure. besides it's illegal and if you found it somewhere on the web you're gonna get scammed buddy : )

----------


## rynovan

I'm not lazy I just wasn't born with a fast metabolism. I'm also missing enzymes in my genes that cause me to not be able to keep the weight off. I've lost 100 pounds on my own I just read the article and I was curious. Asshole layoff it.

----------


## tripmachine

> Here are two Excel spreadsheets I made to help people plan their DNP cycles.
> 
> 
> DNP - Single Time Dosing: This sheet is for when the time between all doses is going to be the same (IE every 12, 24, or 36 hours). It's easier and faster to use.
> 
> DNP - Multi Time Dosing: This sheet is for when the time between doses is going to vary (IE second dose in 24 hours, third dose in 12 hours, fourth dose in 36 hours). Because every dose time needs to be entered individually it takes a little more time to use.
> 
> DNP Spreadsheets.zip


can someone PM me and let me know where i can get the spreadsheets from? They are no longer being hosted it looks like.... Thanks!!!

----------


## NovaBlast

SV-1 - According to your own posting 01-25-2005, 12:08 AM, DNP is a *mutagen*! That means that it produces mutations to DNA (DNA damage). What could be worse?

I don't see how you can post that data on the one hand, and then post your opinion that, "Fact is, DNP is a lot SAFER if used PROPERLY than
ANY other slimming drug out there." This doesn't add up.

Why would anyone intentionally take a chemical that they believe to be a mutagen? 

This very recent Safety Data Sheet on DNP June 18, 2009 states that:

"Reproductive effects have been observed with laboratory animals.
Mutagenic effects have been observed on tests with bacteria.
Mutagenic effects have been observed on tests with fish.
Mutagenic effects have been observed on tests with laboratory animals."


http://www.alfa.com/content/msds/british/A15888.pdf

There is also data on it causing chromosome aberrations:
http://grande.nal.usda.gov/ibids/ind...&therow=353362


THIS IS SCARY STUFF!

----------


## buriedlemons

quite a bit of information to cut through but helpful thx

----------


## Krztoff2202

how long until you normally would feel the side effects? I am on day four and nothing, a little warm but that is it.

----------

